# May IUI's!!



## beneathmywing

Had my first IUI this month, which was natural, and unsuccessful =(. Doing my first medicated IUI this cycle. Have my baseline ultrasound on Wednesday. Any ladies having an IUI this month want to keep each other company?


----------



## Miraclemaking

Hi I'm going in tomm for tests. It's our first iui and it's medicated.


----------



## beneathmywing

Miraclemaking said:


> Hi I'm going in tomm for tests. It's our first iui and it's medicated.

Hi :wave: good luck! What cd are you on?


----------



## Miraclemaking

I was on clomid for a while so af is light I spotted yesterday dunno if RE count that as day 1.. I think today is cd2


----------



## beneathmywing

Miraclemaking said:


> I was on clomid for a while so af is light I spotted yesterday dunno if RE count that as day 1.. I think today is cd2

oh, okay! Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Miraclemaking

Thanks I'll post after appt. can't believe I'll be injecting myself &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## beneathmywing

Miraclemaking said:


> Thanks I'll post after appt. can't believe I'll be injecting myself &#65533;&#65533;

I know.. I'm a little nervous about that as well. Not sure if I will be getting an injection also. I guess I'll find out on Wednesday. I'm sure it's mind over matter. We will be fine!


----------



## Babyblues78

I actually had my 2nd IUI done today...could I join you ladies?
This is my 2nd injectable cycle.


----------



## beneathmywing

Babyblues78 said:


> I actually had my 2nd IUI done today...could I join you ladies?
> This is my 2nd injectable cycle.

Yes, welcome!! How did it go?


----------



## Redclaire

Hi and howdeedoodee!
I'm CD7 and day 6 of injections, scan tomoro morning for follicle traking ..IUI next wed I'd say...looking at maybe a one time last ditch natural IVF in June if this doesn't work....thoughts??


----------



## Babyblues78

Beneathmywing... Procedure went smoothly! I'm still really crampy and my ovaries feel like they are still super swollen. I hope I didn't over stimulate. I had 3 major follies at 19, 16, 18 when I triggered. Hoping this will be the month! Nurse said they should of been bigger on IUI day. I have my beta the day after Mother's Day, that would be the greatest gift ever! 

Redclaire... If this cycle doesn't take then I will probably do IVF next too. I haven't considered a natural cycle but I think it would be medicated. Do you O on your own? If you don't mind me asking, what kind of IUI did you do when you got your :BFP:


----------



## beneathmywing

Redclaire said:


> Hi and howdeedoodee!
> I'm CD7 and day 6 of injections, scan tomoro morning for follicle traking ..IUI next wed I'd say...looking at maybe a one time last ditch natural IVF in June if this doesn't work....thoughts??


Good luck!! Hoping you wont need ivf and you get your bfp. I am going to do another 2-3 iui's before moving on to ivf myself, but it will be medicated.


----------



## beneathmywing

Babyblues78 said:


> Beneathmywing... Procedure went smoothly! I'm still really crampy and my ovaries feel like they are still super swollen. I hope I didn't over stimulate. I had 3 major follies at 19, 16, 18 when I triggered. Hoping this will be the month! Nurse said they should of been bigger on IUI day. I have my beta the day after Mother's Day, that would be the greatest gift ever!
> 
> :

Sounds good!!! Keeping my fx for you and you get your bfp!!


----------



## Redclaire

Hi ladies! 
Yep I ovulate fine..all my and his tests come back the excellent side of normal !! With my son I was on 50iu injection of puregon from cd2-10. Then a trigger shot.
We said we would just do 3 iui and call it a day this time..but im stressing and want a baby more than I thought I did!! Natural ivf might t be ok with my oh...he's been sooo good already..he has four grown up kids from his first marriage and now our little fella....


----------



## Redclaire

Babyblue..3 good follies! Cool!! Fx for ya now x


----------



## Miraclemaking

Hi all So had my baseline today. I was told to do 150 of gonal f and 75 of menopur. I go back on fri for scan. she said to do the meds bet 6 and 9 pm. she siad they do the iui after 12 hours the trigger shot. said they got more success with that.


----------



## beneathmywing

Miraclemaking said:


> Hi all So had my baseline today. I was told to do 150 of gonal f and 75 of menopur. I go back on fri for scan. she said to do the meds bet 6 and 9 pm. she siad they do the iui after 12 hours the trigger shot. said they got more success with that.

Wishing you lots of luck this cycle!!!! Hope this will bring you your bfp! Keep us posted on how you're doing/feeling. Fx for you :happydance:


----------



## Miraclemaking

beneathmywing said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> Hi all So had my baseline today. I was told to do 150 of gonal f and 75 of menopur. I go back on fri for scan. she said to do the meds bet 6 and 9 pm. she siad they do the iui after 12 hours the trigger shot. said they got more success with that.
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck this cycle!!!! Hope this will bring you your bfp! Keep us posted on how you're doing/feeling. Fx for you :happydance:Click to expand...

TY..when do you go in for ur tests?


----------



## beneathmywing

Miraclemaking said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> Hi all So had my baseline today. I was told to do 150 of gonal f and 75 of menopur. I go back on fri for scan. she said to do the meds bet 6 and 9 pm. she siad they do the iui after 12 hours the trigger shot. said they got more success with that.
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck this cycle!!!! Hope this will bring you your bfp! Keep us posted on how you're doing/feeling. Fx for you :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> TY..when do you go in for ur tests?Click to expand...

Tomorrow! I'm nervous. ahh


----------



## Miraclemaking

beneathmywing said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> Hi all So had my baseline today. I was told to do 150 of gonal f and 75 of menopur. I go back on fri for scan. she said to do the meds bet 6 and 9 pm. she siad they do the iui after 12 hours the trigger shot. said they got more success with that.
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck this cycle!!!! Hope this will bring you your bfp! Keep us posted on how you're doing/feeling. Fx for you :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> TY..when do you go in for ur tests?Click to expand...
> 
> Tomorrow! I'm nervous. ahhClick to expand...

I thought so.. good luck!
I start my injections in about 15 min.. dreading it!


----------



## beneathmywing

Miraclemaking said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> Hi all So had my baseline today. I was told to do 150 of gonal f and 75 of menopur. I go back on fri for scan. she said to do the meds bet 6 and 9 pm. she siad they do the iui after 12 hours the trigger shot. said they got more success with that.
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck this cycle!!!! Hope this will bring you your bfp! Keep us posted on how you're doing/feeling. Fx for you :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> TY..when do you go in for ur tests?Click to expand...
> 
> Tomorrow! I'm nervous. ahhClick to expand...
> 
> I thought so.. good luck!
> I start my injections in about 15 min.. dreading it!Click to expand...

Thank you. Good luck to you as well. Just think of what you're doing this for and hope it will make it easier!!!!


----------



## Babyblues78

Miraclemaking said:


> Hi all So had my baseline today. I was told to do 150 of gonal f and 75 of menopur. I go back on fri for scan. she said to do the meds bet 6 and 9 pm. she siad they do the iui after 12 hours the trigger shot. said they got more success with that.

Yours is similar to mine. I started 150u of follistim between 6-9. It's so weird how everyone injects at different times. I wonder why. I always wondered if it made a difference when they did the IUI too. Mine does 36 hours after. Good luck Hun! Do you start injections tonight?


----------



## Babyblues78

Redclaire said:


> Hi ladies!
> Yep I ovulate fine..all my and his tests come back the excellent side of normal !! With my son I was on 50iu injection of puregon from cd2-10. Then a trigger shot.
> We said we would just do 3 iui and call it a day this time..but im stressing and want a baby more than I thought I did!! Natural ivf might t be ok with my oh...he's been sooo good already..he has four grown up kids from his first marriage and now our little fella....

I know how you feel about wanting another one so badly! I have 2 teens from a previous marriage and never thought I would want more. Now I find myself wanting to give DH one of his own. I think I want one more than he does! 

Wishing us all :bfp: this cycle!


----------



## Miraclemaking

Babyblues78 said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> Hi all So had my baseline today. I was told to do 150 of gonal f and 75 of menopur. I go back on fri for scan. she said to do the meds bet 6 and 9 pm. she siad they do the iui after 12 hours the trigger shot. said they got more success with that.
> 
> Yours is similar to mine. I started 150u of follistim between 6-9. It's so weird how everyone injects at different times. I wonder why. I always wondered if it made a difference when they did the IUI too. Mine does 36 hours after. Good luck Hun! Do you start injections tonight?Click to expand...

HI BabyBlues78 Good luck to you as well. Yep I started the injections lastnight. Had the hubby help me. It wasnt that bad but I'm a big baby when it comes to needles. He had to stick it. WHat cycle day are you on? when did you start the injections?


----------



## Miraclemaking

beneathmywing said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> Hi all So had my baseline today. I was told to do 150 of gonal f and 75 of menopur. I go back on fri for scan. she said to do the meds bet 6 and 9 pm. she siad they do the iui after 12 hours the trigger shot. said they got more success with that.
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck this cycle!!!! Hope this will bring you your bfp! Keep us posted on how you're doing/feeling. Fx for you :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> TY..when do you go in for ur tests?Click to expand...
> 
> Tomorrow! I'm nervous. ahhClick to expand...
> 
> I thought so.. good luck!
> I start my injections in about 15 min.. dreading it!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Good luck to you as well. Just think of what you're doing this for and hope it will make it easier!!!!Click to expand...

Yea a good friend of mine said she dont know how i can do the needles. I told her I want a baby more than I hate needles. Good luck today!


----------



## claudiamarie3

Hi there hoping i can join on this post :) im CD 5 hoping to do my first IUI next week eek!! im so anxious and nervous!


----------



## beneathmywing

claudiamarie3 said:


> Hi there hoping i can join on this post :) im CD 5 hoping to do my first IUI next week eek!! im so anxious and nervous!

Welcome! :hugs:

Are you doing a medicated or natural IUI? I had my first IUI last cycle, unmedicated. Nothing to be nervous about. I know I was too, and it's easier said than done, but it's so fast and painless!


----------



## claudiamarie3

ill be doing unmedicated this cycle as well. my dr seems very hopeful that one time will work and im hoping shes right. im just ready to get it done but then again i know im gonna drive myself nuts during TWW


----------



## Eagermum

claudiamarie3 said:


> ill be doing unmedicated this cycle as well. my dr seems very hopeful that one time will work and im hoping shes right. im just ready to get it done but then again i know im gonna drive myself nuts during TWW

Good luck with this cycle, our cycle days are close together.
I am CD 4 today and started Menopur last night .. This is my second medicated IUI. The first was in March.. Fingers crossed for this cycle.


----------



## beneathmywing

claudiamarie3 said:


> ill be doing unmedicated this cycle as well. my dr seems very hopeful that one time will work and im hoping shes right. im just ready to get it done but then again i know im gonna drive myself nuts during TWW

Hoping she's right!!!! Fx!


----------



## beneathmywing

Had my internal sono today.. no cysts! RE prescribed Clomid for CD4 (which is today) to CD8 and then another sono on CD9. Hoping I respond well and get a miracle!


----------



## Miraclemaking

beneathmywing said:


> Had my internal sono today.. no cysts! RE prescribed Clomid for CD4 (which is today) to CD8 and then another sono on CD9. Hoping I respond well and get a miracle!

Thats Awesome news beneathmywing!


----------



## Miraclemaking

claudiamarie3 said:


> ill be doing unmedicated this cycle as well. my dr seems very hopeful that one time will work and im hoping shes right. im just ready to get it done but then again i know im gonna drive myself nuts during TWW

Good luck claudiamarie3!


----------



## wildchic

Hey Ladies:) Hope you don't mind me jumping in? Some of u might know me from the April iui thread. This will be my 2nd iui. I'm on Femara 7.5mg cd3-7, Progynova for lining issues and will start cyclogest pessaries a few days after iui. Cd11 scan showed 2 dominant follies, 13 & 15mm and a few smaller 9mm and under. I go in tomorrow(cd13) for another scan and will know then when I trigger and if iui will take place this weekend. Fx for all of us and hope the month of May brings lots of bfp's!


----------



## claudiamarie3

thanks ladies. how exciting that theres so many of us going this month i hope we all get BFPs :))


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> Hey Ladies:) Hope you don't mind me jumping in? Some of u might know me from the April iui thread. This will be my 2nd iui. I'm on Femara 7.5mg cd3-7, Progynova for lining issues and will start cyclogest pessaries a few days after iui. Cd11 scan showed 2 dominant follies, 13 & 15mm and a few smaller 9mm and under. I go in tomorrow(cd13) for another scan and will know then when I trigger and if iui will take place this weekend. Fx for all of us and hope the month of May brings lots of bfp's!

Welcome :hugs: I was also in the April thread so decided to make a May one for us ladies who didnt get a bfp, unfortunately!!

Sending you lots of baby dust and hoping this thread is lucky for us!!!


----------



## wildchic

Beneathmywing- I hope so too!! With it being Mother's Day in May and its my birthday month, so I'm hoping that will bring some luck! Fx we're all lucky and we'll all get to announce our bfp's:)


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> Beneathmywing- I hope so too!! With it being Mother's Day in May and its my birthday month, so I'm hoping that will bring some luck! Fx we're all lucky and we'll all get to announce our bfp's:)

I hope so!!


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies:) So, I had my scan earlier, but 1 of the 2 follies I had isn't growing. 1 is 17.4mm and the other still in the 13 range:(. Lining went from 7.4 on wednesday to 9.1 today :). I went for bloods 2day to check LH and I'll go again 2moro. I was given Menopur injection at the clinic and must give myself 2moro again to make sure the 13mm follie grows. Fs says he doesn't want the follie 2 fall flat,lol. Depending on lh results, I may have 2 trigger 2night or 2moro night. But they will let me know.


----------



## Babyblues78

HI BabyBlues78 Good luck to you as well. Yep I started the injections lastnight. Had the hubby help me. It wasnt that bad but I'm a big baby when it comes to needles. He had to stick it. WHat cycle day are you on? when did you start the injections?[/QUOTE]

I'm on cycle day 16. 4dpiui. They had me start injections on cd3. I was a big baby about the needles too but compared to the follistim the trigger is actually worse for me . And I have injection scars &#128557;&#128557; for some reason after I do my trigger I itch like crazy at the injection site. 
Anyways, countdown til beta in 10 days!


----------



## Babyblues78

wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies:) So, I had my scan earlier, but 1 of the 2 follies I had isn't growing. 1 is 17.4mm and the other still in the 13 range:(. Lining went from 7.4 on wednesday to 9.1 today :). I went for bloods 2day to check LH and I'll go again 2moro. I was given Menopur injection at the clinic and must give myself 2moro again to make sure the 13mm follie grows. Fs says he doesn't want the follie 2 fall flat,lol. Depending on lh results, I may have 2 trigger 2night or 2moro night. But they will let me know.

Yay! Good luck! Hope that follie grows for u!


----------



## Babyblues78

beneathmywing said:


> Had my internal sono today.. no cysts! RE prescribed Clomid for CD4 (which is today) to CD8 and then another sono on CD9. Hoping I respond well and get a miracle!

Yay good luck girl! I hope you get your miracle too &#128522;


----------



## Babyblues78

Miraclemaking said:


> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> ill be doing unmedicated this cycle as well. my dr seems very hopeful that one time will work and im hoping shes right. im just ready to get it done but then again i know im gonna drive myself nuts during TWW
> 
> Good luck Claudia! Where r u in your cycle?Click to expand...


----------



## wildchic

Turns out my LH results were high and I had 2 trigger at 1pm. Iui will be tomorrow morning @ 8:30am. I'm having ovulation cramps and have a strong feeling that the timing will be wrong again this cycle:(


----------



## claudiamarie3

Babyblues78 said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> ill be doing unmedicated this cycle as well. my dr seems very hopeful that one time will work and im hoping shes right. im just ready to get it done but then again i know im gonna drive myself nuts during TWW
> 
> Good luck Claudia! Where r u in your cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> thanks! im CD 7 and will start OPK on monday eek.Click to expand...


----------



## claudiamarie3

wildchic said:


> Turns out my LH results were high and I had 2 trigger at 1pm. Iui will be tomorrow morning @ 8:30am. I'm having ovulation cramps and have a strong feeling that the timing will be wrong again this cycle:(

fingers crossed that the timing wasnt off


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies:) So, I had my scan earlier, but 1 of the 2 follies I had isn't growing. 1 is 17.4mm and the other still in the 13 range:(. Lining went from 7.4 on wednesday to 9.1 today :). I went for bloods 2day to check LH and I'll go again 2moro. I was given Menopur injection at the clinic and must give myself 2moro again to make sure the 13mm follie grows. Fs says he doesn't want the follie 2 fall flat,lol. Depending on lh results, I may have 2 trigger 2night or 2moro night. But they will let me know.

Grow follie, grow!!!

Edit: Saw your other post! I am praying you catch that egg at the right time! Stay positive. Wishing you lots of luck :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

Babyblues78 said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Had my internal sono today.. no cysts! RE prescribed Clomid for CD4 (which is today) to CD8 and then another sono on CD9. Hoping I respond well and get a miracle!
> 
> Yay good luck girl! I hope you get your miracle too &#128522;Click to expand...

Thank you!! Hoping you get yours as well :)


----------



## Miraclemaking

HI I went in for US and bloodwork today. Its cycle day 5. Was told to decrease my gonal f from 150 to 75. and to start the ganiex. shot. I have two follicles (10 and 9) on the right which i have no tube on and 1 follicle (8) on the left. Hoping the left start growing soon. They decrease my dosage cause they said my body is responding well to the meds. I go back on Monday for next scan.


----------



## beneathmywing

Miraclemaking said:


> HI I went in for US and bloodwork today. Its cycle day 5. Was told to decrease my gonal f from 150 to 75. and to start the ganiex. shot. I have two follicles (10 and 9) on the right which i have no tube on and 1 follicle (8) on the left. Hoping the left start growing soon. They decrease my dosage cause they said my body is responding well to the meds. I go back on Monday for next scan.


Yay!!! Sounds good! Grow follie!!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Took my second clomid pill last night. So far I am not feeling any side effects and hoping I wont. I see a lot you ladies are doing injections and was wondering if I should ask my doc if i can do a cycle with injections as well before deciding on ivf. He gave me a 15 percent chance with clomid/iui so curious if I would get a better chance trying injections. Guess I can ask him next time I see him.


----------



## Miraclemaking

beneathmywing said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> HI I went in for US and bloodwork today. Its cycle day 5. Was told to decrease my gonal f from 150 to 75. and to start the ganiex. shot. I have two follicles (10 and 9) on the right which i have no tube on and 1 follicle (8) on the left. Hoping the left start growing soon. They decrease my dosage cause they said my body is responding well to the meds. I go back on Monday for next scan.
> 
> 
> Yay!!! Sounds good! Grow follie!!!!Click to expand...


thanks. kinda nervous.. need the left side to be dominant. lost the right tube to an etopic last year.


----------



## beneathmywing

Miraclemaking said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> HI I went in for US and bloodwork today. Its cycle day 5. Was told to decrease my gonal f from 150 to 75. and to start the ganiex. shot. I have two follicles (10 and 9) on the right which i have no tube on and 1 follicle (8) on the left. Hoping the left start growing soon. They decrease my dosage cause they said my body is responding well to the meds. I go back on Monday for next scan.
> 
> 
> Yay!!! Sounds good! Grow follie!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks. kinda nervous.. need the left side to be dominant. lost the right tube to an etopic last year.Click to expand...

Praying for you!


----------



## Miraclemaking

beneathmywing said:


> Took my second clomid pill last night. So far I am not feeling any side effects and hoping I wont. I see a lot you ladies are doing injections and was wondering if I should ask my doc if i can do a cycle with injections as well before deciding on ivf. He gave me a 15 percent chance with clomid/iui so curious if I would get a better chance trying injections. Guess I can ask him next time I see him.

Last year I was on clomid when we got pregnant. ( but sadly was etopic at 7 weeks 3 days) 
Trying injectables now cause last 3 clomid cycle didnt work. but it wasnt monitored, and im working with one tube. 
I like this cycle cause im able to see which side im ovulating from. The injections can be costly and our ins only pays part of it.


----------



## beneathmywing

Miraclemaking said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Took my second clomid pill last night. So far I am not feeling any side effects and hoping I wont. I see a lot you ladies are doing injections and was wondering if I should ask my doc if i can do a cycle with injections as well before deciding on ivf. He gave me a 15 percent chance with clomid/iui so curious if I would get a better chance trying injections. Guess I can ask him next time I see him.
> 
> Last year I was on clomid when we got pregnant. ( but sadly was etopic at 7 weeks 3 days)
> Trying injectables now cause last 3 clomid cycle didnt work. but it wasnt monitored, and im working with one tube.
> I like this cycle cause im able to see which side im ovulating from. The injections can be costly and our ins only pays part of it.Click to expand...


So sorry about your ectopic =( 

My insurance covers Clomid, but I don't think it will cover any other meds. Not really sure. Insurances suck!!


----------



## Babyblues78

wildchic said:


> Turns out my LH results were high and I had 2 trigger at 1pm. Iui will be tomorrow morning @ 8:30am. I'm having ovulation cramps and have a strong feeling that the timing will be wrong again this cycle:(

Hope the timing ends up right for you! Don't stress too much! We will all be here cheering you on! :happydance:


----------



## Babyblues78

Miraclemaking said:


> HI I went in for US and bloodwork today. Its cycle day 5. Was told to decrease my gonal f from 150 to 75. and to start the ganiex. shot. I have two follicles (10 and 9) on the right which i have no tube on and 1 follicle (8) on the left. Hoping the left start growing soon. They decrease my dosage cause they said my body is responding well to the meds. I go back on Monday for next scan.

Don't stress just yet...my follie sizes were similar to yours at this time. I was decreased to the same amount. Hope that left one grows for you! :hugs: hugs for u!


----------



## Miraclemaking

Babyblues78 said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> HI I went in for US and bloodwork today. Its cycle day 5. Was told to decrease my gonal f from 150 to 75. and to start the ganiex. shot. I have two follicles (10 and 9) on the right which i have no tube on and 1 follicle (8) on the left. Hoping the left start growing soon. They decrease my dosage cause they said my body is responding well to the meds. I go back on Monday for next scan.
> 
> Don't stress just yet...my follie sizes were similar to yours at this time. I was decreased to the same amount. Hope that left one grows for you! :hugs: hugs for u!Click to expand...

thank you! good to know...today i been feeilng pings of pain on the left side. hopefully that good. Will know on Mon.


----------



## Miraclemaking

beneathmywing said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Took my second clomid pill last night. So far I am not feeling any side effects and hoping I wont. I see a lot you ladies are doing injections and was wondering if I should ask my doc if i can do a cycle with injections as well before deciding on ivf. He gave me a 15 percent chance with clomid/iui so curious if I would get a better chance trying injections. Guess I can ask him next time I see him.
> 
> Last year I was on clomid when we got pregnant. ( but sadly was etopic at 7 weeks 3 days)
> Trying injectables now cause last 3 clomid cycle didnt work. but it wasnt monitored, and im working with one tube.
> I like this cycle cause im able to see which side im ovulating from. The injections can be costly and our ins only pays part of it.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sorry about your ectopic =(
> 
> My insurance covers Clomid, but I don't think it will cover any other meds. Not really sure. Insurances suck!!Click to expand...



TY 
Yep insurance co sux... i had a horrible time trying to get them to send my meds out. all the reps saw the part my suppose to pay and what they had to pay but their computer system didn't. It took them about 2 weeks to fix it. My husband said to threaten to report them to better business bureau. and thats when i got results. It was so stressful untop of everything else. They said it was a fluke error but I couldnt get anyone to fix it. Thought I would miss starting this cycle.


----------



## beneathmywing

Miraclemaking said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Took my second clomid pill last night. So far I am not feeling any side effects and hoping I wont. I see a lot you ladies are doing injections and was wondering if I should ask my doc if i can do a cycle with injections as well before deciding on ivf. He gave me a 15 percent chance with clomid/iui so curious if I would get a better chance trying injections. Guess I can ask him next time I see him.
> 
> Last year I was on clomid when we got pregnant. ( but sadly was etopic at 7 weeks 3 days)
> Trying injectables now cause last 3 clomid cycle didnt work. but it wasnt monitored, and im working with one tube.
> I like this cycle cause im able to see which side im ovulating from. The injections can be costly and our ins only pays part of it.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sorry about your ectopic =(
> 
> My insurance covers Clomid, but I don't think it will cover any other meds. Not really sure. Insurances suck!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> TY
> Yep insurance co sux... i had a horrible time trying to get them to send my meds out. all the reps saw the part my suppose to pay and what they had to pay but their computer system didn't. It took them about 2 weeks to fix it. My husband said to threaten to report them to better business bureau. and thats when i got results. It was so stressful untop of everything else. They said it was a fluke error but I couldnt get anyone to fix it. Thought I would miss starting this cycle.Click to expand...

How awful! Isn't it just terrible how not only do we have to stress about ttc, but about insurance and bills and all that also! Just makes it that much more harder to deal.


----------



## wildchic

Babyblues78 said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Turns out my LH results were high and I had 2 trigger at 1pm. Iui will be tomorrow morning @ 8:30am. I'm having ovulation cramps and have a strong feeling that the timing will be wrong again this cycle:(
> 
> Hope the timing ends up right for you! Don't stress too much! We will all be here cheering you on! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanx hun! I hope so too! Very difficult not to stress when things just don't go as planned.


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies:) Iui went well. I was super emotional last night and dh just gave me a hug and said it will all work out. I was very down after dh gave his sample coz it looked like there was only a drop of sperm! Took the sample in at 7am and went for the iui at 8:30am(iui actually done at 8:55am). Fs said the sample was good(I thought, what??). 45mil post-wash, 98% motility. So we were very surprised!! I won't have to do the pessaries as I surged on my own. I had a good chat with the fs and he assured me that we didn't miss my window. He says that the egg lasts 24 hours after its released, so we did the iui in time. I go for cd21 bloods to check prog. and go on cd28 for beta. Now my wait begins!!! Do you ladies think I should test out the trigger?


----------



## Miraclemaking

wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies:) Iui went well. I was super emotional last night and dh just gave me a hug and said it will all work out. I was very down after dh gave his sample coz it looked like there was only a drop of sperm! Took the sample in at 7am and went for the iui at 8:30am(iui actually done at 8:55am). Fs said the sample was good(I thought, what??). 45mil post-wash, 98% motility. So we were very surprised!! I won't have to do the pessaries as I surged on my own. I had a good chat with the fs and he assured me that we didn't miss my window. He says that the egg lasts 24 hours after its released, so we did the iui in time. I go for cd21 bloods to check prog. and go on cd28 for beta. Now my wait begins!!! Do you ladies think I should test out the trigger?

That's great wildchic ! Lots of luck to you!


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies:) Iui went well. I was super emotional last night and dh just gave me a hug and said it will all work out. I was very down after dh gave his sample coz it looked like there was only a drop of sperm! Took the sample in at 7am and went for the iui at 8:30am(iui actually done at 8:55am). Fs said the sample was good(I thought, what??). 45mil post-wash, 98% motility. So we were very surprised!! I won't have to do the pessaries as I surged on my own. I had a good chat with the fs and he assured me that we didn't miss my window. He says that the egg lasts 24 hours after its released, so we did the iui in time. I go for cd21 bloods to check prog. and go on cd28 for beta. Now my wait begins!!! Do you ladies think I should test out the trigger?

Woo!!! Glad it went well. Praying for you!


----------



## beaglemom

Hello ladies...i haven't read through the thread yet. I am in the waiting room waiting to be called back for IUI #4. This is my first one with injectibles and trigger.


----------



## beneathmywing

beaglemom said:


> Hello ladies...i haven't read through the thread yet. I am in the waiting room waiting to be called back for IUI #4. This is my first one with injectibles and trigger.

Goodluck!!!


----------



## Miraclemaking

Hi beaglemom, lots of luck to you!


----------



## beaglemom

Thanks!

Lots of cm and the count post wash was 9.6! Last time only 4!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

beaglemom said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Lots of cm and the count post wash was 9.6! Last time only 4!!!

Yay for the increase!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Taking my last Clomid tonight.. five days went fast! Hoping the next few days go by fast as well so I can see how I responded for my sono on Wednesday!!


----------



## wildchic

Beaglemom- Yay for the increase in spermos:) We are again close to each other cycle wise! I had iui yesterday. Fx in two weeks time we have good news! My fs said I had tons of mucous and that my cervix was open and soft, so I'm hoping timing was better this time around! Beneathmywing- good luck with the u/s on Wednesday, hope you have some nice follies! Hope you have iui this week, that will put 3 of us close!


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> Beaglemom- Yay for the increase in spermos:) We are again close to each other cycle wise! I had iui yesterday. Fx in two weeks time we have good news! My fs said I had tons of mucous and that my cervix was open and soft, so I'm hoping timing was better this time around! Beneathmywing- good luck with the u/s on Wednesday, hope you have some nice follies! Hope you have iui this week, that will put 3 of us close!

Not sure how long after stopping Clomid you ovulate. The paper my doctor gave me about info on Clomid says usually a week after your last pill, so I'm thinking next weekend.

Hope this is our month, girlies!


----------



## Eagermum

Hello ladies, good to read all your stories
Wildchic good luck on ur IUI ..
Beaglemom hope ur IUI went well and good luck 

Today I am on CD 8 and I have been on 75 ml menopur.. Tomorrow going for my scan to see how many follies I have and hopefully will do the insemination this week. Fingers crossed


----------



## wildchic

beneathmywing said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Beaglemom- Yay for the increase in spermos:) We are again close to each other cycle wise! I had iui yesterday. Fx in two weeks time we have good news! My fs said I had tons of mucous and that my cervix was open and soft, so I'm hoping timing was better this time around! Beneathmywing- good luck with the u/s on Wednesday, hope you have some nice follies! Hope you have iui this week, that will put 3 of us close!
> 
> Not sure how long after stopping Clomid you ovulate. The paper my doctor gave me about info on Clomid says usually a week after your last pill, so I'm thinking next weekend.
> 
> Hope this is our month, girlies!Click to expand...

I hope this week goes quick for you so you can start your 2ww!!! Fx this is our month!


----------



## wildchic

Eagermum said:


> Hello ladies, good to read all your stories
> Wildchic good luck on ur IUI ..
> Beaglemom hope ur IUI went well and good luck
> 
> Today I am on CD 8 and I have been on 75 ml menopur.. Tomorrow going for my scan to see how many follies I have and hopefully will do the insemination this week. Fingers crossed

Thanx Eagermum:) My 2ww just started, so long wait for me! Good luck with your scan tomorrow! I hope you have really good sized follies and that iui will happen this week!


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Beaglemom- Yay for the increase in spermos:) We are again close to each other cycle wise! I had iui yesterday. Fx in two weeks time we have good news! My fs said I had tons of mucous and that my cervix was open and soft, so I'm hoping timing was better this time around! Beneathmywing- good luck with the u/s on Wednesday, hope you have some nice follies! Hope you have iui this week, that will put 3 of us close!
> 
> Not sure how long after stopping Clomid you ovulate. The paper my doctor gave me about info on Clomid says usually a week after your last pill, so I'm thinking next weekend.
> 
> Hope this is our month, girlies!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope this week goes quick for you so you can start your 2ww!!! Fx this is our month!Click to expand...

Thanks!!!! Hope this thread is full of bfp's!


----------



## Babyblues78

wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies:) Iui went well. I was super emotional last night and dh just gave me a hug and said it will all work out. I was very down after dh gave his sample coz it looked like there was only a drop of sperm! Took the sample in at 7am and went for the iui at 8:30am(iui actually done at 8:55am). Fs said the sample was good(I thought, what??). 45mil post-wash, 98% motility. So we were very surprised!! I won't have to do the pessaries as I surged on my own. I had a good chat with the fs and he assured me that we didn't miss my window. He says that the egg lasts 24 hours after its released, so we did the iui in time. I go for cd21 bloods to check prog. and go on cd28 for beta. Now my wait begins!!! Do you ladies think I should test out the trigger?

Those are great numbers girl! My DH sample this cycle wasn't great. 14 mil post with like 42% motility :(
I noticed a lot of ppl go back to check progesterone levels but my FS doesn't. I wonder why.
Anyways last cycle I was crazy and tested everyday from 5dptrigger to see when it left. This cycle I'll wait til 8 or 9 lol
It took 10 days last time. 

I hope this is it for us!


----------



## Babyblues78

beneathmywing said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...i haven't read through the thread yet. I am in the waiting room waiting to be called back for IUI #4. This is my first one with injectibles and trigger.
> 
> Goodluck!!!Click to expand...

Hope everything went well! Good luck!


----------



## beaglemom

beneathmywing said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Beaglemom- Yay for the increase in spermos:) We are again close to each other cycle wise! I had iui yesterday. Fx in two weeks time we have good news! My fs said I had tons of mucous and that my cervix was open and soft, so I'm hoping timing was better this time around! Beneathmywing- good luck with the u/s on Wednesday, hope you have some nice follies! Hope you have iui this week, that will put 3 of us close!
> 
> Not sure how long after stopping Clomid you ovulate. The paper my doctor gave me about info on Clomid says usually a week after your last pill, so I'm thinking next weekend.
> 
> Hope this is our month, girlies!Click to expand...

When I was on clomd, I took it CD 5-9 & usually ovulated on CD 17 or so. I was not on anything else.

I had some pretty heavy spotting first time to the bathroom after IUI. This one was more uncomfortable than the last ones...maybe because of more meds. Then this AM huge glob of cm with some pink in it.

I have been testing the trigger but have only gotten a faint line. I do not think I have tested with fmu, though. Usually I have to go around 4 or 5 am...then I was testing the next time I went around 7 or 9 depending on when I got up.

I am very excited about this TWW...I really think it might be it for us...at least I hope so.


----------



## wildchic

Babyblues78 said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies:) Iui went well. I was super emotional last night and dh just gave me a hug and said it will all work out. I was very down after dh gave his sample coz it looked like there was only a drop of sperm! Took the sample in at 7am and went for the iui at 8:30am(iui actually done at 8:55am). Fs said the sample was good(I thought, what??). 45mil post-wash, 98% motility. So we were very surprised!! I won't have to do the pessaries as I surged on my own. I had a good chat with the fs and he assured me that we didn't miss my window. He says that the egg lasts 24 hours after its released, so we did the iui in time. I go for cd21 bloods to check prog. and go on cd28 for beta. Now my wait begins!!! Do you ladies think I should test out the trigger?
> 
> Those are great numbers girl! My DH sample this cycle wasn't great. 14 mil post with like 42% motility :(
> I noticed a lot of ppl go back to check progesterone levels but my FS doesn't. I wonder why.
> Anyways last cycle I was crazy and tested everyday from 5dptrigger to see when it left. This cycle I'll wait til 8 or 9 lol
> It took 10 days last time.
> 
> I hope this is it for us!Click to expand...

Thanx:) my fs said anything over 3 million post wash is what we want for iui. I think I'll start testing at 7 dpo/6dpiui. Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## beaglemom

Brief update...I called & asked about the pre-wash count...only 11 million...so with a post wash of over 9 million, that is like an 80% recovery!!! Those buggers are strong & determined this cycle! Recovery previous cycles was only 10% & a much lower count!

Beneathmywing - good luck on the response. I am sorry I know you have said this, but this IUI you are only doing clomid & monitored? Are you doing a trigger? I had no luck with clomid but I was not monitored, had no trigger, & only timed IUI with opks...so if you are being monitored & a trigger, you have much better odds! Good luck!


----------



## beneathmywing

beaglemom said:


> Brief update...I called & asked about the pre-wash count...only 11 million...so with a post wash of over 9 million, that is like an 80% recovery!!! Those buggers are strong & determined this cycle! Recovery previous cycles was only 10% & a much lower count!
> 
> Beneathmywing - good luck on the response. I am sorry I know you have said this, but this IUI you are only doing clomid & monitored? Are you doing a trigger? I had no luck with clomid but I was not monitored, had no trigger, & only timed IUI with opks...so if you are being monitored & a trigger, you have much better odds! Good luck!

Im doing clomid/monitored. Im probably timing with opks but I might ask about the trigger and see what my doctor says. Thank you!!


----------



## claudiamarie3

hey ladies, hope u all had a great weekend and good luck to all our ladies who are in the TWW :)

i am on CD 10 and started my OPK today hoping for a smiley tomorrow or wednesday. my fertility nurse sent me an email saying that once i get a smiley call her and well schedule the IUI for 2 days AFTER which really threw me off :/
then, ive never had pineapple before, but of course got hooked last week and ate it as a snack for like 3 days. read up on it and its GREAT post IUI helps with implantation but not so great the week before youre supposed to ovulate.
im feeling all kinds of way about all this but still hopeful


----------



## beaglemom

claudiamarie3 said:


> hey ladies, hope u all had a great weekend and good luck to all our ladies who are in the TWW :)
> 
> i am on CD 10 and started my OPK today hoping for a smiley tomorrow or wednesday. my fertility nurse sent me an email saying that once i get a smiley call her and well schedule the IUI for 2 days AFTER which really threw me off :/
> then, ive never had pineapple before, but of course got hooked last week and ate it as a snack for like 3 days. read up on it and its GREAT post IUI helps with implantation but not so great the week before youre supposed to ovulate.
> im feeling all kinds of way about all this but still hopeful

I would try not to worry too much about pineapple. It can create an overly acidic environment in the vagina for the sperm...but should not effect IUI. As far as post IUI, yes for DPO 1-5 eat pineapple...make sure it is the core...you can eat any of it, but just make sure it includes the core because that is all that matters post IUI.

Also look in to adding brazil nuts...also good for implanting :)


----------



## claudiamarie3

beaglemom said:


> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, hope u all had a great weekend and good luck to all our ladies who are in the TWW :)
> 
> i am on CD 10 and started my OPK today hoping for a smiley tomorrow or wednesday. my fertility nurse sent me an email saying that once i get a smiley call her and well schedule the IUI for 2 days AFTER which really threw me off :/
> then, ive never had pineapple before, but of course got hooked last week and ate it as a snack for like 3 days. read up on it and its GREAT post IUI helps with implantation but not so great the week before youre supposed to ovulate.
> im feeling all kinds of way about all this but still hopeful
> 
> I would try not to worry too much about pineapple. It can create an overly acidic environment in the vagina for the sperm...but should not effect IUI. As far as post IUI, yes for DPO 1-5 eat pineapple...make sure it is the core...you can eat any of it, but just make sure it includes the core because that is all that matters post IUI.
> 
> Also look in to adding brazil nuts...also good for implanting :)Click to expand...

thank you that makes me feel better :) still nervous abt the iui being 2 days after my surge. 
funny thing as im reading about the pineapple, i was chewing on the core lmao


----------



## Babyblues78

wildchic said:


> Babyblues78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies:) Iui went well. I was super emotional last night and dh just gave me a hug and said it will all work out. I was very down after dh gave his sample coz it looked like there was only a drop of sperm! Took the sample in at 7am and went for the iui at 8:30am(iui actually done at 8:55am). Fs said the sample was good(I thought, what??). 45mil post-wash, 98% motility. So we were very surprised!! I won't have to do the pessaries as I surged on my own. I had a good chat with the fs and he assured me that we didn't miss my window. He says that the egg lasts 24 hours after its released, so we did the iui in time. I go for cd21 bloods to check prog. and go on cd28 for beta. Now my wait begins!!! Do you ladies think I should test out the trigger?
> 
> Those are great numbers girl! My DH sample this cycle wasn't great. 14 mil post with like 42% motility :(
> I noticed a lot of ppl go back to check progesterone levels but my FS doesn't. I wonder why.
> Anyways last cycle I was crazy and tested everyday from 5dptrigger to see when it left. This cycle I'll wait til 8 or 9 lol
> It took 10 days last time.
> 
> I hope this is it for us!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx:) my fs said anything over 3 million post wash is what we want for iui. I think I'll start testing at 7 dpo/6dpiui. Where are you in your cycle?Click to expand...

I'm 7dpiui today. I tested to see if I still had the trigger left and on an internet cheapie it's gone but on FRER it's still there. I'll try again in 3-4 days. I'm getting nervous lol hoping for good news this weekend


----------



## Babyblues78

claudiamarie3 said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, hope u all had a great weekend and good luck to all our ladies who are in the TWW :)
> 
> i am on CD 10 and started my OPK today hoping for a smiley tomorrow or wednesday. my fertility nurse sent me an email saying that once i get a smiley call her and well schedule the IUI for 2 days AFTER which really threw me off :/
> then, ive never had pineapple before, but of course got hooked last week and ate it as a snack for like 3 days. read up on it and its GREAT post IUI helps with implantation but not so great the week before youre supposed to ovulate.
> im feeling all kinds of way about all this but still hopeful
> 
> I would try not to worry too much about pineapple. It can create an overly acidic environment in the vagina for the sperm...but should not effect IUI. As far as post IUI, yes for DPO 1-5 eat pineapple...make sure it is the core...you can eat any of it, but just make sure it includes the core because that is all that matters post IUI.
> 
> Also look in to adding brazil nuts...also good for implanting :)Click to expand...
> 
> thank you that makes me feel better :) still nervous abt the iui being 2 days after my surge.
> funny thing as im reading about the pineapple, i was chewing on the core lmaoClick to expand...

Lol I've heard about the pineapple thing too but idk if it really works. It didn't help me last time :( but I'll try anything at this point!
About doing the IUI 2 days after your smiley, I think the OPKs let you know in advance you are about to ovulate. When I trigger the IUI is also done 2 days later. Or 36 hours exactly 
Good luck Hun! Fx for you!!


----------



## claudiamarie3

Babyblues78 said:


> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, hope u all had a great weekend and good luck to all our ladies who are in the TWW :)
> 
> i am on CD 10 and started my OPK today hoping for a smiley tomorrow or wednesday. my fertility nurse sent me an email saying that once i get a smiley call her and well schedule the IUI for 2 days AFTER which really threw me off :/
> then, ive never had pineapple before, but of course got hooked last week and ate it as a snack for like 3 days. read up on it and its GREAT post IUI helps with implantation but not so great the week before youre supposed to ovulate.
> im feeling all kinds of way about all this but still hopeful
> 
> I would try not to worry too much about pineapple. It can create an overly acidic environment in the vagina for the sperm...but should not effect IUI. As far as post IUI, yes for DPO 1-5 eat pineapple...make sure it is the core...you can eat any of it, but just make sure it includes the core because that is all that matters post IUI.
> 
> Also look in to adding brazil nuts...also good for implanting :)Click to expand...
> 
> thank you that makes me feel better :) still nervous abt the iui being 2 days after my surge.
> funny thing as im reading about the pineapple, i was chewing on the core lmaoClick to expand...
> 
> Lol I've heard about the pineapple thing too but idk if it really works. It didn't help me last time :( but I'll try anything at this point!
> About doing the IUI 2 days after your smiley, I think the OPKs let you know in advance you are about to ovulate. When I trigger the IUI is also done 2 days later. Or 36 hours exactly
> Good luck Hun! Fx for you!!Click to expand...

thats what i told my wife lol but ive been trying to see what others thoughts were on it hoping i wasnt just trying to make myself feel better lol

thank you and same to u!


----------



## wildchic

Babyblues78 said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babyblues78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies:) Iui went well. I was super emotional last night and dh just gave me a hug and said it will all work out. I was very down after dh gave his sample coz it looked like there was only a drop of sperm! Took the sample in at 7am and went for the iui at 8:30am(iui actually done at 8:55am). Fs said the sample was good(I thought, what??). 45mil post-wash, 98% motility. So we were very surprised!! I won't have to do the pessaries as I surged on my own. I had a good chat with the fs and he assured me that we didn't miss my window. He says that the egg lasts 24 hours after its released, so we did the iui in time. I go for cd21 bloods to check prog. and go on cd28 for beta. Now my wait begins!!! Do you ladies think I should test out the trigger?
> 
> Those are great numbers girl! My DH sample this cycle wasn't great. 14 mil post with like 42% motility :(
> I noticed a lot of ppl go back to check progesterone levels but my FS doesn't. I wonder why.
> Anyways last cycle I was crazy and tested everyday from 5dptrigger to see when it left. This cycle I'll wait til 8 or 9 lol
> It took 10 days last time.
> 
> I hope this is it for us!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx:) my fs said anything over 3 million post wash is what we want for iui. I think I'll start testing at 7 dpo/6dpiui. Where are you in your cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 7dpiui today. I tested to see if I still had the trigger left and on an internet cheapie it's gone but on FRER it's still there. I'll try again in 3-4 days. I'm getting nervous lol hoping for good news this weekendClick to expand...

Good luck! At least you've got the 1st week out the way! Fx you get those beautiful 2 lines. Sending you :dust:


----------



## wildchic

claudiamarie3 said:


> hey ladies, hope u all had a great weekend and good luck to all our ladies who are in the TWW :)
> 
> i am on CD 10 and started my OPK today hoping for a smiley tomorrow or wednesday. my fertility nurse sent me an email saying that once i get a smiley call her and well schedule the IUI for 2 days AFTER which really threw me off :/
> then, ive never had pineapple before, but of course got hooked last week and ate it as a snack for like 3 days. read up on it and its GREAT post IUI helps with implantation but not so great the week before youre supposed to ovulate.
> im feeling all kinds of way about all this but still hopeful

Haha- funny you mention the pineapple thing, I've just eaten a few pieces of pineapple with the core. I've also read it helps with implantation. I've tried it before, but this is the 1st time with the iui. I've read that its not so good before ovulation, but this is only because of the negative impact it has on cervical fluid. So, eat away!!!lol


----------



## claudiamarie3

wildchic said:


> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, hope u all had a great weekend and good luck to all our ladies who are in the TWW :)
> 
> i am on CD 10 and started my OPK today hoping for a smiley tomorrow or wednesday. my fertility nurse sent me an email saying that once i get a smiley call her and well schedule the IUI for 2 days AFTER which really threw me off :/
> then, ive never had pineapple before, but of course got hooked last week and ate it as a snack for like 3 days. read up on it and its GREAT post IUI helps with implantation but not so great the week before youre supposed to ovulate.
> im feeling all kinds of way about all this but still hopeful
> 
> Haha- funny you mention the pineapple thing, I've just eaten a few pieces of pineapple with the core. I've also read it helps with implantation. I've tried it before, but this is the 1st time with the iui. I've read that its not so good before ovulation, but this is only because of the negative impact it has on cervical fluid. So, eat away!!!lolClick to expand...

that makes me feel soooo much better about it because it was my first time trying it last week and i fell in loveeeee. ate it for three days straight then my wife bought a pineapple that i ate lol last night we went to harris teeters bought one and as im chewing on the core i nearly spit it all out reading about it lol


----------



## Miraclemaking

Hi all. Went for US today and got 5 follicles on the left side( 2 (13) 2 (11) and 1 (9) ) the right side have no tube but it has 5 follicles. 
The gonal f pen been mal functioning so I had extra dosages in me. We got that fixed and they lowered my dosage to 50 iu . They said iui possible sat. 
I have a 2 question..at time of iui how many follicles are they usually? And what are their sizes? Thanks.


----------



## wildchic

Miraclemaking said:


> Hi all. Went for US today and got 5 follicles on the left side( 2 (13) 2 (11) and 1 (9) ) the right side have no tube but it has 5 follicles.
> The gonal f pen been mal functioning so I had extra dosages in me. We got that fixed and they lowered my dosage to 50 iu . They said iui possible sat.
> I have a 2 question..at time of iui how many follicles are they usually? And what are their sizes? Thanks.

Hi Miraclemaking:) that is a good amount of follies! My clinic will cancel iui if there are more than 3 dominant follies, but every clinic is different. Follie sizes differ from 1 woman to the next. From what I've experienced is that my follies don't even reach 20mm and they would ovulate. I've read some ladies getting big follies @ 24mm,22mm and so on. Sometimes the smaller follies will stop growing and the bigger follies will take the lead and sometimes you may only have 1 that actually ruptures. Not sure if what I'm saying makes any sense, but that's just the way I see it. Good luck and I hope iui will be this sat! Fx for you hun!


----------



## wildchic

claudiamarie3 said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, hope u all had a great weekend and good luck to all our ladies who are in the TWW :)
> 
> i am on CD 10 and started my OPK today hoping for a smiley tomorrow or wednesday. my fertility nurse sent me an email saying that once i get a smiley call her and well schedule the IUI for 2 days AFTER which really threw me off :/
> then, ive never had pineapple before, but of course got hooked last week and ate it as a snack for like 3 days. read up on it and its GREAT post IUI helps with implantation but not so great the week before youre supposed to ovulate.
> im feeling all kinds of way about all this but still hopeful
> 
> Haha- funny you mention the pineapple thing, I've just eaten a few pieces of pineapple with the core. I've also read it helps with implantation. I've tried it before, but this is the 1st time with the iui. I've read that its not so good before ovulation, but this is only because of the negative impact it has on cervical fluid. So, eat away!!!lolClick to expand...
> 
> that makes me feel soooo much better about it because it was my first time trying it last week and i fell in loveeeee. ate it for three days straight then my wife bought a pineapple that i ate lol last night we went to harris teeters bought one and as im chewing on the core i nearly spit it all out reading about it lolClick to expand...

They are yummy! I don't blame for going overboard,lol. I love them too, but just realized that I've got a slight uti. Not sure if its the pineapple, but that's the only thing I've been eating differently the last 3days! So that just proves the acidy part! Argh!


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi girlies &#128513; Ive tried the pineapple core a few times, no luck with it yet! Also heard about the Brazilian nuts. Id pretty much try anything if someone said it works lol


----------



## wildchic

Beneathmywing- lol! Same here! I've tried basically everything I've read online and mind you, I've read a lot,lol! All we have is hope, right?


----------



## claudiamarie3

wildchic said:


> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, hope u all had a great weekend and good luck to all our ladies who are in the TWW :)
> 
> i am on CD 10 and started my OPK today hoping for a smiley tomorrow or wednesday. my fertility nurse sent me an email saying that once i get a smiley call her and well schedule the IUI for 2 days AFTER which really threw me off :/
> then, ive never had pineapple before, but of course got hooked last week and ate it as a snack for like 3 days. read up on it and its GREAT post IUI helps with implantation but not so great the week before youre supposed to ovulate.
> im feeling all kinds of way about all this but still hopeful
> 
> Haha- funny you mention the pineapple thing, I've just eaten a few pieces of pineapple with the core. I've also read it helps with implantation. I've tried it before, but this is the 1st time with the iui. I've read that its not so good before ovulation, but this is only because of the negative impact it has on cervical fluid. So, eat away!!!lolClick to expand...
> 
> that makes me feel soooo much better about it because it was my first time trying it last week and i fell in loveeeee. ate it for three days straight then my wife bought a pineapple that i ate lol last night we went to harris teeters bought one and as im chewing on the core i nearly spit it all out reading about it lolClick to expand...
> 
> They are yummy! I don't blame for going overboard,lol. I love them too, but just realized that I've got a slight uti. Not sure if its the pineapple, but that's the only thing I've been eating differently the last 3days! So that just proves the acidy part! Argh!Click to expand...

oh no i hope you feel better. UTIs are the worse


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> Beneathmywing- lol! Same here! I've tried basically everything I've read online and mind you, I've read a lot,lol! All we have is hope, right?

Exactly lol!


----------



## wildchic

Claudia-yip, they are the worst! But it seemed to have cleared up somewhat, but I've still got 2 more days of eating the pineapple!


----------



## claudiamarie3

wilchic- make sure youre drinking lots of water :) 

so my wife and i have our meeting with the social worker today to get our letter saying were cleared to use donor sperm :) weird but we have to do it before we can do our IUI, then were off to pick up our sperm! weirder lol im cd 11 and second day peeing on my OPK and hoping for a smiley soon


----------



## wildchic

Where is everyone in their cycles and when does the testing begin?? As you know, I'm 3dpiui and go on Saturday for cd21 bloods, then the Saturday after is my official test date(17th May). So hoping we're all lucky this month!


----------



## wildchic

Claudia- I actually hate the taste of water!! But I guess I'll have to hey? Do you pick up the sperm and keep it with you until iui? Is it frozen? I'm sorry, but I'm not to clued up with how it works with donor sperm.


----------



## claudiamarie3

lol its ok trust me i ask a thousand and one questions. so its in a tank frozen and its good for up to a week after i pick it up, doesnt need to be put in the freezer,teehee cuz i asked lol, but im hoping to use it later this week and since im leaving for a few hrs i figured id pick it up now.

oh i hate water too. ive gotten better as of recently but i noticed that i enjoy water the most when i have lemon slices in it. try it :)


----------



## beaglemom

Strange that you have to get an ok from a social worker to use donor sperm...because on the other end of it, couples with no fertility issues can repopulate as much as they want without ANY clearance.

I am not a fan of water, either. I am trying to drink more. I am actually drinking my last fully caffeinated coffee today at work. I use the k-cups. So after today it will be half caf & decaf.

Something else you can do for a uti is take either AZO pills or cranberry pills. I prefer cranberry just because they are cheaper. Also vit C. That can help & if you are like me, it is easier to take a pill than remember to drink/eat something.

I am on CD 14...2 days past IUI...my official test day is May 18. I am currently using cheap tests to test out my trigger...so I may just continue them after...I am no good at waiting...which is why I have to test out the trigger...I want to know for sure it is out of my system & not getting a false positive. I do not go in for any blood work during the TWW...I have had Progesterone tested before...I am also on Progesterone supplements.


----------



## wildchic

claudiamarie3 said:


> lol its ok trust me i ask a thousand and one questions. so its in a tank frozen and its good for up to a week after i pick it up, doesnt need to be put in the freezer,teehee cuz i asked lol, but im hoping to use it later this week and since im leaving for a few hrs i figured id pick it up now.
> 
> oh i hate water too. ive gotten better as of recently but i noticed that i enjoy water the most when i have lemon slices in it. try it :)

I'll try the lemon. Can't hurt! Aren't you concerned that you may not ovulate in the next week? I would be freaking out if I were you coz things always go wrong with me! Hope it works out and you do ovulate in the next few days!!


----------



## wildchic

beaglemom said:


> Strange that you have to get an ok from a social worker to use donor sperm...because on the other end of it, couples with no fertility issues can repopulate as much as they want without ANY clearance.
> 
> I am not a fan of water, either. I am trying to drink more. I am actually drinking my last fully caffeinated coffee today at work. I use the k-cups. So after today it will be half caf & decaf.
> 
> Something else you can do for a uti is take either AZO pills or cranberry pills. I prefer cranberry just because they are cheaper. Also vit C. That can help & if you are like me, it is easier to take a pill than remember to drink/eat something.
> 
> I am on CD 14...2 days past IUI...my official test day is May 18. I am currently using cheap tests to test out my trigger...so I may just continue them after...I am no good at waiting...which is why I have to test out the trigger...I want to know for sure it is out of my system & not getting a false positive. I do not go in for any blood work during the TWW...I have had Progesterone tested before...I am also on Progesterone supplements.

I've cut out caffeine for about 2 months now. It was so hard at first, but I got use to it. I only drink Rooibos Tea, Green Tea & decaf. What usually works for me for the uti is bicarbonated soda dissolved in water. Is your trigger still showing up on the hpt's? I plan to get the cheap tests tomorrow and start testing Thursday. Good luck & fx for a :bfp:


----------



## beaglemom

wildchic said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> Strange that you have to get an ok from a social worker to use donor sperm...because on the other end of it, couples with no fertility issues can repopulate as much as they want without ANY clearance.
> 
> I am not a fan of water, either. I am trying to drink more. I am actually drinking my last fully caffeinated coffee today at work. I use the k-cups. So after today it will be half caf & decaf.
> 
> Something else you can do for a uti is take either AZO pills or cranberry pills. I prefer cranberry just because they are cheaper. Also vit C. That can help & if you are like me, it is easier to take a pill than remember to drink/eat something.
> 
> I am on CD 14...2 days past IUI...my official test day is May 18. I am currently using cheap tests to test out my trigger...so I may just continue them after...I am no good at waiting...which is why I have to test out the trigger...I want to know for sure it is out of my system & not getting a false positive. I do not go in for any blood work during the TWW...I have had Progesterone tested before...I am also on Progesterone supplements.
> 
> I've cut out caffeine for about 2 months now. It was so hard at first, but I got use to it. I only drink Rooibos Tea, Green Tea & decaf. What usually works for me for the uti is bicarbonated soda dissolved in water. Is your trigger still showing up on the hpt's? I plan to get the cheap tests tomorrow and start testing Thursday. Good luck & fx for a :bfp:Click to expand...

I had a pretty definite line today with fmu...it has always been faint but I think because it was not fmu...the line is not super dark, but def there no squinting required.

I bought some wondfos on amazon...I think about 25 for $11.


----------



## wildchic

I can't buy those tests from amazon coz I live in South Africa, but I get cheap tests at one of the stores here. I'll probably get 10 tests and test everyday until bfp or af!


----------



## beaglemom

wildchic said:


> I can't buy those tests from amazon coz I live in South Africa, but I get cheap tests at one of the stores here. I'll probably get 10 tests and test everyday until bfp or af!

That is my plan too except maybe test every other day.


----------



## Babyblues78

wildchic said:


> Where is everyone in their cycles and when does the testing begin?? As you know, I'm 3dpiui and go on Saturday for cd21 bloods, then the Saturday after is my official test date(17th May). So hoping we're all lucky this month!

I'm 8dpiui... Can't wait until this weekend so I can test and hope for a mothers day present lol

How are you feeling? I know the first couple days suck. At least it did for me bc the bloating was horrible!


----------



## wildchic

Babyblues78 said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Where is everyone in their cycles and when does the testing begin?? As you know, I'm 3dpiui and go on Saturday for cd21 bloods, then the Saturday after is my official test date(17th May). So hoping we're all lucky this month!
> 
> I'm 8dpiui... Can't wait until this weekend so I can test and hope for a mothers day present lol
> 
> How are you feeling? I know the first couple days suck. At least it did for me bc the bloating was horrible!Click to expand...

I so hope you get a mother's day :bfp: that will be soooo coool! I'm feeling ok, just a bit of cramps on my right side, but I'm not thinking too much of it coz its still early days for me! Will start testing out the trigger tomorrow, so that should keep me busy,lol! Keep us posted on your tests! Sending you loads :dust:


----------



## beneathmywing

Good luck ladies! Most of you are in your tww and I'm still waiting to O! Started my opks today. Hoping for a positive this weekend! Going in for my ultrasound tomorrow to check on my follie's! Eeeek.


----------



## Babyblues78

beneathmywing said:


> Good luck ladies! Most of you are in your tww and I'm still waiting to O! Started my opks today. Hoping for a positive this weekend! Going in for my ultrasound tomorrow to check on my follie's! Eeeek.

Good luck on your follies check!! Hope you get lots of nice sized ones!


----------



## Babyblues78

wildchic said:


> Babyblues78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Where is everyone in their cycles and when does the testing begin?? As you know, I'm 3dpiui and go on Saturday for cd21 bloods, then the Saturday after is my official test date(17th May). So hoping we're all lucky this month!
> 
> I'm 8dpiui... Can't wait until this weekend so I can test and hope for a mothers day present lol
> 
> How are you feeling? I know the first couple days suck. At least it did for me bc the bloating was horrible!Click to expand...
> 
> I so hope you get a mother's day :bfp: that will be soooo coool! I'm feeling ok, just a bit of cramps on my right side, but I'm not thinking too much of it coz its still early days for me! Will start testing out the trigger tomorrow, so that should keep me busy,lol! Keep us posted on your tests! Sending you loads :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks! I would love to give my hubby a gift on Mother's Day hehe
The 2nd week of the wait always goes by sooooo slow! Hope your trigger leaves your system soon so you can start looking for that :bfp:
Mines almost out... This time it's taking longer. Last time it was out by 10 days. Or if it doesn't go away that would be better lol


----------



## beneathmywing

Babyblues78 said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies! Most of you are in your tww and I'm still waiting to O! Started my opks today. Hoping for a positive this weekend! Going in for my ultrasound tomorrow to check on my follie's! Eeeek.
> 
> Good luck on your follies check!! Hope you get lots of nice sized ones!Click to expand...

Thank you!!


----------



## wantjust1more

Wanted to join you all!! 

We just got done doing iui+ trigger + clomid 100mg.. 

I went in Saturday and had 4 follies on the right, (the left doesn't matter, no tube) all follies were 16-20mm.. We triggered Sunday, with iui, dh is fine as far as motility, and count. With the wash, there were 70 million they did for iui, and 95% motility.. Fx'd this is it!! 3 years and we are ready for our rainbow!!


----------



## claudiamarie3

wildchic said:


> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> lol its ok trust me i ask a thousand and one questions. so its in a tank frozen and its good for up to a week after i pick it up, doesnt need to be put in the freezer,teehee cuz i asked lol, but im hoping to use it later this week and since im leaving for a few hrs i figured id pick it up now.
> 
> oh i hate water too. ive gotten better as of recently but i noticed that i enjoy water the most when i have lemon slices in it. try it :)
> 
> I'll try the lemon. Can't hurt! Aren't you concerned that you may not ovulate in the next week? I would be freaking out if I were you coz things always go wrong with me! Hope it works out and you do ovulate in the next few days!!Click to expand...

i AM freaking out thinking what if i DONT ovulate, that would be my luck ugh. this is my first cycle using an OPK and im cd 12 and ive been told i should O cd13-15 so i was hoping i would get my smiley today :( but nothing.


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> Wanted to join you all!!
> 
> We just got done doing iui+ trigger + clomid 100mg..
> 
> I went in Saturday and had 4 follies on the right, (the left doesn't matter, no tube) all follies were 16-20mm.. We triggered Sunday, with iui, dh is fine as far as motility, and count. With the wash, there were 70 million they did for iui, and 95% motility.. Fx'd this is it!! 3 years and we are ready for our rainbow!!

Fx for you!!!


----------



## wantjust1more

Thank you, beneath my wing!!


----------



## wildchic

beneathmywing said:


> Good luck ladies! Most of you are in your tww and I'm still waiting to O! Started my opks today. Hoping for a positive this weekend! Going in for my ultrasound tomorrow to check on my follie's! Eeeek.

Good luck with the follie check! Hope you have good 1's with iui soon! Let us know how the u/s goes!


----------



## wildchic

Babyblues78 said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babyblues78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Where is everyone in their cycles and when does the testing begin?? As you know, I'm 3dpiui and go on Saturday for cd21 bloods, then the Saturday after is my official test date(17th May). So hoping we're all lucky this month!
> 
> I'm 8dpiui... Can't wait until this weekend so I can test and hope for a mothers day present lol
> 
> How are you feeling? I know the first couple days suck. At least it did for me bc the bloating was horrible!Click to expand...
> 
> I so hope you get a mother's day :bfp: that will be soooo coool! I'm feeling ok, just a bit of cramps on my right side, but I'm not thinking too much of it coz its still early days for me! Will start testing out the trigger tomorrow, so that should keep me busy,lol! Keep us posted on your tests! Sending you loads :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I would love to give my hubby a gift on Mother's Day hehe
> The 2nd week of the wait always goes by sooooo slow! Hope your trigger leaves your system soon so you can start looking for that :bfp:
> Mines almost out... This time it's taking longer. Last time it was out by 10 days. Or if it doesn't go away that would be better lolClick to expand...

Its a great gift any day,lol! I tested today and there was a definite 2nd line, but its very faint. I'm expecting it to show - by the weekend. Wow, 10days is a long time for it to leave the system! Let's hope what you're seeing is the real deal! Fx for you hun!


----------



## wildchic

wantjust1more said:


> Wanted to join you all!!
> 
> We just got done doing iui+ trigger + clomid 100mg..
> 
> I went in Saturday and had 4 follies on the right, (the left doesn't matter, no tube) all follies were 16-20mm.. We triggered Sunday, with iui, dh is fine as far as motility, and count. With the wash, there were 70 million they did for iui, and 95% motility.. Fx'd this is it!! 3 years and we are ready for our rainbow!!

Welcome hun:) sorry about your tube, but yay for the 4 follies! Your dh's numbers sound great! Fx that this is it for you! When do you test and are you testing out the trigger?


----------



## wildchic

claudiamarie3 said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> lol its ok trust me i ask a thousand and one questions. so its in a tank frozen and its good for up to a week after i pick it up, doesnt need to be put in the freezer,teehee cuz i asked lol, but im hoping to use it later this week and since im leaving for a few hrs i figured id pick it up now.
> 
> oh i hate water too. ive gotten better as of recently but i noticed that i enjoy water the most when i have lemon slices in it. try it :)
> 
> I'll try the lemon. Can't hurt! Aren't you concerned that you may not ovulate in the next week? I would be freaking out if I were you coz things always go wrong with me! Hope it works out and you do ovulate in the next few days!!Click to expand...
> 
> i AM freaking out thinking what if i DONT ovulate, that would be my luck ugh. this is my first cycle using an OPK and im cd 12 and ive been told i should O cd13-15 so i was hoping i would get my smiley today :( but nothing.Click to expand...

The smiley face ones are the best!! No second guessing! Hope you get a :) soon, wouldn't want those spermies to go to waste!!! I really hope things go as planned!


----------



## wildchic

Well, I took a test today with 3rd wee of the day and there was a very faint line. I know its super early for any symptoms, so I'm putting it down to the trigger that's doing this. I've been dizzy today actually thought I was going to faint! Weird!!! And about 2 hours ago, dh, dd and I were watching a comedy and I started crying!!! Can you believe it?? I was so emotional and still am a bit! I hate these hormone meds! They mess with you!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Had my ultrasound today!! Doctor said my body is doing what we want it to do with Clomid. Good news!! Have two possibly three follie's growing. He didnt tell me sizes and the nurse disappeared after I got dressed so couldnt ask her. He said I'm not ready to O yet, but going back on Friday for another ultrasound to check on them unless I get a positive by then. Definitely will remember to ask about sizes then!!! 

Lets go follie's keep growing!!


----------



## wildchic

Beneathmywing- great news about having more than 1 follie! Hope they give you the sizes when you request it! Friday will soon be here and you'll soon do the iui! Let's hope those follies play nice!


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> Beneathmywing- great news about having more than 1 follie! Hope they give you the sizes when you request it! Friday will soon be here and you'll soon do the iui! Let's hope those follies play nice!

Hope so!!!


----------



## wantjust1more

beneathmywing said:


> Had my ultrasound today!! Doctor said my body is doing what we want it to do with Clomid. Good news!! Have two possibly three follie's growing. He didnt tell me sizes and the nurse disappeared after I got dressed so couldnt ask her. He said I'm not ready to O yet, but going back on Friday for another ultrasound to check on them unless I get a positive by then. Definitely will remember to ask about sizes then!!!
> 
> Lets go follie's keep growing!!

Are you going to be doing the trigger shot to!! It's awesome when you know there are more than one!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Had my ultrasound today!! Doctor said my body is doing what we want it to do with Clomid. Good news!! Have two possibly three follie's growing. He didnt tell me sizes and the nurse disappeared after I got dressed so couldnt ask her. He said I'm not ready to O yet, but going back on Friday for another ultrasound to check on them unless I get a positive by then. Definitely will remember to ask about sizes then!!!
> 
> Lets go follie's keep growing!!
> 
> Are you going to be doing the trigger shot to!! It's awesome when you know there are more than one!!!Click to expand...

No, I am timing with opk. I see you had four! That's awesome. I have high fsh, and they say us girls don't respond too well to fertility meds, so I am over the moon I have more than one follie and am responding well!! FX for us both!!


----------



## wantjust1more

beneathmywing said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Had my ultrasound today!! Doctor said my body is doing what we want it to do with Clomid. Good news!! Have two possibly three follie's growing. He didnt tell me sizes and the nurse disappeared after I got dressed so couldnt ask her. He said I'm not ready to O yet, but going back on Friday for another ultrasound to check on them unless I get a positive by then. Definitely will remember to ask about sizes then!!!
> 
> Lets go follie's keep growing!!
> 
> Are you going to be doing the trigger shot to!! It's awesome when you know there are more than one!!! Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am timing with opk. I see you had four! That's awesome. I have high fsh, and they say us girls don't respond too well to fertility meds, so I am over the moon I have more than one follie and am responding well!! FX for us both!!Click to expand...

Well, having more than one follie is a good indicator we responded  when will you be testing?


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Had my ultrasound today!! Doctor said my body is doing what we want it to do with Clomid. Good news!! Have two possibly three follie's growing. He didnt tell me sizes and the nurse disappeared after I got dressed so couldnt ask her. He said I'm not ready to O yet, but going back on Friday for another ultrasound to check on them unless I get a positive by then. Definitely will remember to ask about sizes then!!!
> 
> Lets go follie's keep growing!!
> 
> Are you going to be doing the trigger shot to!! It's awesome when you know there are more than one!!! Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am timing with opk. I see you had four! That's awesome. I have high fsh, and they say us girls don't respond too well to fertility meds, so I am over the moon I have more than one follie and am responding well!! FX for us both!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, having more than one follie is a good indicator we responded  when will you be testing?Click to expand...

Ive been testing opks since yesterday. Not sure if thats what you meant lol


----------



## wantjust1more

beneathmywing said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Had my ultrasound today!! Doctor said my body is doing what we want it to do with Clomid. Good news!! Have two possibly three follie's growing. He didnt tell me sizes and the nurse disappeared after I got dressed so couldnt ask her. He said I'm not ready to O yet, but going back on Friday for another ultrasound to check on them unless I get a positive by then. Definitely will remember to ask about sizes then!!!
> 
> Lets go follie's keep growing!!
> 
> Are you going to be doing the trigger shot to!! It's awesome when you know there are more than one!!! Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am timing with opk. I see you had four! That's awesome. I have high fsh, and they say us girls don't respond too well to fertility meds, so I am over the moon I have more than one follie and am responding well!! FX for us both!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, having more than one follie is a good indicator we responded  when will you be testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been testing opks since yesterday. Not sure if thats what you meant lolClick to expand...

No, but that tells me.. was seeing if we are close in cycle! I don't want to go crazy in the 2ww.. (ya right)


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Had my ultrasound today!! Doctor said my body is doing what we want it to do with Clomid. Good news!! Have two possibly three follie's growing. He didnt tell me sizes and the nurse disappeared after I got dressed so couldnt ask her. He said I'm not ready to O yet, but going back on Friday for another ultrasound to check on them unless I get a positive by then. Definitely will remember to ask about sizes then!!!
> 
> Lets go follie's keep growing!!
> 
> Are you going to be doing the trigger shot to!! It's awesome when you know there are more than one!!! Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am timing with opk. I see you had four! That's awesome. I have high fsh, and they say us girls don't respond too well to fertility meds, so I am over the moon I have more than one follie and am responding well!! FX for us both!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, having more than one follie is a good indicator we responded  when will you be testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been testing opks since yesterday. Not sure if thats what you meant lolClick to expand...
> 
> No, but that tells me.. was seeing if we are close in cycle! I don't want to go crazy in the 2ww.. (ya right)Click to expand...

Nope havent had the iui yet! Yeah its impossible to not go crazy!!


----------



## wantjust1more

Yes, well fx'd and toes, this is our month ladies!!! We got this!! 

I feel myself very agitated... Hopefully this passes tomorrow.


----------



## beaglemom

My trigger seems to be out of my system. Got a neg test this morning.


----------



## wildchic

beaglemom said:


> My trigger seems to be out of my system. Got a neg test this morning.

When did you trigger again? I triggered last Friday, a week ago tomorrow. I tested this morning at 6 days past trigger and there was still a faint line. I'm thinking mine will be negative by Saturday/Sunday. Are you having any symptoms? I've been cramping today and it feels just like af:(


----------



## beaglemom

wildchic said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> My trigger seems to be out of my system. Got a neg test this morning.
> 
> When did you trigger again? I triggered last Friday, a week ago tomorrow. I tested this morning at 6 days past trigger and there was still a faint line. I'm thinking mine will be negative by Saturday/Sunday. Are you having any symptoms? I've been cramping today and it feels just like af:(Click to expand...

I triggered Fri as well with IUI on Sunday. I was surprised to see the neg today...but it was very clear...no faint line & it was fmu. I am not having symptoms. I do have random cramps here & there...very faint. I did practically pass out last night tired...but I had a long day.


----------



## wildchic

beaglemom said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> My trigger seems to be out of my system. Got a neg test this morning.
> 
> When did you trigger again? I triggered last Friday, a week ago tomorrow. I tested this morning at 6 days past trigger and there was still a faint line. I'm thinking mine will be negative by Saturday/Sunday. Are you having any symptoms? I've been cramping today and it feels just like af:(Click to expand...
> 
> I triggered Fri as well with IUI on Sunday. I was surprised to see the neg today...but it was very clear...no faint line & it was fmu. I am not having symptoms. I do have random cramps here & there...very faint. I did practically pass out last night tired...but I had a long day.Click to expand...

So anything that looks like a line from here onwards is a bfp!!! Fx for you! When will you test again?


----------



## beaglemom

wildchic said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> My trigger seems to be out of my system. Got a neg test this morning.
> 
> When did you trigger again? I triggered last Friday, a week ago tomorrow. I tested this morning at 6 days past trigger and there was still a faint line. I'm thinking mine will be negative by Saturday/Sunday. Are you having any symptoms? I've been cramping today and it feels just like af:(Click to expand...
> 
> I triggered Fri as well with IUI on Sunday. I was surprised to see the neg today...but it was very clear...no faint line & it was fmu. I am not having symptoms. I do have random cramps here & there...very faint. I did practically pass out last night tired...but I had a long day.Click to expand...
> 
> So anything that looks like a line from here onwards is a bfp!!! Fx for you! When will you test again?Click to expand...

I am not really sure. I really didn't expect the line to be gone by now. I may just test every other day or every few days. It is still really early. I have a ton of those cheap wondfo tests, so it's not like I am really wasting anything.


----------



## wantjust1more

How my gosh beaglemom-I'm excited for you!!! i couldn't hold back I'd be testing everyday.. 

My doctor told me to wait 10 days then test.. Next Wednesday I'll be poas!!! :) 

Keep testing!! 
How many dpiui are you?


----------



## beaglemom

wantjust1more said:


> How my gosh beaglemom-I'm excited for you!!! i couldn't hold back I'd be testing everyday..
> 
> My doctor told me to wait 10 days then test.. Next Wednesday I'll be poas!!! :)
> 
> Keep testing!!
> How many dpiui are you?

Only 4 days...I have a long time to go...feels like forever.


----------



## wantjust1more

beaglemom said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> How my gosh beaglemom-I'm excited for you!!! i couldn't hold back I'd be testing everyday..
> 
> My doctor told me to wait 10 days then test.. Next Wednesday I'll be poas!!! :)
> 
> Keep testing!!
> How many dpiui are you?
> 
> Only 4 days...I have a long time to go...feels like forever.Click to expand...

 Right! I'm 4dpiui to!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Still no positive on my opk today. Dont expect to ovulate this early being as im only 12dpo so i'll be going in for another ultrasound tomorrow!! Hoping ill get a positive this weekend though!


----------



## wantjust1more

beneathmywing said:


> Still no positive on my opk today. Dont expect to ovulate this early being as im only 12dpo so i'll be going in for another ultrasound tomorrow!! Hoping ill get a positive this weekend though!

Refresh my memory, did you take clomid this cycle? And how many mg?


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Still no positive on my opk today. Dont expect to ovulate this early being as im only 12dpo so i'll be going in for another ultrasound tomorrow!! Hoping ill get a positive this weekend though!
> 
> Refresh my memory, did you take clomid this cycle? And how many mg?Click to expand...

Yes, I did. 50mg cd4-8.


----------



## wantjust1more

beneathmywing said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Still no positive on my opk today. Dont expect to ovulate this early being as im only 12dpo so i'll be going in for another ultrasound tomorrow!! Hoping ill get a positive this weekend though!
> 
> Refresh my memory, did you take clomid this cycle? And how many mg?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I did. 50mg cd4-8.Click to expand...

hmm, and nothing yet? grrrrr... I wonder why doctors have us take clomid different cd's.. 2-6, 3-7, 4-8, 5-9... confuses me lol


----------



## beaglemom

wantjust1more said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Still no positive on my opk today. Dont expect to ovulate this early being as im only 12dpo so i'll be going in for another ultrasound tomorrow!! Hoping ill get a positive this weekend though!
> 
> Refresh my memory, did you take clomid this cycle? And how many mg?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I did. 50mg cd4-8.Click to expand...
> 
> hmm, and nothing yet? grrrrr... I wonder why doctors have us take clomid different cd's.. 2-6, 3-7, 4-8, 5-9... confuses me lolClick to expand...

I was on clomid cd 5-9. I think the earlier date is to help force ovulation...the later date is to boost the eggs. But not sure because now on femara I took it 3-7. I think the earlier date has more possiblility of releasing more than one egg.

As far as odds & evens...I think that is just a preference...so I usually look at 2-6 & 3-7 as the same thing & 4-8 & 5-9 the same thing.


----------



## beaglemom

beneathmywing said:


> Still no positive on my opk today. Dont expect to ovulate this early being as im only 12dpo so i'll be going in for another ultrasound tomorrow!! Hoping ill get a positive this weekend though!

I think you are still early. When I was on clomid, I didn't ovulate until CD 17 or so. It sucks that clomid can make a longer cycle when all you want is to ovulate & take a test! Also I am not sure how your cycles were...but it made my regular 28 - 29 days turn in to 32 days minimum.


----------



## beneathmywing

beaglemom said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Still no positive on my opk today. Dont expect to ovulate this early being as im only 12dpo so i'll be going in for another ultrasound tomorrow!! Hoping ill get a positive this weekend though!
> 
> Refresh my memory, did you take clomid this cycle? And how many mg?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I did. 50mg cd4-8.Click to expand...
> 
> hmm, and nothing yet? grrrrr... I wonder why doctors have us take clomid different cd's.. 2-6, 3-7, 4-8, 5-9... confuses me lolClick to expand...
> 
> I was on clomid cd 5-9. I think the earlier date is to help force ovulation...the later date is to boost the eggs. But not sure because now on femara I took it 3-7. I think the earlier date has more possiblility of releasing more than one egg.
> 
> As far as odds & evens...I think that is just a preference...so I usually look at 2-6 & 3-7 as the same thing & 4-8 & 5-9 the same thing.Click to expand...

Yep, I heard the same about taking it on different days. In my case, I need better egg quality with my fsh being high and the eggs I do have may not be of great quality. My doctor told me Im still at risk of twins/triplets though, even though I took it cd4-8.


----------



## beneathmywing

beaglemom said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Still no positive on my opk today. Dont expect to ovulate this early being as im only 12dpo so i'll be going in for another ultrasound tomorrow!! Hoping ill get a positive this weekend though!
> 
> I think you are still early. When I was on clomid, I didn't ovulate until CD 17 or so. It sucks that clomid can make a longer cycle when all you want is to ovulate & take a test! Also I am not sure how your cycles were...but it made my regular 28 - 29 days turn in to 32 days minimum.Click to expand...

Ive read you usually ovulate a week after your last pill, so that would bring me to cd 15-16 so you are probably right. I usually ovulate anywhere from cd13-15 so 27-29 day cycle. This cycle will probably be longer, as you say. I just want to O already! Lol


----------



## wantjust1more

I guess everyone is different.. On cd 12/13, i was ready, triggered, and still bd'ing just to make sure.. 

I get all scared like i do something wrong every month..


----------



## fluterby429

Well here's the update. I have follicles (CD 11)
on the right measuring 24.3, 22.96, 16.30 and on the left 24.13 and 20.8. That is a grand total of 5. The 16 will more than likely hit 18mm by Saturday making it maitre as well. I figured they'd cancel the IUI but he said go ahead. I'm a bit nervous. I am also worried maybe the 24's are too big again. I took femera + gonal f


----------



## wantjust1more

Praying you get pregnant, either way iui seems to help with passing through the cervix and straight to the point.. Fx'd for you!! Hopefully with all good sizes it will get you all your baby!!


----------



## Miraclemaking

Hi ladies, we'll I'm going in tomm for iui. They said they aim for 24 hours after trigger but the iui is gonna be 22 post trigger. The left tube has (2) 17 (1) 19 and a 14 mm as of today. The right has 4 follicles but no tube. How many hours after trigger was your iui?


----------



## beaglemom

Miraclemaking said:


> Hi ladies, we'll I'm going in tomm for iui. They said they aim for 24 hours after trigger but the iui is gonna be 22 post trigger. The left tube has (2) 17 (1) 19 and a 14 mm as of today. The right has 4 follicles but no tube. How many hours after trigger was your iui?

my office does 36 hrs but I have heard of places doing 24 hrs


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Well here's the update. I have follicles (CD 11)
> on the right measuring 24.3, 22.96, 16.30 and on the left 24.13 and 20.8. That is a grand total of 5. The 16 will more than likely hit 18mm by Saturday making it maitre as well. I figured they'd cancel the IUI but he said go ahead. I'm a bit nervous. I am also worried maybe the 24's are too big again. I took femera + gonal f

Fx for you!!! Hope it goes well and at least one sticks!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Miraclemaking said:


> Hi ladies, we'll I'm going in tomm for iui. They said they aim for 24 hours after trigger but the iui is gonna be 22 post trigger. The left tube has (2) 17 (1) 19 and a 14 mm as of today. The right has 4 follicles but no tube. How many hours after trigger was your iui?

Good luck tomorrow!!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## Miraclemaking

beneathmywing said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, we'll I'm going in tomm for iui. They said they aim for 24 hours after trigger but the iui is gonna be 22 post trigger. The left tube has (2) 17 (1) 19 and a 14 mm as of today. The right has 4 follicles but no tube. How many hours after trigger was your iui?
> 
> Good luck tomorrow!!! Keep us updated!!Click to expand...

Will do..ty


----------



## wantjust1more

Miraclemaking said:


> Hi ladies, we'll I'm going in tomm for iui. They said they aim for 24 hours after trigger but the iui is gonna be 22 post trigger. The left tube has (2) 17 (1) 19 and a 14 mm as of today. The right has 4 follicles but no tube. How many hours after trigger was your iui?

Hey miracle, I'm opposite, 4 follicles on my right (the good side) left side I didn't even ask them to look.. No tube on my left... I triggered and had my iui the same day..


----------



## wantjust1more

beaglemom said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, we'll I'm going in tomm for iui. They said they aim for 24 hours after trigger but the iui is gonna be 22 post trigger. The left tube has (2) 17 (1) 19 and a 14 mm as of today. The right has 4 follicles but no tube. How many hours after trigger was your iui?
> 
> my office does 36 hrs but I have heard of places doing 24 hrsClick to expand...

We did same day iui... Because they said I was ready and triggered.. 

Guess we are all on this waiting game!!!


----------



## Miraclemaking

wantjust1more said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, we'll I'm going in tomm for iui. They said they aim for 24 hours after trigger but the iui is gonna be 22 post trigger. The left tube has (2) 17 (1) 19 and a 14 mm as of today. The right has 4 follicles but no tube. How many hours after trigger was your iui?
> 
> Hey miracle, I'm opposite, 4 follicles on my right (the good side) left side I didn't even ask them to look.. No tube on my left... I triggered and had my iui the same day..Click to expand...

Hi wantjust1more
I saw that sorry bout the etopic.. We also had one last oct. :( this is our first month in medicated iui 
Fx to u


----------



## wantjust1more

Miraclemaking said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, we'll I'm going in tomm for iui. They said they aim for 24 hours after trigger but the iui is gonna be 22 post trigger. The left tube has (2) 17 (1) 19 and a 14 mm as of today. The right has 4 follicles but no tube. How many hours after trigger was your iui?
> 
> Hey miracle, I'm opposite, 4 follicles on my right (the good side) left side I didn't even ask them to look.. No tube on my left... I triggered and had my iui the same day..Click to expand...
> 
> Hi wantjust1more
> I saw that sorry bout the etopic.. We also had one last oct. :( this is our first month in medicated iui
> Fx to uClick to expand...



This is our first with trigger and being monitored.. Checking follicles etc.. Making sure I have some on the good side .. I had 4 on the right and one on left.. Just praying the trigger helped out with my right side :)


----------



## wildchic

Hi ladies:) hope everyone is doing ok! I am, it weekend! Yay! Anyway, I had af cramps yesterday,6dpo/6dp trigger. I really thought the witch was on her way, but nothing! It would have been way too early anyway! I'm feeling a lot better today though, mild twinges, that's it. My tests are getting lighter, so the trigger is on its way out.Woohoo! Have a great weekend ladies:)


----------



## wantjust1more

wildchic said:


> Hi ladies:) hope everyone is doing ok! I am, it weekend! Yay! Anyway, I had af cramps yesterday,6dpo/6dp trigger. I really thought the witch was on her way, but nothing! It would have been way too early anyway! I'm feeling a lot better today though, mild twinges, that's it. My tests are getting lighter, so the trigger is on its way out.Woohoo! Have a great weekend ladies:)

I wonder what it is because I had the same thing!!!! but i'm only 5dpt5dpiui


----------



## claudiamarie3

ugh so i hate how i get no emails about this post lol i miss u girls and this week has been bleh. no smiley yet im cd 14 so maybe i O later than i thought idk but my fertility nurse has me going in tomorrow for blood work and ultrasound which im actually excited about and hoping that i surge or they see something and i get scheduled for my IUI soon.

good luck to all you ladies who are in your tww


----------



## fluterby429

I'm hoping by next week we start seeing a string of bfp's!!!


----------



## wantjust1more

fluterby429 said:


> I'm hoping by next week we start seeing a string of bfp's!!!

I hope so too!! :happydance:


----------



## beneathmywing

I hope we all get bfp's!!!

Had another ultrasound today. Follies are still growing, biggest one measuring 18. Scheduled another ultrasound for Monday if I dont get a positive opk by then, but the doctor thinks I will! Fx he is right!!!


----------



## wantjust1more

beneathmywing said:


> I hope we all get bfp's!!!
> 
> Had another ultrasound today. Follies are still growing, biggest one measuring 18. Scheduled another ultrasound for Monday if I dont get a positive opk by then, but the doctor thinks I will! Fx he is right!!!

:happydance: yay!!! thats awesome!! i would bd just in case!!


----------



## claudiamarie3

beneathmywing said:


> I hope we all get bfp's!!!
> 
> Had another ultrasound today. Follies are still growing, biggest one measuring 18. Scheduled another ultrasound for Monday if I dont get a positive opk by then, but the doctor thinks I will! Fx he is right!!!

thats awesome!!!:happydance:


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> I hope we all get bfp's!!!
> 
> Had another ultrasound today. Follies are still growing, biggest one measuring 18. Scheduled another ultrasound for Monday if I dont get a positive opk by then, but the doctor thinks I will! Fx he is right!!!
> 
> :happydance: yay!!! thats awesome!! i would bd just in case!!Click to expand...

Im on it!!! Lol


----------



## wildchic

wantjust1more said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies:) hope everyone is doing ok! I am, it weekend! Yay! Anyway, I had af cramps yesterday,6dpo/6dp trigger. I really thought the witch was on her way, but nothing! It would have been way too early anyway! I'm feeling a lot better today though, mild twinges, that's it. My tests are getting lighter, so the trigger is on its way out.Woohoo! Have a great weekend ladies:)
> 
> I wonder what it is because I had the same thing!!!! but i'm only 5dpt5dpiuiClick to expand...

Fx it means something good for both of us!


----------



## beneathmywing

claudiamarie3 said:


> ugh so i hate how i get no emails about this post lol i miss u girls and this week has been bleh. no smiley yet im cd 14 so maybe i O later than i thought idk but my fertility nurse has me going in tomorrow for blood work and ultrasound which im actually excited about and hoping that i surge or they see something and i get scheduled for my IUI soon.
> 
> good luck to all you ladies who are in your tww

Good luck tomorrow!!!! Hope your iui will be soon.. fx!


----------



## claudiamarie3

beneathmywing said:


> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> ugh so i hate how i get no emails about this post lol i miss u girls and this week has been bleh. no smiley yet im cd 14 so maybe i O later than i thought idk but my fertility nurse has me going in tomorrow for blood work and ultrasound which im actually excited about and hoping that i surge or they see something and i get scheduled for my IUI soon.
> 
> good luck to all you ladies who are in your tww
> 
> Good luck tomorrow!!!! Hope your iui will be soon.. fx!Click to expand...

thank you! im just ready to find something out.


----------



## wildchic

claudiamarie3 said:


> ugh so i hate how i get no emails about this post lol i miss u girls and this week has been bleh. no smiley yet im cd 14 so maybe i O later than i thought idk but my fertility nurse has me going in tomorrow for blood work and ultrasound which im actually excited about and hoping that i surge or they see something and i get scheduled for my IUI soon.
> 
> good luck to all you ladies who are in your tww

I agree with this week being bleh! Remind me again, are you on any meds? I hope that scan shows good follies and you get your surge!!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## wildchic

fluterby429 said:


> I'm hoping by next week we start seeing a string of bfp's!!!

Me toooooooo!!!


----------



## claudiamarie3

wildchic said:


> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> ugh so i hate how i get no emails about this post lol i miss u girls and this week has been bleh. no smiley yet im cd 14 so maybe i O later than i thought idk but my fertility nurse has me going in tomorrow for blood work and ultrasound which im actually excited about and hoping that i surge or they see something and i get scheduled for my IUI soon.
> 
> good luck to all you ladies who are in your tww
> 
> I agree with this week being bleh! Remind me again, are you on any meds? I hope that scan shows good follies and you get your surge!!! Let us know how it goes!Click to expand...

no totally unmedicated natural cycle iui. ive never tracked my Os just my cycles and ive only recently like in the passed yr have noticed the EWCM which i thought was disgusting btw lol now im begging for it ahahhaha

my wife just called me telling me shes abt to O which means i should be next because we cycled 3 days apart. shes so sweet shes realyl trying to be supportive. 

i will definitely keep u all updated. whos testing this weekend?


----------



## wildchic

beneathmywing said:


> I hope we all get bfp's!!!
> 
> Had another ultrasound today. Follies are still growing, biggest one measuring 18. Scheduled another ultrasound for Monday if I dont get a positive opk by then, but the doctor thinks I will! Fx he is right!!!

Great follie size! Fx for a + opk!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> I hope we all get bfp's!!!
> 
> Had another ultrasound today. Follies are still growing, biggest one measuring 18. Scheduled another ultrasound for Monday if I dont get a positive opk by then, but the doctor thinks I will! Fx he is right!!!
> 
> Great follie size! Fx for a + opk!!!Click to expand...

Thank you. Yes, I'm ready to get the iui done!!! Lol


----------



## wildchic

claudiamarie3 said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> ugh so i hate how i get no emails about this post lol i miss u girls and this week has been bleh. no smiley yet im cd 14 so maybe i O later than i thought idk but my fertility nurse has me going in tomorrow for blood work and ultrasound which im actually excited about and hoping that i surge or they see something and i get scheduled for my IUI soon.
> 
> good luck to all you ladies who are in your tww
> 
> I agree with this week being bleh! Remind me again, are you on any meds? I hope that scan shows good follies and you get your surge!!! Let us know how it goes!Click to expand...
> 
> no totally unmedicated natural cycle iui. ive never tracked my Os just my cycles and ive only recently like in the passed yr have noticed the EWCM which i thought was disgusting btw lol now im begging for it ahahhaha
> 
> my wife just called me telling me shes abt to O which means i should be next because we cycled 3 days apart. shes so sweet shes realyl trying to be supportive.
> 
> i will definitely keep u all updated. whos testing this weekend?Click to expand...

Its great that your wife is trying to be supportive, we all need that someone to talk to! Wow, unmedicated? My fs put me immediately on a 7.5mg dose of femara! I actually prefer the meds, makes my cycles more regular and predictable! I'll be testing everyday until my beta( which is only the 17th, argh!) Just to make sure the trigger is completely out.


----------



## beaglemom

Been really tired the last couple of days...one day I went home after a long meeting & fell asleep on the couch after dinner. When I got in bed I felt wide awake, but passed out again.

So this morning I woke up at 3 am...never could go back to sleep. Now today at lunch around 12 I could have just taken a nap. I was running home at lunch, so I couldn't...now I am back at work & can barely keep my eyes open. Very unlike me...even on little sleep, I never feel like this in the middle of the day.

I know it is early to symptom spot...


----------



## claudiamarie3

wildchic said:


> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> ugh so i hate how i get no emails about this post lol i miss u girls and this week has been bleh. no smiley yet im cd 14 so maybe i O later than i thought idk but my fertility nurse has me going in tomorrow for blood work and ultrasound which im actually excited about and hoping that i surge or they see something and i get scheduled for my IUI soon.
> 
> good luck to all you ladies who are in your tww
> 
> I agree with this week being bleh! Remind me again, are you on any meds? I hope that scan shows good follies and you get your surge!!! Let us know how it goes!Click to expand...
> 
> no totally unmedicated natural cycle iui. ive never tracked my Os just my cycles and ive only recently like in the passed yr have noticed the EWCM which i thought was disgusting btw lol now im begging for it ahahhaha
> 
> my wife just called me telling me shes abt to O which means i should be next because we cycled 3 days apart. shes so sweet shes realyl trying to be supportive.
> 
> i will definitely keep u all updated. whos testing this weekend?Click to expand...
> 
> Its great that your wife is trying to be supportive, we all need that someone to talk to! Wow, unmedicated? My fs put me immediately on a 7.5mg dose of femara! I actually prefer the meds, makes my cycles more regular and predictable! I'll be testing everyday until my beta( which is only the 17th, argh!) Just to make sure the trigger is completely out.Click to expand...

i know i thought it was kind of odd that she didnt want me to use meds, she just kept saying im young healthy and have carried before so i shouldnt have a problem. well see i guess


----------



## wildchic

Beaglemom- from what I've read online is that implantation can happen anywhere from 5-12dpo and then hcg will be released into your system and you can start experiencing symptoms. So who know? I just hate this waiting!


----------



## wildchic

claudiamarie3 said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> ugh so i hate how i get no emails about this post lol i miss u girls and this week has been bleh. no smiley yet im cd 14 so maybe i O later than i thought idk but my fertility nurse has me going in tomorrow for blood work and ultrasound which im actually excited about and hoping that i surge or they see something and i get scheduled for my IUI soon.
> 
> good luck to all you ladies who are in your tww
> 
> I agree with this week being bleh! Remind me again, are you on any meds? I hope that scan shows good follies and you get your surge!!! Let us know how it goes!Click to expand...
> 
> no totally unmedicated natural cycle iui. ive never tracked my Os just my cycles and ive only recently like in the passed yr have noticed the EWCM which i thought was disgusting btw lol now im begging for it ahahhaha
> 
> my wife just called me telling me shes abt to O which means i should be next because we cycled 3 days apart. shes so sweet shes realyl trying to be supportive.
> 
> i will definitely keep u all updated. whos testing this weekend?Click to expand...
> 
> Its great that your wife is trying to be supportive, we all need that someone to talk to! Wow, unmedicated? My fs put me immediately on a 7.5mg dose of femara! I actually prefer the meds, makes my cycles more regular and predictable! I'll be testing everyday until my beta( which is only the 17th, argh!) Just to make sure the trigger is completely out.Click to expand...
> 
> i know i thought it was kind of odd that she didnt want me to use meds, she just kept saying im young healthy and have carried before so i shouldnt have a problem. well see i guessClick to expand...

Sorry to seem nosy hun, but do you have a kid? If you do, did you take any meds to conceive then? Reason I ask is that I had my dd almost 7 years ago with no problems and no meds(well, it was actually a oops,lol) and I'm taking meds now.


----------



## claudiamarie3

wildchic said:


> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> ugh so i hate how i get no emails about this post lol i miss u girls and this week has been bleh. no smiley yet im cd 14 so maybe i O later than i thought idk but my fertility nurse has me going in tomorrow for blood work and ultrasound which im actually excited about and hoping that i surge or they see something and i get scheduled for my IUI soon.
> 
> good luck to all you ladies who are in your tww
> 
> I agree with this week being bleh! Remind me again, are you on any meds? I hope that scan shows good follies and you get your surge!!! Let us know how it goes!Click to expand...
> 
> no totally unmedicated natural cycle iui. ive never tracked my Os just my cycles and ive only recently like in the passed yr have noticed the EWCM which i thought was disgusting btw lol now im begging for it ahahhaha
> 
> my wife just called me telling me shes abt to O which means i should be next because we cycled 3 days apart. shes so sweet shes realyl trying to be supportive.
> 
> i will definitely keep u all updated. whos testing this weekend?Click to expand...
> 
> Its great that your wife is trying to be supportive, we all need that someone to talk to! Wow, unmedicated? My fs put me immediately on a 7.5mg dose of femara! I actually prefer the meds, makes my cycles more regular and predictable! I'll be testing everyday until my beta( which is only the 17th, argh!) Just to make sure the trigger is completely out.Click to expand...
> 
> i know i thought it was kind of odd that she didnt want me to use meds, she just kept saying im young healthy and have carried before so i shouldnt have a problem. well see i guessClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry to seem nosy hun, but do you have a kid? If you do, did you take any meds to conceive then? Reason I ask is that I had my dd almost 7 years ago with no problems and no meds(well, it was actually a oops,lol) and I'm taking meds now.Click to expand...

Lol it's ok :) actually I have 3 from a previous marriage. Dd 10 dd 9 and ds 7.


----------



## wildchic

claudiamarie3 said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> ugh so i hate how i get no emails about this post lol i miss u girls and this week has been bleh. no smiley yet im cd 14 so maybe i O later than i thought idk but my fertility nurse has me going in tomorrow for blood work and ultrasound which im actually excited about and hoping that i surge or they see something and i get scheduled for my IUI soon.
> 
> good luck to all you ladies who are in your tww
> 
> I agree with this week being bleh! Remind me again, are you on any meds? I hope that scan shows good follies and you get your surge!!! Let us know how it goes!Click to expand...
> 
> no totally unmedicated natural cycle iui. ive never tracked my Os just my cycles and ive only recently like in the passed yr have noticed the EWCM which i thought was disgusting btw lol now im begging for it ahahhaha
> 
> my wife just called me telling me shes abt to O which means i should be next because we cycled 3 days apart. shes so sweet shes realyl trying to be supportive.
> 
> i will definitely keep u all updated. whos testing this weekend?Click to expand...
> 
> Its great that your wife is trying to be supportive, we all need that someone to talk to! Wow, unmedicated? My fs put me immediately on a 7.5mg dose of femara! I actually prefer the meds, makes my cycles more regular and predictable! I'll be testing everyday until my beta( which is only the 17th, argh!) Just to make sure the trigger is completely out.Click to expand...
> 
> i know i thought it was kind of odd that she didnt want me to use meds, she just kept saying im young healthy and have carried before so i shouldnt have a problem. well see i guessClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry to seem nosy hun, but do you have a kid? If you do, did you take any meds to conceive then? Reason I ask is that I had my dd almost 7 years ago with no problems and no meds(well, it was actually a oops,lol) and I'm taking meds now.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol it's ok :) actually I have 3 from a previous marriage. Dd 10 dd 9 and ds 7.Click to expand...

Oh nice! So its just a waiting game now! Hope this cycle works out for you & you won't need to do a medicated cycle! Fx you get the go ahead after your scan & b/w. Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Miraclemaking

Hi ladies...had my iui today at 23 hours post trigger. Think it went really well. Nurse said it was so simple my body just accepted no leakage. Husband had 58 m sperm and said it was good ones. I didn't ovulated as of this morning cause temp is still down ...was gonna bd tonight but husband tends to have low sperm count. So prob do it tomm morning. I feel good about this process. Hopefully it works. We have no kids and feels like it's never gonna happen. I told the nurse aim for the left tube since I lost the right. :)


----------



## fluterby429

Good luck Miracle!! I have my IUI in the morning at 36 hrs post trigger


----------



## Miraclemaking

fluterby429 said:


> Good luck Miracle!! I have my IUI in the morning at 36 hrs post trigger

Thanks was it today?


----------



## claudiamarie3

Good luck miracle and fluterby&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## wantjust1more

Good luck ladies!!! Fx'd


----------



## wildchic

Fluterby- good luck hun, let us know how iui went! Miracle- 58 mill, great numbers! Fx they catch that egg! AFM- I tested again today at 8dptrigger and the line is still there, very very faint though. I hope it doesn't go away and just gets darker (a girls gotta hope!)


----------



## beneathmywing

Yesss ewcm!! Usually get this for two days before my positive opk! Yayy!!! Lol


----------



## wantjust1more

beneathmywing said:


> Yesss ewcm!! Usually get this for two days before my positive opk! Yayy!!! Lol

 Yay!!!! Can't wait to hear that you got your positive opk!!!


----------



## Miraclemaking

Hi I was wondering if those that took injectable med had really bad pain around the ovaries .. I'm experiencing this. It just like he'll on he right side the side I have no tube .


----------



## beaglemom

wildchic said:


> Beaglemom- from what I've read online is that implantation can happen anywhere from 5-12dpo and then hcg will be released into your system and you can start experiencing symptoms. So who know? I just hate this waiting!

I just read taking progesterone can make you tired. Must be what's causing it.


----------



## beaglemom

Miraclemaking said:


> Hi I was wondering if those that took injectable med had really bad pain around the ovaries .. I'm experiencing this. It just like he'll on he right side the side I have no tube .

I was sore near my injection spot. But I wouldn't say ovary pain. I don't think I even felt O.


----------



## beneathmywing

Looks like I may be shooting for iui on Monday!! Opk is a lot darker today than when I first started testing and looks like it's almost positive so it probably will be tomorrow. Yay!!


----------



## claudiamarie3

So US showed 16 follies in r ovary and 15 in l. There's one in the left ovary measuring 14 sooo I'm gonna keep peeing on my sticks and hope for the best


----------



## claudiamarie3

beneathmywing said:


> Looks like I may be shooting for iui on Monday!! Opk is a lot darker today than when I first started testing and looks like it's almost positive so it probably will be tomorrow. Yay!!

Oh how exciting!!


----------



## wildchic

Claudia- that's a lot of follies! Is your biggest 14mm? Did they say what's the size of the other follies? I usually have 2 dominant follies close to ovulation. Will they continue with iui with so many follies?


----------



## fluterby429

Over 20 million swimmers (that's the only amount they check for) and over 70% motility. IUI went in well. FX'd for A BABY!


----------



## wildchic

beneathmywing said:


> Yesss ewcm!! Usually get this for two days before my positive opk! Yayy!!! Lol

Yay for the ewcm! And I hope that opk gets nice and dark!


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Over 20 million swimmers (that's the only amount they check for) and over 70% motility. IUI went in well. FX'd for A BABY!

Fx!!!!


----------



## claudiamarie3

wildchic said:


> Claudia- that's a lot of follies! Is your biggest 14mm? Did they say what's the size of the other follies? I usually have 2 dominant follies close to ovulation. Will they continue with iui with so many follies?

It looked like that was my only one and when they called with my results she said just that one and my estrogen is high but no LH surge. So repeat sono and blood work Monday morning and keep using opk til then.


----------



## wildchic

fluterby429 said:


> Over 20 million swimmers (that's the only amount they check for) and over 70% motility. IUI went in well. FX'd for A BABY!

Fx for you hun! Now your tww begins! Good luck and :dust:


----------



## wildchic

I had my cd21 bloods today and I have ovulated:) So beta next Saturday!


----------



## claudiamarie3

wildchic said:


> I had my cd21 bloods today and I have ovulated:) So neta next Saturday!

Yay fx for you&#128522;


----------



## fluterby429

Yay Wildchic


----------



## wantjust1more

fluterby429 said:


> Over 20 million swimmers (that's the only amount they check for) and over 70% motility. IUI went in well. FX'd for A BABY!

 Whoop whoop!! Let the 2ww began!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Positive opk today!!! Tomorrow is go time wooo


----------



## claudiamarie3

beneathmywing said:


> Positive opk today!!! Tomorrow is go time wooo

Great news! So happy for you &#128522;


----------



## wildchic

beneathmywing said:


> Positive opk today!!! Tomorrow is go time wooo

Yay! Great stuff! Fx tomorrow goes smoothly!


----------



## Miraclemaking

beneathmywing said:


> Positive opk today!!! Tomorrow is go time wooo

Awesome !


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks ladies!! I'm glad it's almost here.


----------



## wantjust1more

beneathmywing said:


> Positive opk today!!! Tomorrow is go time wooo

Yay so excited for you!!! Fx'd!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Positive opk today!!! Tomorrow is go time wooo
> 
> Yay so excited for you!!! Fx'd!!!Click to expand...


Thank youu =)


----------



## wantjust1more

How is everyone doing today? 

I'm 7dpt7dpiui and i've been cramping so much, felt like af cramps. i think yesterday was the worst. I couldn't sleep and just felt like crap. I'm losing hope for this cycle. :( 

My face is breaking out, af like cramps, cranky and just blah. Mostly irritated. I just don't know why I feel like this.


----------



## wildchic

Wantjust1more- sorry you feeling so crappy. Could be a good thing, but could also just be normal. I hope its positive for you! I'm 9dpo/9dptrigger and 8dpiui. I can officially say that the trigger is out of my system:) but I've been a crazy lady trying to analyze tests! I've probably tested 3 times today! Dh says he sees nothing on the tests, but I have line eye! Crazy I tell you! I'm actually looking forward to af, I can't take how obsessed I've become! No tests for me next cycle!!!


----------



## wantjust1more

wildchic said:


> Wantjust1more- sorry you feeling so crappy. Could be a good thing, but could also just be normal. I hope its positive for you! I'm 9dpo/9dptrigger and 8dpiui. I can officially say that the trigger is out of my system:) but I've been a crazy lady trying to analyze tests! I've probably tested 3 times today! Dh says he sees nothing on the tests, but I have line eye! Crazy I tell you! I'm actually looking forward to af, I can't take how obsessed I've become! No tests for me next cycle!!!

you're still early so don't count yourself out. I can't test until Wed so that would make it 10dpt10dpiui. Test again in a day or two. Implantation might of not had happened yet. I looked on a implantation calender and they say 9dpo is really common to have implantation. So you never know!!


----------



## wildchic

wantjust1more said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Wantjust1more- sorry you feeling so crappy. Could be a good thing, but could also just be normal. I hope its positive for you! I'm 9dpo/9dptrigger and 8dpiui. I can officially say that the trigger is out of my system:) but I've been a crazy lady trying to analyze tests! I've probably tested 3 times today! Dh says he sees nothing on the tests, but I have line eye! Crazy I tell you! I'm actually looking forward to af, I can't take how obsessed I've become! No tests for me next cycle!!!
> 
> you're still early so don't count yourself out. I can't test until Wed so that would make it 10dpt10dpiui. Test again in a day or two. Implantation might of not had happened yet. I looked on a implantation calender and they say 9dpo is really common to have implantation. So you never know!!Click to expand...

Thanx, but I'm not very hopeful for this cycle! Me and dh were very happy in the beginning, but I'm not convinced anymore! Af should arrive by friday/saturday, so its still a wait for me! Good luck with testing on Wednesday! Hope you get a :bfp:


----------



## wantjust1more

wildchic said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Wantjust1more- sorry you feeling so crappy. Could be a good thing, but could also just be normal. I hope its positive for you! I'm 9dpo/9dptrigger and 8dpiui. I can officially say that the trigger is out of my system:) but I've been a crazy lady trying to analyze tests! I've probably tested 3 times today! Dh says he sees nothing on the tests, but I have line eye! Crazy I tell you! I'm actually looking forward to af, I can't take how obsessed I've become! No tests for me next cycle!!!
> 
> you're still early so don't count yourself out. I can't test until Wed so that would make it 10dpt10dpiui. Test again in a day or two. Implantation might of not had happened yet. I looked on a implantation calender and they say 9dpo is really common to have implantation. So you never know!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx, but I'm not very hopeful for this cycle! Me and dh were very happy in the beginning, but I'm not convinced anymore! Af should arrive by friday/saturday, so its still a wait for me! Good luck with testing on Wednesday! Hope you get a :bfp:Click to expand...

we feel the same dh and I.. My af WILL NOT arrive on friday/saturday and neither will your's.. I demand we get our bfp's lol.. :hugs: I'm trying so hard to stay positive throughout this whole process! any symptoms? :coffee:


----------



## claudiamarie3

U have another sono and more blood work tomorrow. Hang in there ladies may is our month


----------



## wildchic

wantjust1more said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Wantjust1more- sorry you feeling so crappy. Could be a good thing, but could also just be normal. I hope its positive for you! I'm 9dpo/9dptrigger and 8dpiui. I can officially say that the trigger is out of my system:) but I've been a crazy lady trying to analyze tests! I've probably tested 3 times today! Dh says he sees nothing on the tests, but I have line eye! Crazy I tell you! I'm actually looking forward to af, I can't take how obsessed I've become! No tests for me next cycle!!!
> 
> you're still early so don't count yourself out. I can't test until Wed so that would make it 10dpt10dpiui. Test again in a day or two. Implantation might of not had happened yet. I looked on a implantation calender and they say 9dpo is really common to have implantation. So you never know!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx, but I'm not very hopeful for this cycle! Me and dh were very happy in the beginning, but I'm not convinced anymore! Af should arrive by friday/saturday, so its still a wait for me! Good luck with testing on Wednesday! Hope you get a :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> we feel the same dh and I.. My af WILL NOT arrive on friday/saturday and neither will your's.. I demand we get our bfp's lol.. :hugs: I'm trying so hard to stay positive throughout this whole process! any symptoms? :coffee:Click to expand...

Nope, no symptoms! I do have the occasional twinge, but that's normal during the tww for me! Its difficult to stay positive when you've been trying so long and nothing seems to work! Every time I get put on new meds, I have so much hope that it will work, just for it to get thrown back in my face by af showing up! Ttc has consumed me and I hate it! I had a afternoon nap earlier and when I woke up, the first thing I did was reach for my thermometer, my dd yelled to her dad "yeah, moms awake"(my thermometer makes a beeping sound when turned on). She was in her room and could hear it. Ttc has taken over my life and I'd like it back please! My dh even warns me when he sees a pregnant woman approaching us in the shops. He knows how I envy them! Its really a sad road we're traveling on, maybe we'll make it to our destination someday! Sorry for rambling!


----------



## wildchic

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Claudiamarie! Hoping things work out! Did you get a + opk yet?


----------



## wantjust1more

wildchic said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Wantjust1more- sorry you feeling so crappy. Could be a good thing, but could also just be normal. I hope its positive for you! I'm 9dpo/9dptrigger and 8dpiui. I can officially say that the trigger is out of my system:) but I've been a crazy lady trying to analyze tests! I've probably tested 3 times today! Dh says he sees nothing on the tests, but I have line eye! Crazy I tell you! I'm actually looking forward to af, I can't take how obsessed I've become! No tests for me next cycle!!!
> 
> you're still early so don't count yourself out. I can't test until Wed so that would make it 10dpt10dpiui. Test again in a day or two. Implantation might of not had happened yet. I looked on a implantation calender and they say 9dpo is really common to have implantation. So you never know!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx, but I'm not very hopeful for this cycle! Me and dh were very happy in the beginning, but I'm not convinced anymore! Af should arrive by friday/saturday, so its still a wait for me! Good luck with testing on Wednesday! Hope you get a :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> we feel the same dh and I.. My af WILL NOT arrive on friday/saturday and neither will your's.. I demand we get our bfp's lol.. :hugs: I'm trying so hard to stay positive throughout this whole process! any symptoms? :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, no symptoms! I do have the occasional twinge, but that's normal during the tww for me! Its difficult to stay positive when you've been trying so long and nothing seems to work! Every time I get put on new meds, I have so much hope that it will work, just for it to get thrown back in my face by af showing up! Ttc has consumed me and I hate it! I had a afternoon nap earlier and when I woke up, the first thing I did was reach for my thermometer, my dd yelled to her dad "yeah, moms awake"(my thermometer makes a beeping sound when turned on). She was in her room and could hear it. Ttc has taken over my life and I'd like it back please! My dh even warns me when he sees a pregnant woman approaching us in the shops. He knows how I envy them! Its really a sad road we're traveling on, maybe we'll make it to our destination someday! Sorry for rambling!Click to expand...

You are exactly like me. We've been trying for 3 years, and even then with the m/c of our twins, i lost one, and then the other was stuck in my left tube. They had to remove my fallopian tube which decreases chances for getting preg. We've been through so much, i understand where you are coming from. Now my kids even ask me "mom, when are you going to bring our babies back"... i feel like it was my fault that i couldn't carry a healthy preg. ttc has consumed and made me a person i never knew i could be. I've barely been able to look at preg women with out a break down wondering why i had to lost my twins. The "why's" and "what ifs" have never left my mind. Now that we are at a RE i feel hopeful but still have my shield up. I know that i won't give up, however when people say "just let it happen" I DON"TKNOW HOW TO DO THAT-- I know by body to well and i know that when i have clear stretchy crap handing from my damn vagina i'm more than likely ovulating.. I just want to be "normal" again.... 

I know your frustration, and trying to keep you positive is doing the same for myself. Just know i know your feelings, and wish we could get preg like these ladies who abuse their kids can, BUT not cherish the fact and what they have.. there are women like us that WISH we were them and being able to conceive RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## wantjust1more

claudiamarie3 said:
 

> U have another sono and more blood work tomorrow. Hang in there ladies may is our month

GOOD LUCK~~~ did you get your + opk??:thumbup:


----------



## claudiamarie3

Wildchic and wantjust1more no +opk yet. It's starting to get to me but we'll see tomorrow


----------



## wantjust1more

claudiamarie3 said:


> Wildchic and wantjust1more no +opk yet. It's starting to get to me but we'll see tomorrow

Going you get one soon!! I'll be waiting for your update :) 


I'm still cramping really bad,.. Today is worse.. I'm laying down and feels like AF.. I'm only 7dpiui/trigger... Ugh makes me want to call the doctor, make sure nothing is wrong..


----------



## claudiamarie3

wantjust1more said:


> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> Wildchic and wantjust1more no +opk yet. It's starting to get to me but we'll see tomorrow
> 
> Going you get one soon!! I'll be waiting for your update :)
> 
> 
> I'm still cramping really bad,.. Today is worse.. I'm laying down and feels like AF.. I'm only 7dpiui/trigger... Ugh makes me want to call the doctor, make sure nothing is wrong..Click to expand...

Maybe call to set your mind at ease. Sounds like your in a bit of pain.


----------



## wantjust1more

Here is tonight's HPT-- there's something there but idk if it's the end of the trigger or something... of course i'm not supposed to test until wednesday, but couldn't hold it lol... I guess will see in the am if it's darker or lighter! :shrug::coffee:
 



Attached Files:







may 11th.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> Here is tonight's HPT-- there's something there but idk if it's the end of the trigger or something... of course i'm not supposed to test until wednesday, but couldn't hold it lol... I guess will see in the am if it's darker or lighter! :shrug::coffee:

Ohhhh!! Hope its a bfp!!!!


----------



## wildchic

Claudia- hope you get a + opk soon! Fx everything goes well at u/s! Wantjust1more- could those cramps be implantation??? I hope it is! AFM- I took a hpt and it was whiter than white:( Not even a faint. Feeling very down, but just have to deal with it!


----------



## fluterby429

Wanting1 umm I see a very light pink line. How many dpiui are you? My trigger wasn't out of my system until the morning of 10dpiui but I know others were earlier. FX'd for it to get darker each day then you'll know!!! How exciting!

I'll test out my trigger. Probably will check it starting 6dpiui

Wild hang in there. It's not over yet.


----------



## wildchic

wantjust1more said:


> Here is tonight's HPT-- there's something there but idk if it's the end of the trigger or something... of course i'm not supposed to test until wednesday, but couldn't hold it lol... I guess will see in the am if it's darker or lighter! :shrug::coffee:

I definitely see a 2nd line, but it could be the trigger. I could still see a very faint line yesterday at 9dpo/9dpt and today, there was nothing! I hope its not the case with you and that it is the start of your bfp! I'll be kmfx!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Dropped of dh's sample for wash!! Now we wait. Eeeek.


----------



## wantjust1more

wildchic-could be implantation. I've never had af like cramps before af... freaks me out. today i'm 8dpiui/t-- So i don't know, I'm not getting my hopes up yet until wed lol 

fluterby429- Right, I'm not getting my hopes up until 10dpiui/t because thats when doctor told me to test. But couldn't hold it in lol. I don't know when the trigger left my system or if it's still lingering in there, because i didn't test it out. 

Here's another test-- from 2nd fmu... Will see what happens. I'll just post hpts until wednesday morning.. :shrug:

The cramps were there AGAIN last night.. I keep thinking af will be here but these are off and on since 5 dpiui/t so who the heck knows.
 



Attached Files:







may 12th 1.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 2


----------



## beaglemom

beneathmywing said:


> Dropped of dh's sample for wash!! Now we wait. Eeeek.

Good luck!!!



wantjust1more said:


> wildchic-could be implantation. I've never had af like cramps before af... freaks me out. today i'm 8dpiui/t-- So i don't know, I'm not getting my hopes up yet until wed lol
> 
> fluterby429- Right, I'm not getting my hopes up until 10dpiui/t because thats when doctor told me to test. But couldn't hold it in lol. I don't know when the trigger left my system or if it's still lingering in there, because i didn't test it out.
> 
> Here's another test-- from 2nd fmu... Will see what happens. I'll just post hpts until wednesday morning.. :shrug:
> 
> The cramps were there AGAIN last night.. I keep thinking af will be here but these are off and on since 5 dpiui/t so who the heck knows.

The cramping could be a good thing. I can barely see a line, myself. Hopefully when you test again it will be darker. Make sure you test with fmu though...I was testing out my trigger & using second & the line was super faint...then I did first & it was darker. But if it is darker with fmu, hopefully you will see it 2 days in a row.

I had cramping around 5/6 dpo for about 2 days. But I typically cramp before AF. But I don't think that early. You & me are the same dpo! I plan to start testing again on Wednesday I think.


----------



## claudiamarie3

wildchic said:


> Claudia- hope you get a + opk soon! Fx everything goes well at u/s! Wantjust1more- could those cramps be implantation??? I hope it is! AFM- I took a hpt and it was whiter than white:( Not even a faint. Feeling very down, but just have to deal with it!

dont lose hope yet ::hugs:
sono showed my one follie now measuring at 18 :) so 1 if my blood work is high today ill have my IUI tomorrow or 2 ill do trigger tonight and shoot for IUI wednesday 

wantjust1more i definitely see a faint line :thumbup:


----------



## beneathmywing

Iui done!! 34 mill post wash 94 percent motility!! 

Fx May is lucky for us all!!!!


----------



## claudiamarie3

beneathmywing said:


> Iui done!! 34 mill post wash 94 percent motility!!
> 
> Fx May is lucky for us all!!!!



:happydance:


----------



## beneathmywing

claudiamarie3 said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Iui done!! 34 mill post wash 94 percent motility!!
> 
> Fx May is lucky for us all!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

Hope your iui is tomorrow!!!


----------



## claudiamarie3

beneathmywing said:


> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Iui done!! 34 mill post wash 94 percent motility!!
> 
> Fx May is lucky for us all!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hope your iui is tomorrow!!!Click to expand...

omg me too! the dr looked surprised kind of that i wasnt on anything but then he figured im young healthy and have carried before so it made sense, but offered the trigger and i dont want to take it lol but i will if i have to cuz that egg needs to drop. 
im ready. im excited nervous but ready.


----------



## beaglemom

claudiamarie3 said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Iui done!! 34 mill post wash 94 percent motility!!
> 
> Fx May is lucky for us all!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hope your iui is tomorrow!!!Click to expand...
> 
> omg me too! the dr looked surprised kind of that i wasnt on anything but then he figured im young healthy and have carried before so it made sense, but offered the trigger and i dont want to take it lol but i will if i have to cuz that egg needs to drop.
> im ready. im excited nervous but ready.Click to expand...

If I were you, I would consider using the trigger. Only because it can def narrow down your O & make your IUI timing pretty perfect. The fact that you have been able to get pregnant before is a great sign & I would stick with unmedicated...except the trigger. This was IUI #4 for me but first time with trigger. Using opks got me so screwy & doubting my timing.


----------



## wantjust1more

beneathmywing- Yay!! it's so exciting to know the numbers and the chances. Did you do clomid or the trigger?


claudiamarie3- Have you tried asking for the trigger? Thats what i had this cycle. Just helps with giving the eggs that "boost" that sometimes is needed. Fx'd for you!


----------



## wantjust1more

For me-- I've taken two hpt, and theres a pink line it's just really light. I took one yesterday and this morning. So hoping something is going on and it's not the trigger. i wasn't supposed to test until wed. But couldn't help it!


----------



## claudiamarie3

beaglemom said:


> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Iui done!! 34 mill post wash 94 percent motility!!
> 
> Fx May is lucky for us all!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hope your iui is tomorrow!!!Click to expand...
> 
> omg me too! the dr looked surprised kind of that i wasnt on anything but then he figured im young healthy and have carried before so it made sense, but offered the trigger and i dont want to take it lol but i will if i have to cuz that egg needs to drop.
> im ready. im excited nervous but ready.Click to expand...
> 
> If I were you, I would consider using the trigger. Only because it can def narrow down your O & make your IUI timing pretty perfect. The fact that you have been able to get pregnant before is a great sign & I would stick with unmedicated...except the trigger. This was IUI #4 for me but first time with trigger. Using opks got me so screwy & doubting my timing.Click to expand...

thats what i was thinking as well because my follie is just sitting there and its making nervous. im so new to all of this and have learned soooo much lol


----------



## claudiamarie3

wantjust1more said:


> beneathmywing- Yay!! it's so exciting to know the numbers and the chances. Did you do clomid or the trigger?
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3- Have you tried asking for the trigger? Thats what i had this cycle. Just helps with giving the eggs that "boost" that sometimes is needed. Fx'd for you!

yup, if blood work shows nothing then were going to trigger tonight and do IUI wednesday :happydance:


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> beneathmywing- Yay!! it's so exciting to know the numbers and the chances. Did you do clomid or the trigger?
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3- Have you tried asking for the trigger? Thats what i had this cycle. Just helps with giving the eggs that "boost" that sometimes is needed. Fx'd for you!

I did clomid/no trigger.


----------



## wantjust1more

claudiamarie3 said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> beneathmywing- Yay!! it's so exciting to know the numbers and the chances. Did you do clomid or the trigger?
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3- Have you tried asking for the trigger? Thats what i had this cycle. Just helps with giving the eggs that "boost" that sometimes is needed. Fx'd for you!
> 
> yup, if blood work shows nothing then were going to trigger tonight and do IUI wednesday :happydance:Click to expand...

OMGOSH, it's so exciting!!! well praying you can get that trigger, i think it really helps!!! :happydance:


----------



## wantjust1more

beneathmywing said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> beneathmywing- Yay!! it's so exciting to know the numbers and the chances. Did you do clomid or the trigger?
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3- Have you tried asking for the trigger? Thats what i had this cycle. Just helps with giving the eggs that "boost" that sometimes is needed. Fx'd for you!
> 
> I did clomid/no trigger.Click to expand...

Oh okay-- :happydance: 

That would be great if we all got our bfp's because iui!! :thumbup:


----------



## claudiamarie3

wantjust1more said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> beneathmywing- Yay!! it's so exciting to know the numbers and the chances. Did you do clomid or the trigger?
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3- Have you tried asking for the trigger? Thats what i had this cycle. Just helps with giving the eggs that "boost" that sometimes is needed. Fx'd for you!
> 
> I did clomid/no trigger.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh okay-- :happydance:
> 
> That would be great if we all got our bfp's because iui!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

yesss and it sounds like you all had great motility so im sure were gonna have a bunch of BFPs:hugs:


----------



## wantjust1more

claudiamarie3 said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> beneathmywing- Yay!! it's so exciting to know the numbers and the chances. Did you do clomid or the trigger?
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3- Have you tried asking for the trigger? Thats what i had this cycle. Just helps with giving the eggs that "boost" that sometimes is needed. Fx'd for you!
> 
> I did clomid/no trigger.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh okay-- :happydance:
> 
> That would be great if we all got our bfp's because iui!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yesss and it sounds like you all had great motility so im sure were gonna have a bunch of BFPs:hugs:Click to expand...


Keepin my FX'd-- i really am! it would be so nice to make this the "lucky" thread :hugs: Can't wait


----------



## claudiamarie3

wantjust1more said:


> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> beneathmywing- Yay!! it's so exciting to know the numbers and the chances. Did you do clomid or the trigger?
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3- Have you tried asking for the trigger? Thats what i had this cycle. Just helps with giving the eggs that "boost" that sometimes is needed. Fx'd for you!
> 
> I did clomid/no trigger.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh okay-- :happydance:
> 
> That would be great if we all got our bfp's because iui!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yesss and it sounds like you all had great motility so im sure were gonna have a bunch of BFPs:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keepin my FX'd-- i really am! it would be so nice to make this the "lucky" thread :hugs: Can't waitClick to expand...

when are you due to start testing?


----------



## wantjust1more

claudiamarie3 said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing- Yay!! it's so exciting to know the numbers and the chances. Did you do clomid or the trigger?
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3- Have you tried asking for the trigger? Thats what i had this cycle. Just helps with giving the eggs that "boost" that sometimes is needed. Fx'd for you!
> 
> I did clomid/no trigger.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh okay-- :happydance:
> 
> That would be great if we all got our bfp's because iui!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yesss and it sounds like you all had great motility so im sure were gonna have a bunch of BFPs:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keepin my FX'd-- i really am! it would be so nice to make this the "lucky" thread :hugs: Can't waitClick to expand...
> 
> when are you due to start testing?Click to expand...

I was supposed to start wed. But started last night.. :haha:


----------



## claudiamarie3

wantjust1more said:


> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> beneathmywing- Yay!! it's so exciting to know the numbers and the chances. Did you do clomid or the trigger?
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3- Have you tried asking for the trigger? Thats what i had this cycle. Just helps with giving the eggs that "boost" that sometimes is needed. Fx'd for you!
> 
> I did clomid/no trigger.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh okay-- :happydance:
> 
> That would be great if we all got our bfp's because iui!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yesss and it sounds like you all had great motility so im sure were gonna have a bunch of BFPs:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keepin my FX'd-- i really am! it would be so nice to make this the "lucky" thread :hugs: Can't waitClick to expand...
> 
> when are you due to start testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I was supposed to start wed. But started last night.. :haha:Click to expand...

omg i love that smiley. yay!! dont u get discouraged if you dont see anything, its still early:winkwink:FXd


----------



## wantjust1more

Here are my tests so far. The first one is yesterday (last night) and the second one is this morning. :shrug: We will see what happens by wednesday.. :happydance: I don't want to get my hopes up incase it's still the trigger, but i have some faith. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







may 11th.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3









May 12th.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 3


----------



## claudiamarie3

wantjust1more said:


> Here are my tests so far. The first one is yesterday (last night) and the second one is this morning. :shrug: We will see what happens by wednesday.. :happydance: I don't want to get my hopes up incase it's still the trigger, but i have some faith. :flower:

loooook
 



Attached Files:







smiley.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## beneathmywing

claudiamarie3 said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> Here are my tests so far. The first one is yesterday (last night) and the second one is this morning. :shrug: We will see what happens by wednesday.. :happydance: I don't want to get my hopes up incase it's still the trigger, but i have some faith. :flower:
> 
> loooookClick to expand...

Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> beneathmywing- Yay!! it's so exciting to know the numbers and the chances. Did you do clomid or the trigger?
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3- Have you tried asking for the trigger? Thats what i had this cycle. Just helps with giving the eggs that "boost" that sometimes is needed. Fx'd for you!
> 
> I did clomid/no trigger.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh okay-- :happydance:
> 
> That would be great if we all got our bfp's because iui!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

It would be pretty awesome!!


----------



## wantjust1more

claudiamarie3 said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> Here are my tests so far. The first one is yesterday (last night) and the second one is this morning. :shrug: We will see what happens by wednesday.. :happydance: I don't want to get my hopes up incase it's still the trigger, but i have some faith. :flower:
> 
> loooookClick to expand...

Girl!!! get to it :sex: lol Yay so happy for you! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## wildchic

Claudia- I love those :) face opk's! They're the best!!! So iui will be tomorrow or Wednesday? Good luck hun!!! Will those spermo's still be ok?


----------



## claudiamarie3

wildchic said:


> Claudia- I love those :) face opk's! They're the best!!! So iui will be tomorrow or Wednesday? Good luck hun!!! Will those spermo's still be ok?

eeekkk thank you ladies :kiss:

i just had to go swap out my tank and got a new one with new spermies. now just waiting to hear from my nurse as to IUI tomorrow or wednesday


----------



## claudiamarie3

Iui tomorrow morning ladies!!!


----------



## wantjust1more

claudiamarie3 said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Claudia- I love those :) face opk's! They're the best!!! So iui will be tomorrow or Wednesday? Good luck hun!!! Will those spermo's still be ok?
> 
> eeekkk thank you ladies :kiss:
> 
> i just had to go swap out my tank and got a new one with new spermies. now just waiting to hear from my nurse as to IUI tomorrow or wednesdayClick to expand...

 How exiting, let us know how many spermies there were.. And motility :) 
:happydance:


----------



## wildchic

claudiamarie3 said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Claudia- I love those :) face opk's! They're the best!!! So iui will be tomorrow or Wednesday? Good luck hun!!! Will those spermo's still be ok?
> 
> eeekkk thank you ladies :kiss:
> 
> i just had to go swap out my tank and got a new one with new spermies. now just waiting to hear from my nurse as to IUI tomorrow or wednesdayClick to expand...

Glad you got new spermo's! Fx for you hun!!! Keep us updated on how things go and when iui will be.


----------



## beneathmywing

claudiamarie3 said:


> Iui tomorrow morning ladies!!!

Yay!!!! I think that will officially make us all in the tww then!!! 


Is anyone else waiting for IUI?


----------



## wildchic

Sorry Claudia, didn't refresh my page! Yay for iui tomorrow!!! Good luck!


----------



## claudiamarie3

im over the moon with excitement :) i will for sure keep you all updated.


----------



## beneathmywing

Question for you ladies.. do your RE's recommend you to BD the night of IUI or day after? Mine doesn't tell me anything and was just curious!!


----------



## claudiamarie3

wildchic said:


> Sorry Claudia, didn't refresh my page! Yay for iui tomorrow!!! Good luck!

lol its ok :) omg are we all TWW?! how cool we went from ttc to tww together:happydance::kiss::hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

beneathmywing said:


> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> Iui tomorrow morning ladies!!!
> 
> Yay!!!! I think that will officially make us all in the tww then!!!
> 
> 
> Is anyone else waiting for IUI?Click to expand...

I am a week into my TWW...IUI was on the 4th.

Good luck to all of you!

Oh, by the way...if you have a Rite Aid Pharmacy in your area, the first response 2 packs are $10.99 & have a $1 coupon on them. Or you can get a $2 coupon from the frer website!!!


----------



## claudiamarie3

beaglemom said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> Iui tomorrow morning ladies!!!
> 
> Yay!!!! I think that will officially make us all in the tww then!!!
> 
> 
> Is anyone else waiting for IUI?Click to expand...
> 
> I am a week into my TWW...IUI was on the 4th.
> 
> Good luck to all of you!
> 
> Oh, by the way...if you have a Rite Aid Pharmacy in your area, the first response 2 packs are $10.99 & have a $1 coupon on them. Or you can get a $2 coupon from the frer website!!!Click to expand...

good to know!!!! awesome thank you


----------



## wildchic

beneathmywing said:


> Question for you ladies.. do your RE's recommend you to BD the night of IUI or day after? Mine doesn't tell me anything and was just curious!!

Night of iui for me!


----------



## beaglemom

beneathmywing said:


> Question for you ladies.. do your RE's recommend you to BD the night of IUI or day after? Mine doesn't tell me anything and was just curious!!

I used the trigger. So my O is pretty well timed. So I went in for u/s & was told to trigger & bd that night, then IUI was 36 hours later. Unfortunately, I was so sick from the meds & my husband got all wrapped up in his head, we were not able to bd same night as trigger, so we just waited for the IUI.


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Question for you ladies.. do your RE's recommend you to BD the night of IUI or day after? Mine doesn't tell me anything and was just curious!!
> 
> Night of iui for me!Click to expand...

Debating if we should BD tonight or not.. my hubby has a morph issue and I kind don't want the bad spermies in there getting in the way so maybe not lol


----------



## wildchic

claudiamarie3 said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Claudia, didn't refresh my page! Yay for iui tomorrow!!! Good luck!
> 
> lol its ok :) omg are we all TWW?! how cool we went from ttc to tww together:happydance::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

Yip, it seems like we'll all be in the tww*yay*. I really hope at least 1(or all) of us get a bfp this month!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Claudia, didn't refresh my page! Yay for iui tomorrow!!! Good luck!
> 
> lol its ok :) omg are we all TWW?! how cool we went from ttc to tww together:happydance::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yip, it seems like we'll all be in the tww*yay*. I really hope at least 1(or all) of us get a bfp this month!!!Click to expand...

All of us would be really awesome!


----------



## wildchic

beneathmywing said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Question for you ladies.. do your RE's recommend you to BD the night of IUI or day after? Mine doesn't tell me anything and was just curious!!
> 
> Night of iui for me!Click to expand...
> 
> Debating if we should BD tonight or not.. my hubby has a morph issue and I kind don't want the bad spermies in there getting in the way so maybe not lolClick to expand...

Did you have the iui already? This cycle when I triggered, we had to bd that day and iui was 20 hours later and I think we had a good sample! 44mill post-wash with 98% motility! They don't look at morphology, so I don't think that really matters!


----------



## claudiamarie3

omg how amazing it this! im hoping for all BFPs in a few days/weeks


----------



## fluterby429

We are instructed to only bd the night before the trigger and give IUI sample and bd that night and every other night after for a week. Idk why we can't bd the night of trigger bc he doesn't have issues. She said the bd after that is to get your hormones going because research has showed they aid in sustaining a pregnancy. I had no idea


----------



## beaglemom

fluterby429 said:


> We are instructed to only bd the night before the trigger and give IUI sample and bd that night and every other night after for a week. Idk why we can't bd the night of trigger bc he doesn't have issues. She said the bd after that is to get your hormones going because research has showed they aid in sustaining a pregnancy. I had no idea

How interesting. There is not much bd in my house during the TWW usually...we are too worn out. Besides this cycle I am using the progesterone suppositories.


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Question for you ladies.. do your RE's recommend you to BD the night of IUI or day after? Mine doesn't tell me anything and was just curious!!
> 
> Night of iui for me!Click to expand...
> 
> Debating if we should BD tonight or not.. my hubby has a morph issue and I kind don't want the bad spermies in there getting in the way so maybe not lolClick to expand...
> 
> Did you have the iui already? This cycle when I triggered, we had to bd that day and iui was 20 hours later and I think we had a good sample! 44mill post-wash with 98% motility! They don't look at morphology, so I don't think that really matters!Click to expand...

Yes, this morning. I know all the spermies they put in with IUI are good, so I don't want to bd and put the bad ones in there to get in the good ones way! lol.


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> We are instructed to only bd the night before the trigger and give IUI sample and bd that night and every other night after for a week. Idk why we can't bd the night of trigger bc he doesn't have issues. She said the bd after that is to get your hormones going because research has showed they aid in sustaining a pregnancy. I had no idea

Hmm that is very interesting!


----------



## claudiamarie3

beaglemom said:


> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> We are instructed to only bd the night before the trigger and give IUI sample and bd that night and every other night after for a week. Idk why we can't bd the night of trigger bc he doesn't have issues. She said the bd after that is to get your hormones going because research has showed they aid in sustaining a pregnancy. I had no idea
> 
> How interesting. There is not much bd in my house during the TWW usually...we are too worn out. Besides this cycle I am using the progesterone suppositories.Click to expand...

teehee well if my wife and i :sex: itll be for fun lol our baby is in a tank :happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

I use prog suppositories as well. I'm sure the hormones she's talking about aren't just progesterone. I need to research it a little because I found it interesting. 

Claudia that's hilarious ::):


----------



## beaglemom

fluterby429 said:


> I use prog suppositories as well. I'm sure the hormones she's talking about aren't just progesterone. I need to research it a little because I found it interesting.
> 
> Claudia that's hilarious ::):

Oh, no...what I meant was the suppositories kind of get in the way of the bd...at least for me.


----------



## claudiamarie3

fluterby429 said:


> I use prog suppositories as well. I'm sure the hormones she's talking about aren't just progesterone. I need to research it a little because I found it interesting.
> 
> Claudia that's hilarious ::):

LOL


----------



## claudiamarie3

sooo i have a silly question what does "rainbow baby" mean?


----------



## wildchic

claudiamarie3 said:


> sooo i have a silly question what does "rainbow baby" mean?

I've been wondering the same thing, lol! Always see it, but to shy to ask! You've got guts,hehe!


----------



## wildchic

claudiamarie3 said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> We are instructed to only bd the night before the trigger and give IUI sample and bd that night and every other night after for a week. Idk why we can't bd the night of trigger bc he doesn't have issues. She said the bd after that is to get your hormones going because research has showed they aid in sustaining a pregnancy. I had no idea
> 
> How interesting. There is not much bd in my house during the TWW usually...we are too worn out. Besides this cycle I am using the progesterone suppositories.Click to expand...
> 
> teehee well if my wife and i :sex: itll be for fun lol our baby is in a tank :happydance:Click to expand...

Hehe, you make me literally lol! Enjoy the :sex: hehe


----------



## claudiamarie3

wildchic said:


> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> We are instructed to only bd the night before the trigger and give IUI sample and bd that night and every other night after for a week. Idk why we can't bd the night of trigger bc he doesn't have issues. She said the bd after that is to get your hormones going because research has showed they aid in sustaining a pregnancy. I had no idea
> 
> How interesting. There is not much bd in my house during the TWW usually...we are too worn out. Besides this cycle I am using the progesterone suppositories.Click to expand...
> 
> teehee well if my wife and i :sex: itll be for fun lol our baby is in a tank :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, you make me literally lol! Enjoy the :sex: heheClick to expand...

ahahahahaha im glad :haha:

yea ive seen rainbow baby everywhere and yea i wanna know lol


----------



## beneathmywing

claudiamarie3 said:


> sooo i have a silly question what does "rainbow baby" mean?

Didn't know this myself. I just looked it up.

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Rainbow baby

=(


----------



## claudiamarie3

beneathmywing said:


> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> sooo i have a silly question what does "rainbow baby" mean?
> 
> Didn't know this myself. I just looked it up.
> 
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Rainbow baby
> 
> =(Click to expand...

awwwwww :cry: i love the meaning, sad but very fitting


----------



## beneathmywing

claudiamarie3 said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> sooo i have a silly question what does "rainbow baby" mean?
> 
> Didn't know this myself. I just looked it up.
> 
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Rainbow baby
> 
> =(Click to expand...
> 
> awwwwww :cry: i love the meaning, sad but very fittingClick to expand...

Very true :cry:


----------



## wildchic

Beneathmywing- thank you! I never realized that that's what it meant.


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> Beneathmywing- thank you! I never realized that that's what it meant.

No problem. I had no idea either.


----------



## wantjust1more

What do you all think?? Getting darker?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140512_164521_970.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## claudiamarie3

Definitely getting darker &#128522;


----------



## wantjust1more

claudiamarie3 said:


> Definitely getting darker &#128522;

I'm nervous! So know if it's real... I'm going to keep testing to see if it gets darker, this shocked me as when i pee'd it was clear.


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> What do you all think?? Getting darker?

Looks darker!


----------



## wantjust1more

I'm going to take a digi tomorrow just to see. The week est. one. then call the doc.


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> I'm going to take a digi tomorrow just to see. The week est. one. then call the doc.

Good luck! Keep us posted


----------



## wantjust1more

def. will tomorrow. Thank you for all your support.. I can't wait to hear GOOD news from all you ladies!


----------



## wildchic

Wantjust1more- it does look darker hun:). Fx that digi says it all! Keep us posted!


----------



## claudiamarie3

wantjust1more said:


> def. will tomorrow. Thank you for all your support.. I can't wait to hear GOOD news from all you ladies!

cant wait to hear the good newssss


----------



## beneathmywing

Temp went up this morning so I am officially 1dpo!!

How are you ladies doing??


----------



## claudiamarie3

beneathmywing said:


> Temp went up this morning so I am officially 1dpo!!
> 
> How are you ladies doing??

wifey just dropped off sperm to get washed, IUI at 145 :happydance:


----------



## wantjust1more

Hey ladies, here is this mornings test.. 

I'm not having ANY symptoms right now. :dohh:


So i guess we will see...
 



Attached Files:







may 13th.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wantjust1more

claudiamarie3 said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Temp went up this morning so I am officially 1dpo!!
> 
> How are you ladies doing??
> 
> wifey just dropped off sperm to get washed, IUI at 145 :happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance: yay!!!! so excited for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

claudiamarie3 said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Temp went up this morning so I am officially 1dpo!!
> 
> How are you ladies doing??
> 
> wifey just dropped off sperm to get washed, IUI at 145 :happydance:Click to expand...

Yayy!!! Good luck. Hoping it goes well :dust:


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> Hey ladies, here is this mornings test..
> 
> I'm not having ANY symptoms right now. :dohh:
> 
> 
> So i guess we will see...

Did you try the digi??


----------



## claudiamarie3

thanks ladies im starting to get all nervous


----------



## wantjust1more

beneathmywing said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, here is this mornings test..
> 
> I'm not having ANY symptoms right now. :dohh:
> 
> 
> So i guess we will see...
> 
> Did you try the digi??Click to expand...

not yet I have to go to the store to get one. I'm just not wanting to see a bfp, so i'm fighting going to go get one.


----------



## wildchic

Claudia- did you do the iui yet? Let us know how it goes


----------



## claudiamarie3

wildchic said:


> Claudia- did you do the iui yet? Let us know how it goes

IUI is at 145 getting ready to leave work now. i will definitely let you all know how it went. thank you ladies for just being here. i swear love my wife but its nice to have women who are on the same boat with me:hugs:


----------



## wildchic

Wantjust1more- the latest test looks darker, go get a digi!!!


----------



## wantjust1more

Going soon to the store!! 

Don't know if i can hold off until tomorrow.. 
I'm really afraid of getting shot down.. I'll keep you updated!!


----------



## wantjust1more

claudiamarie3 said:


> thanks ladies im starting to get all nervous

I bet you're nervous, i know i was nervous!! Fx'd!! Hope everything goes well!!!


----------



## beaglemom

wantjust1more said:


> Going soon to the store!!
> 
> Don't know if i can hold off until tomorrow..
> I'm really afraid of getting shot down.. I'll keep you updated!!

Try REALLY hard to hold off until tomorrow...fmu is going to be a much better reference for the test. Also I think the line tests like first response are more sensitive than the digital.

Good luck!


----------



## wildchic

claudiamarie3 said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Claudia- did you do the iui yet? Let us know how it goes
> 
> IUI is at 145 getting ready to leave work now. i will definitely let you all know how it went. thank you ladies for just being here. i swear love my wife but its nice to have women who are on the same boat with me:hugs:Click to expand...

I know what you mean about having someone to chat to! It keeps me sane! Good luck!!!


----------



## claudiamarie3

hey ladies IM BACK and starting TWW yayyyy!!!!! i thought this day would never come :) easy as pie! i asked the dr at the end was there anything i needed to do, he said "make sure you listen to her and do as she says." and looks at my wife lol beta to be drawn 5/28


----------



## beneathmywing

claudiamarie3 said:


> hey ladies IM BACK and starting TWW yayyyy!!!!! i thought this day would never come :) easy as pie! i asked the dr at the end was there anything i needed to do, he said "make sure you listen to her and do as she says." and looks at my wife lol beta to be drawn 5/28

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## wantjust1more

My digi said "not pregnant".. I'll be hibernating.. I can't take this.


----------



## beaglemom

wantjust1more said:


> My digi said "not pregnant".. I'll be hibernating.. I can't take this.

I really think it could be

1) still too early
2) I have heard those digis are not as sensitive

It is not over :)


----------



## wantjust1more

beaglemom said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> My digi said "not pregnant".. I'll be hibernating.. I can't take this.
> 
> I really think it could be
> 
> 1) still too early
> 2) I have heard those digis are not as sensitive
> 
> It is not over :)Click to expand...

 Hoping your right.. But i took a frer at the same time.. I can't stop crying.. I don't know why i even tested..


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> My digi said "not pregnant".. I'll be hibernating.. I can't take this.

I'm so sorry :hugs: don't lose hope yet! It can really just be too early.


----------



## claudiamarie3

I agree with all the ladies. Don't lose hope yet :)))


----------



## Miraclemaking

wantjust1more said:


> My digi said "not pregnant".. I'll be hibernating.. I can't take this.

Don't lose hope... I'm in the same boat like u...one tube it's not over yet!


----------



## wantjust1more

beneathmywing said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> My digi said "not pregnant".. I'll be hibernating.. I can't take this.
> 
> I'm so sorry :hugs: don't lose hope yet! It can really just be too early.Click to expand...

:hugs: Thank you! I'm so glad to have you all here. DH doesn't know what else to tell me except "will keep trying"... I'm so hurt.. :cry: I just think i should wait until after af doesn't come/or comes. :cry:


----------



## wantjust1more

claudiamarie3 said:


> I agree with all the ladies. Don't lose hope yet :)))

:cry: Thank you! I guess i just had high hopes with the 70 mill :spermy: and not one.. ](*,) I don't know how else to feel.


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> My digi said "not pregnant".. I'll be hibernating.. I can't take this.
> 
> I'm so sorry :hugs: don't lose hope yet! It can really just be too early.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Thank you! I'm so glad to have you all here. DH doesn't know what else to tell me except "will keep trying"... I'm so hurt.. :cry: I just think i should wait until after af doesn't come/or comes. :cry:Click to expand...

praying for you, girlie :hugs:


----------



## wantjust1more

Miraclemaking said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> My digi said "not pregnant".. I'll be hibernating.. I can't take this.
> 
> Don't lose hope... I'm in the same boat like u...one tube it's not over yet!Click to expand...

Thank you.. I really appreciate you all. 

You have one tube too??


----------



## Miraclemaking

wantjust1more said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> My digi said "not pregnant".. I'll be hibernating.. I can't take this.
> 
> Don't lose hope... I'm in the same boat like u...one tube it's not over yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.. I really appreciate you all.
> 
> You have one tube too??Click to expand...

Yep lost our baby last year etopic at 7 weeks 3 days ... Was rush to the er cause it had ruptured and they had to take the tube right tube. This is our first month trying injectables and iui. I'm at 4 days past iui. We have no kids been married 2 years.


----------



## claudiamarie3

Miraclemaking said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> My digi said "not pregnant".. I'll be hibernating.. I can't take this.
> 
> Don't lose hope... I'm in the same boat like u...one tube it's not over yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.. I really appreciate you all.
> 
> You have one tube too??Click to expand...
> 
> Yep lost our baby last year etopic at 7 weeks 3 days ... Was rush to the er cause it had ruptured and they had to take the tube right tube. This is our first month trying injectables and iui. I'm at 4 days past iui. We have no kids been married 2 years.Click to expand...

Wow I'm sorry for your loss. 

I have a great feeling about us guys. Let's not give up I know it's hard.


----------



## beneathmywing

Hang in there, ladies :hugs:

1dpo today and having lower stomach cramping. Wondering if it's still from the IUI yesterday. I don't know why I would be cramping at 1dpo. errr.


----------



## Miraclemaking

claudiamarie3 said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> My digi said "not pregnant".. I'll be hibernating.. I can't take this.
> 
> Don't lose hope... I'm in the same boat like u...one tube it's not over yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.. I really appreciate you all.
> 
> You have one tube too??Click to expand...
> 
> Yep lost our baby last year etopic at 7 weeks 3 days ... Was rush to the er cause it had ruptured and they had to take the tube right tube. This is our first month trying injectables and iui. I'm at 4 days past iui. We have no kids been married 2 years.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I'm sorry for your loss.
> 
> I have a great feeling about us guys. Let's not give up I know it's hard.Click to expand...

Ty


----------



## Miraclemaking

beneathmywing said:


> Hang in there, ladies :hugs:
> 
> 1dpo today and having lower stomach cramping. Wondering if it's still from the IUI yesterday. I don't know why I would be cramping at 1dpo. errr.

Ty I been experiencing mild back pain on and off. It's hard not to analyze everything.


----------



## beneathmywing

Miraclemaking said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Hang in there, ladies :hugs:
> 
> 1dpo today and having lower stomach cramping. Wondering if it's still from the IUI yesterday. I don't know why I would be cramping at 1dpo. errr.
> 
> Ty I been experiencing mild back pain on and off. It's hard not to analyze everything.Click to expand...

Harder than ever.


----------



## Miraclemaking

beneathmywing said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Hang in there, ladies :hugs:
> 
> 1dpo today and having lower stomach cramping. Wondering if it's still from the IUI yesterday. I don't know why I would be cramping at 1dpo. errr.
> 
> Ty I been experiencing mild back pain on and off. It's hard not to analyze everything.Click to expand...
> 
> Harder than ever.Click to expand...

R u on progestorone gel.. I am so I'm not sure if it's real symptoms or cause of the progerstorone.


----------



## beneathmywing

Miraclemaking said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Hang in there, ladies :hugs:
> 
> 1dpo today and having lower stomach cramping. Wondering if it's still from the IUI yesterday. I don't know why I would be cramping at 1dpo. errr.
> 
> Ty I been experiencing mild back pain on and off. It's hard not to analyze everything.Click to expand...
> 
> Harder than ever.Click to expand...
> 
> R u on progestorone gel.. I am so I'm not sure if it's real symptoms or cause of the progerstorone.Click to expand...

Nope, I'm not. I was on Clomid and heard it can give you pregnancy symptoms during tww. awesome!


----------



## beaglemom

Miraclemaking said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Hang in there, ladies :hugs:
> 
> 1dpo today and having lower stomach cramping. Wondering if it's still from the IUI yesterday. I don't know why I would be cramping at 1dpo. errr.
> 
> Ty I been experiencing mild back pain on and off. It's hard not to analyze everything.Click to expand...
> 
> Harder than ever.Click to expand...
> 
> R u on progestorone gel.. I am so I'm not sure if it's real symptoms or cause of the progerstorone.Click to expand...

I am on suppository progesterone...so I am having the same issues with symptoms. Ugh!


----------



## beaglemom

beneathmywing said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Hang in there, ladies :hugs:
> 
> 1dpo today and having lower stomach cramping. Wondering if it's still from the IUI yesterday. I don't know why I would be cramping at 1dpo. errr.
> 
> Ty I been experiencing mild back pain on and off. It's hard not to analyze everything.Click to expand...
> 
> Harder than ever.Click to expand...
> 
> R u on progestorone gel.. I am so I'm not sure if it's real symptoms or cause of the progerstorone.Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I'm not. I was on Clomid and heard it can give you pregnancy symptoms during tww. awesome!Click to expand...

Clomid didn't do that for me...but everyone is different.


----------



## beneathmywing

beaglemom said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Hang in there, ladies :hugs:
> 
> 1dpo today and having lower stomach cramping. Wondering if it's still from the IUI yesterday. I don't know why I would be cramping at 1dpo. errr.
> 
> Ty I been experiencing mild back pain on and off. It's hard not to analyze everything.Click to expand...
> 
> Harder than ever.Click to expand...
> 
> R u on progestorone gel.. I am so I'm not sure if it's real symptoms or cause of the progerstorone.Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I'm not. I was on Clomid and heard it can give you pregnancy symptoms during tww. awesome!Click to expand...
> 
> Clomid didn't do that for me...but everyone is different.Click to expand...

True. I was only on 50mg so I am hoping it doesn't play games with me. Not fun at all.


----------



## Miraclemaking

beaglemom said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Hang in there, ladies :hugs:
> 
> 1dpo today and having lower stomach cramping. Wondering if it's still from the IUI yesterday. I don't know why I would be cramping at 1dpo. errr.
> 
> Ty I been experiencing mild back pain on and off. It's hard not to analyze everything.Click to expand...
> 
> Harder than ever.Click to expand...
> 
> R u on progestorone gel.. I am so I'm not sure if it's real symptoms or cause of the progerstorone.Click to expand...
> 
> I am on suppository progesterone...so I am having the same issues with symptoms. Ugh!Click to expand...

What dAy past iui are u on? I been having pings on both of my sides..and mild lower back pain on and off.. And lower stomach seem tender ( maybe cause had really bad ovulation pain on the side they removed the tube)


----------



## beaglemom

I am 9 dpo...very tired, moody...I have been sleeping early & taking naps...I never do that.


----------



## Miraclemaking

beaglemom said:


> I am 9 dpo...very tired, moody...I have been sleeping early & taking naps...I never do that.

Ty I could relate to the tired part.


----------



## beneathmywing

beaglemom said:


> I am 9 dpo...very tired, moody...I have been sleeping early & taking naps...I never do that.

Fx!!


----------



## beaglemom

also cramping...forgot until I just got another one. but I usually have cramping in the last part of the tww...nothing means anything until it means something :)


----------



## wantjust1more

Miraclemaking said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> My digi said "not pregnant".. I'll be hibernating.. I can't take this.
> 
> Don't lose hope... I'm in the same boat like u...one tube it's not over yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.. I really appreciate you all.
> 
> You have one tube too??Click to expand...
> 
> Yep lost our baby last year etopic at 7 weeks 3 days ... Was rush to the er cause it had ruptured and they had to take the tube right tube. This is our first month trying injectables and iui. I'm at 4 days past iui. We have no kids been married 2 years.Click to expand...

I lost our set of twins Aug of 2011.. Miscarried one, they thought i was only 6 weeks when we went in for the ultrasound, when they didn't see one, i started bleeding right away. Doc said "in the next 48 hours, you'll pass the baby".. They gave me a medical bag in case i caught it while bleeding.. I sat on the Toilet at home crying, cramping, bleeding, my mom rushed to where i live to help me.. I finally passed the baby, i was further along than they thought.. I saw the nubs, the head.. Looked like an alien.. I held my baby crying asking why why WHY.. I put my baby in the medical bag and had to freeze it.. So yes, he/she was in my freezer.. Took my baby to the doctor to get sent to the autopsy unit.. I mourned for a week... Like a normal mother would, after losing a child.. 
While i was sitting in church, a week later from the miscarriage.. i felt the pain, a stabbing pain.. When i went to the bathroom there was so much blood.. As soon as i walked out, i passed out in the hallway, when i woke up i was in the ER, levels were rising but not doubling.. They could not find any baby.. I was so upset not knowing what was happening... They Rushed me into the operating room and when i woke up, i remember asking the nurse what had happened.. She said "you had another baby stuck in your tube, we removed your tube and your baby as well"... I was so depressed, i could not stand life.. 

Not one, but two!! I asked why even get pregnant? To go through suffering, who would do this? Where did i go wrong?... 
Worst pain I've ever felt..


----------



## claudiamarie3

wantjust1more said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> My digi said "not pregnant".. I'll be hibernating.. I can't take this.
> 
> Don't lose hope... I'm in the same boat like u...one tube it's not over yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.. I really appreciate you all.
> 
> You have one tube too??Click to expand...
> 
> Yep lost our baby last year etopic at 7 weeks 3 days ... Was rush to the er cause it had ruptured and they had to take the tube right tube. This is our first month trying injectables and iui. I'm at 4 days past iui. We have no kids been married 2 years.Click to expand...
> 
> I lost our set of twins Aug of 2011.. Miscarried one, they thought i was only 6 weeks when we went in for the ultrasound, when they didn't see one, i started bleeding right away. Doc said "in the next 48 hours, you'll pass the baby".. They gave me a medical bag in case i caught it while bleeding.. I sat on the Toilet at home crying, cramping, bleeding, my mom rushed to where i live to help me.. I finally passed the baby, i was further along than they thought.. I saw the nubs, the head.. Looked like an alien.. I held my baby crying asking why why WHY.. I put my baby in the medical bag and had to freeze it.. So yes, he/she was in my freezer.. Took my baby to the doctor to get sent to the autopsy unit.. I mourned for a week... Like a normal mother would, after losing a child..
> While i was sitting in church, a week later from the miscarriage.. i felt the pain, a stabbing pain.. When i went to the bathroom there was so much blood.. As soon as i walked out, i passed out in the hallway, when i woke up i was in the ER, levels were rising but not doubling.. They could not find any baby.. I was so upset not knowing what was happening... They Rushed me into the operating room and when i woke up, i remember asking the nurse what had happened.. She said "you had another baby stuck in your tube, we removed your tube and your baby as well"... I was so depressed, i could not stand life..
> 
> Not one, but two!! I asked why even get pregnant? To go through suffering, who would do this? Where did i go wrong?...
> Worst pain I've ever felt..Click to expand...

oh im so sorry. thats the hardest thing someone could ever go thru. i think youre amazingly strong to be here with us and trying again :hugs: please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Miraclemaking

wantjust1more said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> My digi said "not pregnant".. I'll be hibernating.. I can't take this.
> 
> Don't lose hope... I'm in the same boat like u...one tube it's not over yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.. I really appreciate you all.
> 
> You have one tube too??Click to expand...
> 
> Yep lost our baby last year etopic at 7 weeks 3 days ... Was rush to the er cause it had ruptured and they had to take the tube right tube. This is our first month trying injectables and iui. I'm at 4 days past iui. We have no kids been married 2 years.Click to expand...
> 
> I lost our set of twins Aug of 2011.. Miscarried one, they thought i was only 6 weeks when we went in for the ultrasound, when they didn't see one, i started bleeding right away. Doc said "in the next 48 hours, you'll pass the baby".. They gave me a medical bag in case i caught it while bleeding.. I sat on the Toilet at home crying, cramping, bleeding, my mom rushed to where i live to help me.. I finally passed the baby, i was further along than they thought.. I saw the nubs, the head.. Looked like an alien.. I held my baby crying asking why why WHY.. I put my baby in the medical bag and had to freeze it.. So yes, he/she was in my freezer.. Took my baby to the doctor to get sent to the autopsy unit.. I mourned for a week... Like a normal mother would, after losing a child..
> While i was sitting in church, a week later from the miscarriage.. i felt the pain, a stabbing pain.. When i went to the bathroom there was so much blood.. As soon as i walked out, i passed out in the hallway, when i woke up i was in the ER, levels were rising but not doubling.. They could not find any baby.. I was so upset not knowing what was happening... They Rushed me into the operating room and when i woke up, i remember asking the nurse what had happened.. She said "you had another baby stuck in your tube, we removed your tube and your baby as well"... I was so depressed, i could not stand life..
> 
> Not one, but two!! I asked why even get pregnant? To go through suffering, who would do this? Where did i go wrong?...
> Worst pain I've ever felt..Click to expand...


Im sorry for your pain. Especially the trama you had to deal with after to get to closure. We had alerted the Dr office a week before it happened that we had spotting.. the midwife dismiss it. the day i was rush to the ER i was in the Dr office and she assured me the baby is ok. put the sono machine and showed me the baby moving. Even tho I told her i was in a pain level of 8 or 9 she sentme home..That was 1 pm at 7 Pm the Pain was beyond bearing. My husband to me to the ER and the technician said as soon as she saw me she knew what was happening. they baby had already died and I had internal bleeding. If i had gone untreated we would of died. I have changed doctors. and hospital. what pissed me off is they should of paid attention. I feel like I need to know their job. Had no Idea what to expect cause we were never pregnant before. I didnt know what is normal and what is not. SO now Im research everything. My I knew things wasnt right and my husband said also trust the Dr. office. Now he trust my feeling on this. They could of prevent the tube loss if was taken care of a week earlier when I called them. This hospital policy is I have to see the midwife before seeing the doctor.


----------



## claudiamarie3

Miraclemaking said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> My digi said "not pregnant".. I'll be hibernating.. I can't take this.
> 
> Don't lose hope... I'm in the same boat like u...one tube it's not over yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.. I really appreciate you all.
> 
> You have one tube too??Click to expand...
> 
> Yep lost our baby last year etopic at 7 weeks 3 days ... Was rush to the er cause it had ruptured and they had to take the tube right tube. This is our first month trying injectables and iui. I'm at 4 days past iui. We have no kids been married 2 years.Click to expand...
> 
> I lost our set of twins Aug of 2011.. Miscarried one, they thought i was only 6 weeks when we went in for the ultrasound, when they didn't see one, i started bleeding right away. Doc said "in the next 48 hours, you'll pass the baby".. They gave me a medical bag in case i caught it while bleeding.. I sat on the Toilet at home crying, cramping, bleeding, my mom rushed to where i live to help me.. I finally passed the baby, i was further along than they thought.. I saw the nubs, the head.. Looked like an alien.. I held my baby crying asking why why WHY.. I put my baby in the medical bag and had to freeze it.. So yes, he/she was in my freezer.. Took my baby to the doctor to get sent to the autopsy unit.. I mourned for a week... Like a normal mother would, after losing a child..
> While i was sitting in church, a week later from the miscarriage.. i felt the pain, a stabbing pain.. When i went to the bathroom there was so much blood.. As soon as i walked out, i passed out in the hallway, when i woke up i was in the ER, levels were rising but not doubling.. They could not find any baby.. I was so upset not knowing what was happening... They Rushed me into the operating room and when i woke up, i remember asking the nurse what had happened.. She said "you had another baby stuck in your tube, we removed your tube and your baby as well"... I was so depressed, i could not stand life..
> 
> Not one, but two!! I asked why even get pregnant? To go through suffering, who would do this? Where did i go wrong?...
> Worst pain I've ever felt..Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im sorry for your pain. Especially the trama you had to deal with after to get to closure. We had alerted the Dr office a week before it happened that we had spotting.. the midwife dismiss it. the day i was rush to the ER i was in the Dr office and she assured me the baby is ok. put the sono machine and showed me the baby moving. Even tho I told her i was in a pain level of 8 or 9 she sentme home..That was 1 pm at 7 Pm the Pain was beyond bearing. My husband to me to the ER and the technician said as soon as she saw me she knew what was happening. they baby had already died and I had internal bleeding. If i had gone untreated we would of died. I have changed doctors. and hospital. what pissed me off is they should of paid attention. I feel like I need to know their job. Had no Idea what to expect cause we were never pregnant before. I didnt know what is normal and what is not. SO now Im research everything. My I knew things wasnt right and my husband said also trust the Dr. office. Now he trust my feeling on this. They could of prevent the tube loss if was taken care of a week earlier when I called them. This hospital policy is I have to see the midwife before seeing the doctor.Click to expand...

omg thats ridiculous. im so sorry that you had such a horrible experience like that. its so scary because we have to trust them to some point because theyre the drs but we KNOW our bodies as well.


----------



## wantjust1more

Miraclemaking said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> My digi said "not pregnant".. I'll be hibernating.. I can't take this.
> 
> Don't lose hope... I'm in the same boat like u...one tube it's not over yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.. I really appreciate you all.
> 
> You have one tube too??Click to expand...
> 
> Yep lost our baby last year etopic at 7 weeks 3 days ... Was rush to the er cause it had ruptured and they had to take the tube right tube. This is our first month trying injectables and iui. I'm at 4 days past iui. We have no kids been married 2 years.Click to expand...
> 
> I lost our set of twins Aug of 2011.. Miscarried one, they thought i was only 6 weeks when we went in for the ultrasound, when they didn't see one, i started bleeding right away. Doc said "in the next 48 hours, you'll pass the baby".. They gave me a medical bag in case i caught it while bleeding.. I sat on the Toilet at home crying, cramping, bleeding, my mom rushed to where i live to help me.. I finally passed the baby, i was further along than they thought.. I saw the nubs, the head.. Looked like an alien.. I held my baby crying asking why why WHY.. I put my baby in the medical bag and had to freeze it.. So yes, he/she was in my freezer.. Took my baby to the doctor to get sent to the autopsy unit.. I mourned for a week... Like a normal mother would, after losing a child..
> While i was sitting in church, a week later from the miscarriage.. i felt the pain, a stabbing pain.. When i went to the bathroom there was so much blood.. As soon as i walked out, i passed out in the hallway, when i woke up i was in the ER, levels were rising but not doubling.. They could not find any baby.. I was so upset not knowing what was happening... They Rushed me into the operating room and when i woke up, i remember asking the nurse what had happened.. She said "you had another baby stuck in your tube, we removed your tube and your baby as well"... I was so depressed, i could not stand life..
> 
> Not one, but two!! I asked why even get pregnant? To go through suffering, who would do this? Where did i go wrong?...
> Worst pain I've ever felt..Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im sorry for your pain. Especially the trama you had to deal with after to get to closure. We had alerted the Dr office a week before it happened that we had spotting.. the midwife dismiss it. the day i was rush to the ER i was in the Dr office and she assured me the baby is ok. put the sono machine and showed me the baby moving. Even tho I told her i was in a pain level of 8 or 9 she sentme home..That was 1 pm at 7 Pm the Pain was beyond bearing. My husband to me to the ER and the technician said as soon as she saw me she knew what was happening. they baby had already died and I had internal bleeding. If i had gone untreated we would of died. I have changed doctors. and hospital. what pissed me off is they should of paid attention. I feel like I need to know their job. Had no Idea what to expect cause we were never pregnant before. I didnt know what is normal and what is not. SO now Im research everything. My I knew things wasnt right and my husband said also trust the Dr. office. Now he trust my feeling on this. They could of prevent the tube loss if was taken care of a week earlier when I called them. This hospital policy is I have to see the midwife before seeing the doctor.Click to expand...



Why does it have to be like that.. Horrible experiences-- pregnancies in general are supposed to be beautiful moments. 
I feel like my doctor should have done a D&C, not let me del. the baby like that. I KNOW exactly how you feel. There is a pill they could have given us, MTX that would have done the process, still saving the tube.. I know how you feel and i know how it is being the one tube wonder. 

we can't go back in time, all we can do it start fresh and every morning thank god that we are alive, because we lost so much blood. I feel like we went through the same experience but different sides of the body.. So weird.. 

we will get our rainbow babies. One way or another! :hugs:


----------



## wantjust1more

claudiamarie3 said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> My digi said "not pregnant".. I'll be hibernating.. I can't take this.
> 
> Don't lose hope... I'm in the same boat like u...one tube it's not over yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.. I really appreciate you all.
> 
> You have one tube too??Click to expand...
> 
> Yep lost our baby last year etopic at 7 weeks 3 days ... Was rush to the er cause it had ruptured and they had to take the tube right tube. This is our first month trying injectables and iui. I'm at 4 days past iui. We have no kids been married 2 years.Click to expand...
> 
> I lost our set of twins Aug of 2011.. Miscarried one, they thought i was only 6 weeks when we went in for the ultrasound, when they didn't see one, i started bleeding right away. Doc said "in the next 48 hours, you'll pass the baby".. They gave me a medical bag in case i caught it while bleeding.. I sat on the Toilet at home crying, cramping, bleeding, my mom rushed to where i live to help me.. I finally passed the baby, i was further along than they thought.. I saw the nubs, the head.. Looked like an alien.. I held my baby crying asking why why WHY.. I put my baby in the medical bag and had to freeze it.. So yes, he/she was in my freezer.. Took my baby to the doctor to get sent to the autopsy unit.. I mourned for a week... Like a normal mother would, after losing a child..
> While i was sitting in church, a week later from the miscarriage.. i felt the pain, a stabbing pain.. When i went to the bathroom there was so much blood.. As soon as i walked out, i passed out in the hallway, when i woke up i was in the ER, levels were rising but not doubling.. They could not find any baby.. I was so upset not knowing what was happening... They Rushed me into the operating room and when i woke up, i remember asking the nurse what had happened.. She said "you had another baby stuck in your tube, we removed your tube and your baby as well"... I was so depressed, i could not stand life..
> 
> Not one, but two!! I asked why even get pregnant? To go through suffering, who would do this? Where did i go wrong?...
> Worst pain I've ever felt..Click to expand...
> 
> oh im so sorry. thats the hardest thing someone could ever go thru. i think youre amazingly strong to be here with us and trying again :hugs: please know that you are in my thoughts and prayersClick to expand...



Thank you.. I always tell myself "why did god let me get pregnant, then take my babies, and the one thing that help produce them?" I think i've stopped asking why, and just have to keep moving forward with what i want. I just feel like this whole process takes up alot of time. :growlmad:


----------



## claudiamarie3

wantjust1more said:


> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> My digi said "not pregnant".. I'll be hibernating.. I can't take this.
> 
> Don't lose hope... I'm in the same boat like u...one tube it's not over yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.. I really appreciate you all.
> 
> You have one tube too??Click to expand...
> 
> Yep lost our baby last year etopic at 7 weeks 3 days ... Was rush to the er cause it had ruptured and they had to take the tube right tube. This is our first month trying injectables and iui. I'm at 4 days past iui. We have no kids been married 2 years.Click to expand...
> 
> I lost our set of twins Aug of 2011.. Miscarried one, they thought i was only 6 weeks when we went in for the ultrasound, when they didn't see one, i started bleeding right away. Doc said "in the next 48 hours, you'll pass the baby".. They gave me a medical bag in case i caught it while bleeding.. I sat on the Toilet at home crying, cramping, bleeding, my mom rushed to where i live to help me.. I finally passed the baby, i was further along than they thought.. I saw the nubs, the head.. Looked like an alien.. I held my baby crying asking why why WHY.. I put my baby in the medical bag and had to freeze it.. So yes, he/she was in my freezer.. Took my baby to the doctor to get sent to the autopsy unit.. I mourned for a week... Like a normal mother would, after losing a child..
> While i was sitting in church, a week later from the miscarriage.. i felt the pain, a stabbing pain.. When i went to the bathroom there was so much blood.. As soon as i walked out, i passed out in the hallway, when i woke up i was in the ER, levels were rising but not doubling.. They could not find any baby.. I was so upset not knowing what was happening... They Rushed me into the operating room and when i woke up, i remember asking the nurse what had happened.. She said "you had another baby stuck in your tube, we removed your tube and your baby as well"... I was so depressed, i could not stand life..
> 
> Not one, but two!! I asked why even get pregnant? To go through suffering, who would do this? Where did i go wrong?...
> Worst pain I've ever felt..Click to expand...
> 
> oh im so sorry. thats the hardest thing someone could ever go thru. i think youre amazingly strong to be here with us and trying again :hugs: please know that you are in my thoughts and prayersClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.. I always tell myself "why did god let me get pregnant, then take my babies, and the one thing that help produce them?" I think i've stopped asking why, and just have to keep moving forward with what i want. I just feel like this whole process takes up alot of time. :growlmad:Click to expand...

its ok youll be so happy once you have your baby that you took all the time you needed to get them:hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

I hate that for you. So heartbreaking. I'm so sorry.

I'm on a bus to Chicago with my oldest son's 8th grade class. I welcome the busy schedule to help me through this 2ww. I'll test either Friday night or Saturday morning. Friday will be 6dpiui. It'll just be test on out the trigger at that point

I got an email that said Congrats on you new addition and it was a coupon. Weird. Maybe the internet knows something I don't lol


----------



## claudiamarie3

fluterby429 said:


> I hate that for you. So heartbreaking. I'm so sorry.
> 
> I'm on a bus to Chicago with my oldest son's 8th grade class. I welcome the busy schedule to help me through this 2ww. I'll test either Friday night or Saturday morning. Friday will be 6dpiui. It'll just be test on out the trigger at that point

omg 8th grade! i cant get over that i have a 4th grader lol 
yea same here. my 3 keep me busy on the weekends and talking to you all gets me thru my days


----------



## wildchic

Wantjust1more- I'm so sorry that you had to go through such an ordeal!*hugs* I hope that you are blessed with bfp this cycle!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi please can I join?

I'm on cd 5 doing my 3 rd attempt of iui this month guessing 24 th may.

Clomid, prognova to thicken lining, scans from day 8 -natural ovulation and iui day after positive test. Progesterone pessaries after and weekly acupuncture x


----------



## claudiamarie3

Lazydaisys said:


> Hi please can I join?
> 
> I'm on cd 5 doing my 3 rd attempt of iui this month guessing 24 th may.
> 
> Clomid, prognova to thicken lining, scans from day 8 -natural ovulation and iui day after positive test. Progesterone pessaries after and weekly acupuncture x

hi Lazydaisys and welcome to the group!:hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

I'm so very sorry for your losses ladies.. I have never been pregnant or had a loss, but I can't even wrap my head around how I would deal with such a terrible experience. I commend you ladies to be able to move forward and keep trying for your baby. You both are very strong and are in my prayers. Hoping you get a bfp and have a h&h 9 months very soon!!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Lazydaisys said:


> Hi please can I join?
> 
> I'm on cd 5 doing my 3 rd attempt of iui this month guessing 24 th may.
> 
> Clomid, prognova to thicken lining, scans from day 8 -natural ovulation and iui day after positive test. Progesterone pessaries after and weekly acupuncture x

 
Welcome :wave:

I was on Clomid myself this cycle, tracked my ovulation with opk as well and had an IUI on Monday. 

Wishing you lots of luck!!


----------



## Emi_Mo

Hi ladies!

Hoping it's okay that I join in. I tried to get caught up today as I was resting after my IUI. This month is IUI #2 with Gonal F and Ovidrel trigger. I had one good follie at 20mm and hubbies count was up to 23 mill post wash from 12 mill post wash last month. Those numbers have made me hopeful! I'm actually going in tomorrow for another IUI and then accupuncture. 

As I've caught up on some of your stories my heart aches for you. I know the love and deep desire I have for a baby I've never had so I can't even imagine the pain and grieving you have been through. Hoping and praying for a happy May for us all!


----------



## beneathmywing

Emi_Mo said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Hoping it's okay that I join in. I tried to get caught up today as I was resting after my IUI. This month is IUI #2 with Gonal F and Ovidrel trigger. I had one good follie at 20mm and hubbies count was up to 23 mill post wash from 12 mill post wash last month. Those numbers have made me hopeful! I'm actually going in tomorrow for another IUI and then accupuncture.
> 
> As I've caught up on some of your stories my heart aches for you. I know the love and deep desire I have for a baby I've never had so I can't even imagine the pain and grieving you have been through. Hoping and praying for a happy May for us all!

Welcome :wave: 

Sending lots of baby dust your way :dust:


----------



## claudiamarie3

Emi_Mo said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Hoping it's okay that I join in. I tried to get caught up today as I was resting after my IUI. This month is IUI #2 with Gonal F and Ovidrel trigger. I had one good follie at 20mm and hubbies count was up to 23 mill post wash from 12 mill post wash last month. Those numbers have made me hopeful! I'm actually going in tomorrow for another IUI and then accupuncture.
> 
> As I've caught up on some of your stories my heart aches for you. I know the love and deep desire I have for a baby I've never had so I can't even imagine the pain and grieving you have been through. Hoping and praying for a happy May for us all!

Welcome! Good luck to you


----------



## Miraclemaking

claudiamarie3 said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> My digi said "not pregnant".. I'll be hibernating.. I can't take this.
> 
> Don't lose hope... I'm in the same boat like u...one tube it's not over yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.. I really appreciate you all.
> 
> You have one tube too??Click to expand...
> 
> Yep lost our baby last year etopic at 7 weeks 3 days ... Was rush to the er cause it had ruptured and they had to take the tube right tube. This is our first month trying injectables and iui. I'm at 4 days past iui. We have no kids been married 2 years.Click to expand...
> 
> I lost our set of twins Aug of 2011.. Miscarried one, they thought i was only 6 weeks when we went in for the ultrasound, when they didn't see one, i started bleeding right away. Doc said "in the next 48 hours, you'll pass the baby".. They gave me a medical bag in case i caught it while bleeding.. I sat on the Toilet at home crying, cramping, bleeding, my mom rushed to where i live to help me.. I finally passed the baby, i was further along than they thought.. I saw the nubs, the head.. Looked like an alien.. I held my baby crying asking why why WHY.. I put my baby in the medical bag and had to freeze it.. So yes, he/she was in my freezer.. Took my baby to the doctor to get sent to the autopsy unit.. I mourned for a week... Like a normal mother would, after losing a child..
> While i was sitting in church, a week later from the miscarriage.. i felt the pain, a stabbing pain.. When i went to the bathroom there was so much blood.. As soon as i walked out, i passed out in the hallway, when i woke up i was in the ER, levels were rising but not doubling.. They could not find any baby.. I was so upset not knowing what was happening... They Rushed me into the operating room and when i woke up, i remember asking the nurse what had happened.. She said "you had another baby stuck in your tube, we removed your tube and your baby as well"... I was so depressed, i could not stand life..
> 
> Not one, but two!! I asked why even get pregnant? To go through suffering, who would do this? Where did i go wrong?...
> Worst pain I've ever felt..Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im sorry for your pain. Especially the trama you had to deal with after to get to closure. We had alerted the Dr office a week before it happened that we had spotting.. the midwife dismiss it. the day i was rush to the ER i was in the Dr office and she assured me the baby is ok. put the sono machine and showed me the baby moving. Even tho I told her i was in a pain level of 8 or 9 she sentme home..That was 1 pm at 7 Pm the Pain was beyond bearing. My husband to me to the ER and the technician said as soon as she saw me she knew what was happening. they baby had already died and I had internal bleeding. If i had gone untreated we would of died. I have changed doctors. and hospital. what pissed me off is they should of paid attention. I feel like I need to know their job. Had no Idea what to expect cause we were never pregnant before. I didnt know what is normal and what is not. SO now Im research everything. My I knew things wasnt right and my husband said also trust the Dr. office. Now he trust my feeling on this. They could of prevent the tube loss if was taken care of a week earlier when I called them. This hospital policy is I have to see the midwife before seeing the doctor.Click to expand...
> 
> omg thats ridiculous. im so sorry that you had such a horrible experience like that. its so scary because we have to trust them to some point because theyre the drs but we KNOW our bodies as well.Click to expand...

It is rediculous.. And we can't do anything about it.. And honestly I don't have the energy to keep reliving it


----------



## Miraclemaking

wantjust1more said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> My digi said "not pregnant".. I'll be hibernating.. I can't take this.
> 
> Don't lose hope... I'm in the same boat like u...one tube it's not over yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.. I really appreciate you all.
> 
> You have one tube too??Click to expand...
> 
> Yep lost our baby last year etopic at 7 weeks 3 days ... Was rush to the er cause it had ruptured and they had to take the tube right tube. This is our first month trying injectables and iui. I'm at 4 days past iui. We have no kids been married 2 years.Click to expand...
> 
> I lost our set of twins Aug of 2011.. Miscarried one, they thought i was only 6 weeks when we went in for the ultrasound, when they didn't see one, i started bleeding right away. Doc said "in the next 48 hours, you'll pass the baby".. They gave me a medical bag in case i caught it while bleeding.. I sat on the Toilet at home crying, cramping, bleeding, my mom rushed to where i live to help me.. I finally passed the baby, i was further along than they thought.. I saw the nubs, the head.. Looked like an alien.. I held my baby crying asking why why WHY.. I put my baby in the medical bag and had to freeze it.. So yes, he/she was in my freezer.. Took my baby to the doctor to get sent to the autopsy unit.. I mourned for a week... Like a normal mother would, after losing a child..
> While i was sitting in church, a week later from the miscarriage.. i felt the pain, a stabbing pain.. When i went to the bathroom there was so much blood.. As soon as i walked out, i passed out in the hallway, when i woke up i was in the ER, levels were rising but not doubling.. They could not find any baby.. I was so upset not knowing what was happening... They Rushed me into the operating room and when i woke up, i remember asking the nurse what had happened.. She said "you had another baby stuck in your tube, we removed your tube and your baby as well"... I was so depressed, i could not stand life..
> 
> Not one, but two!! I asked why even get pregnant? To go through suffering, who would do this? Where did i go wrong?...
> Worst pain I've ever felt..Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im sorry for your pain. Especially the trama you had to deal with after to get to closure. We had alerted the Dr office a week before it happened that we had spotting.. the midwife dismiss it. the day i was rush to the ER i was in the Dr office and she assured me the baby is ok. put the sono machine and showed me the baby moving. Even tho I told her i was in a pain level of 8 or 9 she sentme home..That was 1 pm at 7 Pm the Pain was beyond bearing. My husband to me to the ER and the technician said as soon as she saw me she knew what was happening. they baby had already died and I had internal bleeding. If i had gone untreated we would of died. I have changed doctors. and hospital. what pissed me off is they should of paid attention. I feel like I need to know their job. Had no Idea what to expect cause we were never pregnant before. I didnt know what is normal and what is not. SO now Im research everything. My I knew things wasnt right and my husband said also trust the Dr. office. Now he trust my feeling on this. They could of prevent the tube loss if was taken care of a week earlier when I called them. This hospital policy is I have to see the midwife before seeing the doctor.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it have to be like that.. Horrible experiences-- pregnancies in general are supposed to be beautiful moments.
> I feel like my doctor should have done a D&C, not let me del. the baby like that. I KNOW exactly how you feel. There is a pill they could have given us, MTX that would have done the process, still saving the tube.. I know how you feel and i know how it is being the one tube wonder.
> 
> we can't go back in time, all we can do it start fresh and every morning thank god that we are alive, because we lost so much blood. I feel like we went through the same experience but different sides of the body.. So weird..
> 
> we will get our rainbow babies. One way or another! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hopefully see I would of been due May 17 which is my birthday so I'm hoping I'm pregnant for my birthday ... Trying to make this some kind of positive


----------



## wildchic

Miraclemaking- I see now that you also suffered a loss. I'm so sorry hun! Hope that you get a great birthday gift and that you are blessed with a bfp! My birthday is 10 days after yours:) hopefully some luck in that! Fx hun!


----------



## wildchic

Welcome Emi & Lazy:) glad we're all in one thread:) fx for this cycle ladies! I'm 13dpo & af should be here on Saturday. Hoping she stays away tho! Any of you ladies experiencing any symptoms? So far I've had a breakout on my face, twinges in my left ovary(last night), a mouth ulcer(omg, it hurts!), af cramps on 6dpo, dizzy on 4&5dpo. And how can I forget, I've been so moody & irritated these past 2 days! While I know that all this could be normal in the tww(or all in my head,lol), I'm trying to be hopeful! Saturday is my beta & I just wish it could come quicker!


----------



## gliterbg

New to the group.

A little about me. Today is cd7 and started Gonal F injections on cd5. This is will be IUI #4. The first 3 IUI's were un-medicated and all 3 failed.

I feel very lucky to have a very supportive DH every step of the way and especially since he has been great giving me the injections (don't think I could do it myself).

I'm so happy to have found this group. Although DH is very supportive he doesn't know what changes happens to our bodies and what thoughts go through our heads through this process, so it's really nice to hear from other women that are going through the same thing.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## claudiamarie3

gliterbg said:


> New to the group.
> 
> A little about me. Today is cd7 and started Gonal F injections on cd5. This is will be IUI #4. The first 3 IUI's were un-medicated and all 3 failed.
> 
> I feel very lucky to have a very supportive DH every step of the way and especially since he has been great giving me the injections (don't think I could do it myself).
> 
> I'm so happy to have found this group. Although DH is very supportive he doesn't know what changes happens to our bodies and what thoughts go through our heads through this process, so it's really nice to hear from other women that are going through the same thing.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.

hi gliterbg! welcome and good luck to you! i completely understand. its nice to be among women who understand the madness we go thru :hugs:


----------



## Miraclemaking

wildchic said:


> Miraclemaking- I see now that you also suffered a loss. I'm so sorry hun! Hope that you get a great birthday gift and that you are blessed with a bfp! My birthday is 10 days after yours:) hopefully some luck in that! Fx hun!

Wild chic Ty :) fx to you too. 

So I went in to the doc today to test progesterone and they said it 40 that it looks good. I been taking progesterone gel also. I asked if that can cause it she said not as much.. Any of u have experience with the progesterone test at about 6 days past iui? She says it's a good sign but I doesn't test the pregnancy hormone.


----------



## wantjust1more

Hey girls!so i've been keeping busy and just relaxing, going for a jog, exercising. etc. I did try to check my cervix and the "nose" that everyone says you're supposed to feel, I felt yesterday, it was high but reachable, and this morning, I couldn't reach it and i didn't want to try to reach any further lol :haha: So I am hoping its a good sign because i know when my period is around the corner, it's low and soft. So FX'd!!!!!! not to mention, my face is doing wonderful!!! :thumbup:


Welcome to everyone who is new to this thread! It's a great one!!!


----------



## wantjust1more

Miraclemaking said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking- I see now that you also suffered a loss. I'm so sorry hun! Hope that you get a great birthday gift and that you are blessed with a bfp! My birthday is 10 days after yours:) hopefully some luck in that! Fx hun!
> 
> Wild chic Ty :) fx to you too.
> 
> So I went in to the doc today to test progesterone and they said it 40 that it looks good. I been taking progesterone gel also. I asked if that can cause it she said not as much.. Any of u have experience with the progesterone test at about 6 days past iui? She says it's a good sign but I doesn't test the pregnancy hormone.Click to expand...


No, my doctor hasn't even checked anything yet. They did last cycle and was all good, so i guess they felt they didn't need to do it this cycle. 

How are feeling other wise?


----------



## wantjust1more

Emi_Mo said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Hoping it's okay that I join in. I tried to get caught up today as I was resting after my IUI. This month is IUI #2 with Gonal F and Ovidrel trigger. I had one good follie at 20mm and hubbies count was up to 23 mill post wash from 12 mill post wash last month. Those numbers have made me hopeful! I'm actually going in tomorrow for another IUI and then accupuncture.
> 
> As I've caught up on some of your stories my heart aches for you. I know the love and deep desire I have for a baby I've never had so I can't even imagine the pain and grieving you have been through. Hoping and praying for a happy May for us all!

 

Yay you moved over to this thread!!! :happydance:


----------



## Miraclemaking

wantjust1more said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking- I see now that you also suffered a loss. I'm so sorry hun! Hope that you get a great birthday gift and that you are blessed with a bfp! My birthday is 10 days after yours:) hopefully some luck in that! Fx hun!
> 
> Wild chic Ty :) fx to you too.
> 
> So I went in to the doc today to test progesterone and they said it 40 that it looks good. I been taking progesterone gel also. I asked if that can cause it she said not as much.. Any of u have experience with the progesterone test at about 6 days past iui? She says it's a good sign but I doesn't test the pregnancy hormone.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, my doctor hasn't even checked anything yet. They did last cycle and was all good, so i guess they felt they didn't need to do it this cycle.
> 
> How are feeling other wise?Click to expand...

Thanks feeling good .. Not a much symptoms tho.
I think it's a positive sign the cervix is high.. I think it's great news for you :)


----------



## wantjust1more

Miraclemaking said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking- I see now that you also suffered a loss. I'm so sorry hun! Hope that you get a great birthday gift and that you are blessed with a bfp! My birthday is 10 days after yours:) hopefully some luck in that! Fx hun!
> 
> Wild chic Ty :) fx to you too.
> 
> So I went in to the doc today to test progesterone and they said it 40 that it looks good. I been taking progesterone gel also. I asked if that can cause it she said not as much.. Any of u have experience with the progesterone test at about 6 days past iui? She says it's a good sign but I doesn't test the pregnancy hormone.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, my doctor hasn't even checked anything yet. They did last cycle and was all good, so i guess they felt they didn't need to do it this cycle.
> 
> How are feeling other wise?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks feeling good .. Not a much symptoms tho.
> I think it's a positive sign the cervix is high.. I think it's great news for you :)Click to expand...



if i'm feeling it right lol :dance: 

I'm hoping!! I got my ticker and counting down the days.. .


----------



## beneathmywing

Fx for all you ladies! We have a great thread going on and hoping it's a lucky one <3


----------



## wantjust1more

beneathmywing said:


> Fx for all you ladies! We have a great thread going on and hoping it's a lucky one <3

I'm praying too that this is everyones lucky thread and month!!! lol :holly: 
It would be so awesome!!! 

How are you feeling?


----------



## claudiamarie3

wantjust1more said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Fx for all you ladies! We have a great thread going on and hoping it's a lucky one <3
> 
> I'm praying too that this is everyones lucky thread and month!!! lol :holly:
> It would be so awesome!!!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

lol omg shes got huge boobies:laugh2:


----------



## wantjust1more

claudiamarie3 said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Fx for all you ladies! We have a great thread going on and hoping it's a lucky one <3
> 
> I'm praying too that this is everyones lucky thread and month!!! lol :holly:
> It would be so awesome!!!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> lol omg shes got huge boobies:laugh2:Click to expand...

LOL right i love holly though! she makes me laugh!! :haha:


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Fx for all you ladies! We have a great thread going on and hoping it's a lucky one <3
> 
> I'm praying too that this is everyones lucky thread and month!!! lol :holly:
> It would be so awesome!!!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

hehe Holly is the best :holly:

I'm okay.. still no sore boobs, which is odd. My boobs start to hurt at 1dpo until af. Still crampy and just sore and my hips are achy today and I'm sooooooo tired. :wacko: more than usual haha.

How are you feeling?


----------



## claudiamarie3

beneathmywing said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Fx for all you ladies! We have a great thread going on and hoping it's a lucky one <3
> 
> I'm praying too that this is everyones lucky thread and month!!! lol :holly:
> It would be so awesome!!!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> hehe Holly is the best :holly:
> 
> I'm okay.. still no sore boobs, which is odd. My boobs start to hurt at 1dpo until af. Still crampy and just sore and my hips are achy today and I'm sooooooo tired. :wacko: more than usual haha.
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

i just realized i had my iui the day after u did :) i was still a little crampy yesterday today just a little tight on my abdomen and lower back pain but nothing more


----------



## beneathmywing

claudiamarie3 said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Fx for all you ladies! We have a great thread going on and hoping it's a lucky one <3
> 
> I'm praying too that this is everyones lucky thread and month!!! lol :holly:
> It would be so awesome!!!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> hehe Holly is the best :holly:
> 
> I'm okay.. still no sore boobs, which is odd. My boobs start to hurt at 1dpo until af. Still crampy and just sore and my hips are achy today and I'm sooooooo tired. :wacko: more than usual haha.
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> i just realized i had my iui the day after u did :) i was still a little crampy yesterday today just a little tight on my abdomen and lower back pain but nothing moreClick to expand...

Yay. We can potentially be bump buddies, hun <3

Same here. I had cramping last cycle as well, so maybe the IUI does cause some cramping/aching.


----------



## claudiamarie3

beneathmywing said:


> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Fx for all you ladies! We have a great thread going on and hoping it's a lucky one <3
> 
> I'm praying too that this is everyones lucky thread and month!!! lol :holly:
> It would be so awesome!!!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> hehe Holly is the best :holly:
> 
> I'm okay.. still no sore boobs, which is odd. My boobs start to hurt at 1dpo until af. Still crampy and just sore and my hips are achy today and I'm sooooooo tired. :wacko: more than usual haha.
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> i just realized i had my iui the day after u did :) i was still a little crampy yesterday today just a little tight on my abdomen and lower back pain but nothing moreClick to expand...
> 
> Yay. We can potentially be bump buddies, hun <3
> 
> Same here. I had cramping last cycle as well, so maybe the IUI does cause some cramping/aching.Click to expand...

oh how fun! i hope well end up being bump buddies :happydance:
last cycle what other symptoms did u have? and did u hold out til 12dpo to test? my nurse is making me wait til 5/28


----------



## Lazydaisys

Best of luck everybody. Hope those are good symptoms wildchic xx

My baby from my early loss would have been born April 30th and it's been really hard seeing newborns thinking I should be excited about mine. Hoping we can all get pregnant soon and all be happy xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Lazydaisys said:


> Best of luck everybody. Hope those are good symptoms wildchic xx
> 
> My baby from my early loss would have been born April 30th and it's been really hard seeing newborns thinking I should be excited about mine. Hoping we can all get pregnant soon and all be happy xxx

Good luck, hun :hugs: I'm sorry for your loss <3


----------



## beneathmywing

claudiamarie3 said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Fx for all you ladies! We have a great thread going on and hoping it's a lucky one <3
> 
> I'm praying too that this is everyones lucky thread and month!!! lol :holly:
> It would be so awesome!!!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> hehe Holly is the best :holly:
> 
> I'm okay.. still no sore boobs, which is odd. My boobs start to hurt at 1dpo until af. Still crampy and just sore and my hips are achy today and I'm sooooooo tired. :wacko: more than usual haha.
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> i just realized i had my iui the day after u did :) i was still a little crampy yesterday today just a little tight on my abdomen and lower back pain but nothing moreClick to expand...
> 
> Yay. We can potentially be bump buddies, hun <3
> 
> Same here. I had cramping last cycle as well, so maybe the IUI does cause some cramping/aching.Click to expand...
> 
> oh how fun! i hope well end up being bump buddies :happydance:
> last cycle what other symptoms did u have? and did u hold out til 12dpo to test? my nurse is making me wait til 5/28Click to expand...

The norm, cramping, headaches, sore boobs. All AF related, apparently =/

I waited till about 11dpo to test. I think I'm going to end up testing much sooner this cycle because I have about 20 ic's lolll.


----------



## claudiamarie3

Lazydaisys said:


> Best of luck everybody. Hope those are good symptoms wildchic xx
> 
> My baby from my early loss would have been born April 30th and it's been really hard seeing newborns thinking I should be excited about mine. Hoping we can all get pregnant soon and all be happy xxx

im so sorry:cry: but im sure youll get your BFP:hugs:


----------



## wildchic

Lazydaisys said:


> Best of luck everybody. Hope those are good symptoms wildchic xx
> 
> My baby from my early loss would have been born April 30th and it's been really hard seeing newborns thinking I should be excited about mine. Hoping we can all get pregnant soon and all be happy xxx

Really sorry about how you're feeling Lazy*hugs*. I'm sure we will get there and we will all be happy! Fx for us all! How did your cycle off go? Could you relax and not think about ttc?


----------



## wantjust1more

beneathmywing said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Fx for all you ladies! We have a great thread going on and hoping it's a lucky one <3
> 
> I'm praying too that this is everyones lucky thread and month!!! lol :holly:
> It would be so awesome!!!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> hehe Holly is the best :holly:
> 
> I'm okay.. still no sore boobs, which is odd. My boobs start to hurt at 1dpo until af. Still crampy and just sore and my hips are achy today and I'm sooooooo tired. :wacko: more than usual haha.
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...



Maybe it's a good sign!!! I'm good, was SUPER tired yesterday went to be at 7pm and didn't wake up til about 5/530.. I feel rested now. The only thing are sore is my nipples not the whole boob.. so weird. and usually i feel wet like af is going to come.. and nothing.. Idk what is up. Maybe it's a good sign!!! I think i'm going to have a drink tonight, do you all think it's a good idea????:shrug:


----------



## wantjust1more

wildchic said:


> Welcome Emi & Lazy:) glad we're all in one thread:) fx for this cycle ladies! I'm 13dpo & af should be here on Saturday. Hoping she stays away tho! Any of you ladies experiencing any symptoms? So far I've had a breakout on my face, twinges in my left ovary(last night), a mouth ulcer(omg, it hurts!), af cramps on 6dpo, dizzy on 4&5dpo. And how can I forget, I've been so moody & irritated these past 2 days! While I know that all this could be normal in the tww(or all in my head,lol), I'm trying to be hopeful! Saturday is my beta & I just wish it could come quicker!

Wow sounds like all my symptoms!!!:thumbup:


----------



## beaglemom

Another neg test for me at 12 dpo. Lets hope Sunday has better results.


----------



## beebb

Hi ladies I'm Bee from Australia and I had my very first unmediated IUI on 13th May 2014. I am 28 and my husband is 30 and we can't conceive naturally because my husband has had cancer three times in the last two years and his last surgery has caused him to develop a medical condition called retrograde ejaculation (sperm retracts back into the bladder as opposed to coming out). Luckily when he was first diagnosed we were able to bank his sperm and now he has been given a good bill of health consistently for the last 9 months we felt it was good timing to start our journey to have a family.
As I mentioned I had my first IUI on Tuesday (just gone) and I'm so nervous. I didn't have any medications this time around just monitored closely via blood tests and ultrasounds and I had a trigger on Monday the day before the procedure. 
I supposed I'm worried because I don't know anyone who has experienced what we have and gone through IUI and IVF. So any advice or friendly chatting would be so comforting. 
I have had cramping on and off in my lower abdomen and slight spotting on yesterday (15th) which I read online could be a result of the insemination etc. 
I wish everyone on here lots of luck and look forward to some nice stories!! xo


----------



## claudiamarie3

beebb said:


> Hi ladies I'm Bee from Australia and I had my very first unmediated IUI on 13th May 2014. I am 28 and my husband is 30 and we can't conceive naturally because my husband has had cancer three times in the last two years and his last surgery has caused him to develop a medical condition called retrograde ejaculation (sperm retracts back into the bladder as opposed to coming out). Luckily when he was first diagnosed we were able to bank his sperm and now he has been given a good bill of health consistently for the last 9 months we felt it was good timing to start our journey to have a family.
> As I mentioned I had my first IUI on Tuesday (just gone) and I'm so nervous. I didn't have any medications this time around just monitored closely via blood tests and ultrasounds and I had a trigger on Monday the day before the procedure.
> I supposed I'm worried because I don't know anyone who has experienced what we have and gone through IUI and IVF. So any advice or friendly chatting would be so comforting.
> I have had cramping on and off in my lower abdomen and slight spotting on yesterday (15th) which I read online could be a result of the insemination etc.
> I wish everyone on here lots of luck and look forward to some nice stories!! xo

hiii and welcome! i just had my 1st unmedicated IUI on tuesday as well :) i am 29 and my wife 26 and were ttc our first. good luck to you! im sorry your hubby has gone thru so much but it sounds like hes doing great! FXd


----------



## wildchic

wantjust1more said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Emi & Lazy:) glad we're all in one thread:) fx for this cycle ladies! I'm 13dpo & af should be here on Saturday. Hoping she stays away tho! Any of you ladies experiencing any symptoms? So far I've had a breakout on my face, twinges in my left ovary(last night), a mouth ulcer(omg, it hurts!), af cramps on 6dpo, dizzy on 4&5dpo. And how can I forget, I've been so moody & irritated these past 2 days! While I know that all this could be normal in the tww(or all in my head,lol), I'm trying to be hopeful! Saturday is my beta & I just wish it could come quicker!
> 
> Wow sounds like all my symptoms!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Fx that it means something positive*wink* I've been cramping today tho, so I'm expecting the witch to show her ugly face late tonight or tomorrow morning:(


----------



## wildchic

beaglemom said:


> Another neg test for me at 12 dpo. Lets hope Sunday has better results.

I hope you get a :bfp: 12dpo is still early and I think the latest for implantaion is about 12dpo, so fx for you hun!


----------



## wildchic

beebb said:


> Hi ladies I'm Bee from Australia and I had my very first unmediated IUI on 13th May 2014. I am 28 and my husband is 30 and we can't conceive naturally because my husband has had cancer three times in the last two years and his last surgery has caused him to develop a medical condition called retrograde ejaculation (sperm retracts back into the bladder as opposed to coming out). Luckily when he was first diagnosed we were able to bank his sperm and now he has been given a good bill of health consistently for the last 9 months we felt it was good timing to start our journey to have a family.
> As I mentioned I had my first IUI on Tuesday (just gone) and I'm so nervous. I didn't have any medications this time around just monitored closely via blood tests and ultrasounds and I had a trigger on Monday the day before the procedure.
> I supposed I'm worried because I don't know anyone who has experienced what we have and gone through IUI and IVF. So any advice or friendly chatting would be so comforting.
> I have had cramping on and off in my lower abdomen and slight spotting on yesterday (15th) which I read online could be a result of the insemination etc.
> I wish everyone on here lots of luck and look forward to some nice stories!! xo

Hi and welcome:) sorry you dh went through all that hun! I hope that iui works 1st go for you! The ladies here are great! Ask if you have any questions!


----------



## wantjust1more

beaglemom said:


> Another neg test for me at 12 dpo. Lets hope Sunday has better results.

I have a feeling this isn't our cycle.. My face is breaking out again, like crazy, i don't know what it is but looking back with my miss carriage and son my face was clear before a bfp... I'm so sad


----------



## beebb

Thank you! That's great news for you and it looks like we are on the same track with our IUIs!! I have a follow up blood test on the 2nd June...just over two weeks which I was surprised at as usually they test you at two weeks! oh well nothing I can do but wait...which will be hard :)


----------



## claudiamarie3

beebb said:


> Thank you! That's great news for you and it looks like we are on the same track with our IUIs!! I have a follow up blood test on the 2nd June...just over two weeks which I was surprised at as usually they test you at two weeks! oh well nothing I can do but wait...which will be hard :)

yea they have me testing on the 28th. so far i mean yea were only 3 days out BUT i feel pretty good. come the end of next week tho eek we'll see


----------



## beebb

wildchic said:


> Hi and welcome:) sorry you dh went through all that hun! I hope that iui works 1st go for you! The ladies here are great! Ask if you have any questions!

Thanks wildchick :) I'm quite nervous about the whole process and now waiting long three weeks for a blood test. Just reading through these messages and success stories gives me some hope!


----------



## beebb

claudiamarie3 said:


> beebb said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! That's great news for you and it looks like we are on the same track with our IUIs!! I have a follow up blood test on the 2nd June...just over two weeks which I was surprised at as usually they test you at two weeks! oh well nothing I can do but wait...which will be hard :)
> 
> yea they have me testing on the 28th. so far i mean yea were only 3 days out BUT i feel pretty good. come the end of next week tho eek we'll seeClick to expand...


Glad you're feeling good! I've had a few cramps which come and go which I think was from the trigger injection which wasn't so nice. I found the actual procedure quick and relatively painless which is a positive should I have to do a second round. Good luck to you on the 28th!! fingers crossed!


----------



## beneathmywing

beaglemom said:


> Another neg test for me at 12 dpo. Lets hope Sunday has better results.

Dont lose hope yet!!


----------



## beneathmywing

beebb said:


> Hi ladies I'm Bee from Australia and I had my very first unmediated IUI on 13th May 2014. I am 28 and my husband is 30 and we can't conceive naturally because my husband has had cancer three times in the last two years and his last surgery has caused him to develop a medical condition called retrograde ejaculation (sperm retracts back into the bladder as opposed to coming out). Luckily when he was first diagnosed we were able to bank his sperm and now he has been given a good bill of health consistently for the last 9 months we felt it was good timing to start our journey to have a family.
> As I mentioned I had my first IUI on Tuesday (just gone) and I'm so nervous. I didn't have any medications this time around just monitored closely via blood tests and ultrasounds and I had a trigger on Monday the day before the procedure.
> I supposed I'm worried because I don't know anyone who has experienced what we have and gone through IUI and IVF. So any advice or friendly chatting would be so comforting.
> I have had cramping on and off in my lower abdomen and slight spotting on yesterday (15th) which I read online could be a result of the insemination etc.
> I wish everyone on here lots of luck and look forward to some nice stories!! xo

Welcome!!! Im so sorry to hear about your husband. You are both in my prayers!! Sending you lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## wantjust1more

Girls, I'm having a melt down... 
Just found out my dh's friends wife is pregnant, AGAIN, THIS time with triplets naturally, will be 8/9 kids for her.. She doesn't work, and just sits at home watching the kids.. I feel like all my hard work going to school, working, i should just do the same thing... Maybe I'll have better luck. I deleted my fb, and am pissed off at dh.. I don't even know why.. Just mad.. Crying and furious... Ugh, when can i just get our rainbow babies.. So freaking unfair!!!! 

Thanks for letting me vent


----------



## beaglemom

I just looked at my calendar, & if this cycle is a bust, I won't be able to do the IUI next cycle. I will be out of town on CD 12 which is when I did the IUI this cycle. I hope I have a positive this cycle, but maybe if I don't, I will do a monitored with timed intercourse. My insurance will pay a big chunk of that anyways. The only issue is being able to time it. We will be with family in PA & traveling to a Yankee game in NY. Ugh! I also have no idea how long a cycle would be if this one didn't work since I had an earlier O & on so many meds. So next cycle is just up in the air until I get a final result from this cycle.


----------



## wildchic

Wantjust1more- I know how it feels hun, a few weeks ago, my sister announced she was pregnant:( I was happy for her, but hurt at the same time! I cried the whole night! She unfortunately lost that baby and I was devastated for her(she was more calm). Anyhow, I know how it feels when the people around you get pregnant so easy, while you struggle! Its so unfair! Our time will come though! Beaglemom- that sucks that you won't do iui next cycle if no bfp! But maybe the TI will do the trick!!! I hope it does!


----------



## wildchic

So, me and dh dtd last night and usually I'll have ewcm the next day. My last trip to the toilet, I wiped and saw a bit of stretchy stuff, so wiped again and got a lot of ewcm(sorry tmi) it the ewcm, there was a dot(literally) of blood! It could be the start of af, but there was nothing after that! I'm 14dpo(usually a 13day lp) so af should have been here today! But but but... I'm on Progynova 2x2mg/day which apparently can delay af. My temp of this morning was 36.95 which is quite high! Fx ladies! Beta in the morning*eek*


----------



## fluterby429

FX'd for you Wild


----------



## wantjust1more

wildchic said:


> Wantjust1more- I know how it feels hun, a few weeks ago, my sister announced she was pregnant:( I was happy for her, but hurt at the same time! I cried the whole night! She unfortunately lost that baby and I was devastated for her(she was more calm). Anyhow, I know how it feels when the people around you get pregnant so easy, while you struggle! Its so unfair! Our time will come though! Beaglemom- that sucks that you won't do iui next cycle if no bfp! But maybe the TI will do the trick!!! I hope it does!

 Its so hard, so hard to know i had 4 follies ready and still not knowing if I'm pregnant or not.. Just so frustrating.. I don't know how to feel anymore.. Think, act.. I feel like I'm always crying...


----------



## beaglemom

wantjust1more said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Wantjust1more- I know how it feels hun, a few weeks ago, my sister announced she was pregnant:( I was happy for her, but hurt at the same time! I cried the whole night! She unfortunately lost that baby and I was devastated for her(she was more calm). Anyhow, I know how it feels when the people around you get pregnant so easy, while you struggle! Its so unfair! Our time will come though! Beaglemom- that sucks that you won't do iui next cycle if no bfp! But maybe the TI will do the trick!!! I hope it does!
> 
> Its so hard, so hard to know i had 4 follies ready and still not knowing if I'm pregnant or not.. Just so frustrating.. I don't know how to feel anymore.. Think, act.. I feel like I'm always crying...Click to expand...

I have felt on the verge of tears for days...last night I cried for no real reason. Maybe this is a good sign ;)

By the way, I am not normally a crier...so I am hoping it is pregnancy hormones!


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> Girls, I'm having a melt down...
> Just found out my dh's friends wife is pregnant, AGAIN, THIS time with triplets naturally, will be 8/9 kids for her.. She doesn't work, and just sits at home watching the kids.. I feel like all my hard work going to school, working, i should just do the same thing... Maybe I'll have better luck. I deleted my fb, and am pissed off at dh.. I don't even know why.. Just mad.. Crying and furious... Ugh, when can i just get our rainbow babies.. So freaking unfair!!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent

Im so sorry hun!! I know how hard it is. One thing that keeps me going is knowing my time will come and just remember your time will come as well!!! Xox :hugs:


----------



## beaglemom

wantjust1more said:


> Girls, I'm having a melt down...
> Just found out my dh's friends wife is pregnant, AGAIN, THIS time with triplets naturally, will be 8/9 kids for her.. She doesn't work, and just sits at home watching the kids.. I feel like all my hard work going to school, working, i should just do the same thing... Maybe I'll have better luck. I deleted my fb, and am pissed off at dh.. I don't even know why.. Just mad.. Crying and furious... Ugh, when can i just get our rainbow babies.. So freaking unfair!!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent

Are you saying she has 8 or 9 kids! If so, this woman has nothing else to do in life except breed? Is she a rabbit? I am just saying, I want a child...maybe even 2...4 seems crazy & anything over 5 seems nuts!!! But that is just me.


----------



## wildchic

Thanx fluterby:) beaglemom- could be a good thing! Its said that anything that seems odd, is a good thing! I took off my bra earlier and my nipples feel like they're raw! They really hurt! So until af shows, I'm taking it as a good sign coz I never get sore boobs/nipples


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> So, me and dh dtd last night and usually I'll have ewcm the next day. My last trip to the toilet, I wiped and saw a bit of stretchy stuff, so wiped again and got a lot of ewcm(sorry tmi) it the ewcm, there was a dot(literally) of blood! It could be the start of af, but there was nothing after that! I'm 14dpo(usually a 13day lp) so af should have been here today! But but but... I'm on Progynova 2x2mg/day which apparently can delay af. My temp of this morning was 36.95 which is quite high! Fx ladies! Beta in the morning*eek*

Fx for you!!!!!


----------



## wantjust1more

beneathmywing said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I'm having a melt down...
> Just found out my dh's friends wife is pregnant, AGAIN, THIS time with triplets naturally, will be 8/9 kids for her.. She doesn't work, and just sits at home watching the kids.. I feel like all my hard work going to school, working, i should just do the same thing... Maybe I'll have better luck. I deleted my fb, and am pissed off at dh.. I don't even know why.. Just mad.. Crying and furious... Ugh, when can i just get our rainbow babies.. So freaking unfair!!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent
> 
> Im so sorry hun!! I know how hard it is. One thing that keeps me going is knowing my time will come and just remember your time will come as well!!! Xox :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you love-- I just feel like one neg after another is heart breaking. and then there are posts that i see like that. BOOM they are preg. I don't know why i feel like ttc is such as chore. :cry:

I know one day, dh said the same thing. Just so hard to comprehend right now. I think i'm going through my emotional melt down episode! :coffee::cry:


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I'm having a melt down...
> Just found out my dh's friends wife is pregnant, AGAIN, THIS time with triplets naturally, will be 8/9 kids for her.. She doesn't work, and just sits at home watching the kids.. I feel like all my hard work going to school, working, i should just do the same thing... Maybe I'll have better luck. I deleted my fb, and am pissed off at dh.. I don't even know why.. Just mad.. Crying and furious... Ugh, when can i just get our rainbow babies.. So freaking unfair!!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent
> 
> Im so sorry hun!! I know how hard it is. One thing that keeps me going is knowing my time will come and just remember your time will come as well!!! Xox :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you love-- I just feel like one neg after another is heart breaking. and then there are posts that i see like that. BOOM they are preg. I don't know why i feel like ttc is such as chore. :cry:
> 
> I know one day, dh said the same thing. Just so hard to comprehend right now. I think i'm going through my emotional melt down episode! :coffee::cry:Click to expand...

We all have those days. Trust me i've had my fair share. It is heartbreaking, but as hard as it is we cant let it bring us down. When we get our bfp's, this struggle will be overshadowed with joy and it will be worth all the tears!!


----------



## wantjust1more

beaglemom said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I'm having a melt down...
> Just found out my dh's friends wife is pregnant, AGAIN, THIS time with triplets naturally, will be 8/9 kids for her.. She doesn't work, and just sits at home watching the kids.. I feel like all my hard work going to school, working, i should just do the same thing... Maybe I'll have better luck. I deleted my fb, and am pissed off at dh.. I don't even know why.. Just mad.. Crying and furious... Ugh, when can i just get our rainbow babies.. So freaking unfair!!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent
> 
> Are you saying she has 8 or 9 kids! If so, this woman has nothing else to do in life except breed? Is she a rabbit? I am just saying, I want a child...maybe even 2...4 seems crazy & anything over 5 seems nuts!!! But that is just me.Click to expand...

 she will when she delivers these triplets.. All her pregnancies are natural.. She doesn't work, she doesn't do anything with her days and then to hear this???!!! Ugh, upsets me!! I've lost my twins and its taken us 3+ years to ttc.. We work full time, I'm in nursing school, dh has a great job, and then to hear stories like hers makes me cringe.. 

I may be harsh but what example is she setting for her kids?? 

Just really hit a emotional spark today..


----------



## wantjust1more

beaglemom said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Wantjust1more- I know how it feels hun, a few weeks ago, my sister announced she was pregnant:( I was happy for her, but hurt at the same time! I cried the whole night! She unfortunately lost that baby and I was devastated for her(she was more calm). Anyhow, I know how it feels when the people around you get pregnant so easy, while you struggle! Its so unfair! Our time will come though! Beaglemom- that sucks that you won't do iui next cycle if no bfp! But maybe the TI will do the trick!!! I hope it does!
> 
> Its so hard, so hard to know i had 4 follies ready and still not knowing if I'm pregnant or not.. Just so frustrating.. I don't know how to feel anymore.. Think, act.. I feel like I'm always crying...Click to expand...
> 
> I have felt on the verge of tears for days...last night I cried for no real reason. Maybe this is a good sign ;)
> 
> By the way, I am not normally a crier...so I am hoping it is pregnancy hormones!Click to expand...

I've been crying for the days at least since Wednesday... Idk what is up.. I know when my face breaks out af is on her way.. And i think I'm preparing myself.. :(


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies:) I'm just updating! I went for my beta today(15dpo) at 8am, got a call at 10am from the fs. He congratulated me, telling me that I'm preggers:) I go in on Monday for another beta to see if its doubling! I was in tears when I hung up the phone! Dh was holding me and he too had tears in his eyes! Fx all goes well. Oh, my beta was at 303, the nurse says that they normally see a 60 on 15dpo. I'm just hoping that things go like it should! I'm sending some :dust: your way ladies, we need more bfp's!!!


----------



## beaglemom

wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies:) I'm just updating! I went for my beta today(15dpo) at 8am, got a call at 10am from the fs. He congratulated me, telling me that I'm preggers:) I go in on Monday for another beta to see if its doubling! I was in tears when I hung up the phone! Dh was holding me and he too had tears in his eyes! Fx all goes well. Oh, my beta was at 303, the nurse says that they normally see a 60 on 15dpo. I'm just hoping that things go like it should! I'm sending some :dust: your way ladies, we need more bfp's!!!

that's awesome! I hope I am right behind you. 13 dpo and a neg today.


----------



## wildchic

Beaglemom- I had a neg at 11dpo, so anything is possible! Fx that you too get a :bfp:


----------



## Emi_Mo

Miraclemaking said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking- I see now that you also suffered a loss. I'm so sorry hun! Hope that you get a great birthday gift and that you are blessed with a bfp! My birthday is 10 days after yours:) hopefully some luck in that! Fx hun!
> 
> Wild chic Ty :) fx to you too.
> 
> So I went in to the doc today to test progesterone and they said it 40 that it looks good. I been taking progesterone gel also. I asked if that can cause it she said not as much.. Any of u have experience with the progesterone test at about 6 days past iui? She says it's a good sign but I doesn't test the pregnancy hormone.Click to expand...

I had that testing done on my last IUI and my progesterone was only 9.7 so I started suppositories (yuck!) immediately. This time they had me start the suppositories one day post IUI and I go in for the testing again six days post IUI to make sure it's working. It's great news that yours was so high!! Fx for sticky babies!


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies:) I'm just updating! I went for my beta today(15dpo) at 8am, got a call at 10am from the fs. He congratulated me, telling me that I'm preggers:) I go in on Monday for another beta to see if its doubling! I was in tears when I hung up the phone! Dh was holding me and he too had tears in his eyes! Fx all goes well. Oh, my beta was at 303, the nurse says that they normally see a 60 on 15dpo. I'm just hoping that things go like it should! I'm sending some :dust: your way ladies, we need more bfp's!!!

Yay!!!!! Our first bfp of the thread!!! Congratulations hun! That is awesome news. H&H 9 months to you :happydance:


----------



## wildchic

Beneathmywing- thanx hun! I'm just hoping it sticks!


----------



## Emi_Mo

Wild chic I'm so very happy for you! Congratulations!!!

All of you ladies in waiting I'm hoping and praying you /we all get the same news. I have had and still Have my fair share if days of anger and disgust with how easily or accidentally the people around me get pregnant. I also just had to confront a 'friend' yesterday about her telling people that I'm going through infertility treatments and the details of them. I don't care if people know but it's for me to share and no on else. Ugh people just have no idea.

I'm only 3dpiui and have had some cramping . I had a good feeling about this IUI so now we wait and see!


----------



## wantjust1more

wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies:) I'm just updating! I went for my beta today(15dpo) at 8am, got a call at 10am from the fs. He congratulated me, telling me that I'm preggers:) I go in on Monday for another beta to see if its doubling! I was in tears when I hung up the phone! Dh was holding me and he too had tears in his eyes! Fx all goes well. Oh, my beta was at 303, the nurse says that they normally see a 60 on 15dpo. I'm just hoping that things go like it should! I'm sending some :dust: your way ladies, we need more bfp's!!!


Yay congrats!!! Totally awesome!! 
Remind what you did this cycle.. Sorry if I've asked you before lol, I'm having major brain farts!


----------



## wildchic

Wantjust1more- I was 7.5mg femara, 1 vial of Menopur and trigger shot. My iui was done a day after ovulation, so 1dpo. I drank green tea before ovulation and ate pineapple core(actually the whole thing) from 1-5dpo(missed it at 4dpo tho). That's it! Nothing else! We dtd day of trigger(ovulation day) and then again the night of the iui.


----------



## wantjust1more

sounds like what we did except the vial of Menopur... I took another digital today and :bfn: so i'm sure af will be here any moment


----------



## wildchic

wantjust1more said:


> sounds like what we did except the vial of Menopur... I took another digital today and :bfn: so i'm sure af will be here any moment

Don't be so negative hun! I was also like that and dh told me not 2 be and looked how it turned out! Try not to test everyday! I think testing just adds more stress!


----------



## wantjust1more

this is why i'm so hopeful-- 

May 2/3rd had positive opk
May 3rd- u/s saw 4 follicules all 16-20mm
May 4th- triggered, with IUI 

Doc said to continue doing dtd.. I got another positive opk on tues the 6th but weren't able to dtd-- dh was at work. but we got there all the other days. So idk.. i guess will see. :cry:

Digital :bfn: again today. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-05-17-09-50-41.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> this is why i'm so hopeful--
> 
> May 2/3rd had positive opk
> May 3rd- u/s saw 4 follicules all 16-20mm
> May 4th- triggered, with IUI
> 
> Doc said to continue doing dtd.. I got another positive opk on tues the 6th but weren't able to dtd-- dh was at work. but we got there all the other days. So idk.. i guess will see. :cry:
> 
> Digital :bfn: again today. :shrug:

You're not out yet!!


----------



## wildchic

wantjust1more said:


> this is why i'm so hopeful--
> 
> May 2/3rd had positive opk
> May 3rd- u/s saw 4 follicules all 16-20mm
> May 4th- triggered, with IUI
> 
> Doc said to continue doing dtd.. I got another positive opk on tues the 6th but weren't able to dtd-- dh was at work. but we got there all the other days. So idk.. i guess will see. :cry:
> 
> Digital :bfn: again today. :shrug:

definitely not out yet!:flower:


----------



## wantjust1more

beneathmywing said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> this is why i'm so hopeful--
> 
> May 2/3rd had positive opk
> May 3rd- u/s saw 4 follicules all 16-20mm
> May 4th- triggered, with IUI
> 
> Doc said to continue doing dtd.. I got another positive opk on tues the 6th but weren't able to dtd-- dh was at work. but we got there all the other days. So idk.. i guess will see. :cry:
> 
> Digital :bfn: again today. :shrug:
> 
> You're not out yet!!Click to expand...

thank you ladies... i'm trying... i really am! :blush:


----------



## claudiamarie3

Wildchic CONGRATULATIONSSSS!!!!! Hope little bean sticks. 

Wantjust1more you're definitely not out yet love!


----------



## wantjust1more

wildchic said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> this is why i'm so hopeful--
> 
> May 2/3rd had positive opk
> May 3rd- u/s saw 4 follicules all 16-20mm
> May 4th- triggered, with IUI
> 
> Doc said to continue doing dtd.. I got another positive opk on tues the 6th but weren't able to dtd-- dh was at work. but we got there all the other days. So idk.. i guess will see. :cry:
> 
> Digital :bfn: again today. :shrug:
> 
> definitely not out yet!:flower:Click to expand...

Thank you for keeping me sane.. for the most part. I'm hoping to join you on this bfp cycle. :flower:


----------



## wildchic

wantjust1more said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> this is why i'm so hopeful--
> 
> May 2/3rd had positive opk
> May 3rd- u/s saw 4 follicules all 16-20mm
> May 4th- triggered, with IUI
> 
> Doc said to continue doing dtd.. I got another positive opk on tues the 6th but weren't able to dtd-- dh was at work. but we got there all the other days. So idk.. i guess will see. :cry:
> 
> Digital :bfn: again today. :shrug:
> 
> definitely not out yet!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for keeping me sane.. for the most part. I'm hoping to join you on this bfp cycle. :flower:Click to expand...

I'll be waiting for you! And cheering from this side of the world for all you ladies!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

claudiamarie3 said:


> Wildchic CONGRATULATIONSSSS!!!!! Hope little bean sticks.
> 
> Wantjust1more you're definitely not out yet love!

Claudia, I know you're the closest one to my cycle in the thread.. How are you feeling??


----------



## Emi_Mo

How does everyone feel about BDing and exercising during the 2ww? I'm a runner and didn't run last TWW but missed it terribly. I'm also afraid to BD. I don't want to mess anything up! Haha


----------



## wantjust1more

i am very athletic as well. And haven't done anything since april 22nd. Gained the 5 lbs, then lost a lbs, because i remember asking the doc after iui if hard exercising was okay and she said yes, so i started running, and lifting again. So i am going to be back at it again next week. Af is missing as of today and i really hope she stays the hell away!!


----------



## wantjust1more

claudiamarie3 said:


> Wildchic CONGRATULATIONSSSS!!!!! Hope little bean sticks.
> 
> Wantjust1more you're definitely not out yet love!

Thank you lovely-- I'm praying so hard!! keepin it positive... :kiss:


----------



## beaglemom

BD and exercise is fine. Just don't push more than your normal routine. It is all safe just mainly what you are comfortable with.


----------



## wantjust1more

wildchic said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> this is why i'm so hopeful--
> 
> May 2/3rd had positive opk
> May 3rd- u/s saw 4 follicules all 16-20mm
> May 4th- triggered, with IUI
> 
> Doc said to continue doing dtd.. I got another positive opk on tues the 6th but weren't able to dtd-- dh was at work. but we got there all the other days. So idk.. i guess will see. :cry:
> 
> Digital :bfn: again today. :shrug:
> 
> definitely not out yet!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for keeping me sane.. for the most part. I'm hoping to join you on this bfp cycle. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be waiting for you! And cheering from this side of the world for all you ladies!!!Click to expand...

if she's not here by next wednesday (fx'd) i'll test again since i literally have no more tests to tempt me lol :haha:


----------



## wantjust1more

this waiting around for af or bfp is getting annoying ;) DH isn't home to keep me occupied..:book:


----------



## RayeAnne

Can I join? Having my 1st IUI (had 3 a few years ago) on Monday!
Did Clomid cd3-9, ovidrel shot today at 6pm. 

My question is: I see some people bd before their IUI. Some right after their shot, and even some the day before IUI! I was told to have a 2-5 day wait for DH. I don't want to miss my window of opportunity here, but I also want him to have a good 'supply' lol!!!! 

What do you ladies think? IUI will be in 39 hours. Should we bd now-ish? Or wait?


----------



## wantjust1more

RayeAnne- Welcome!!! ( my daughter has your name except Reanne) 

Yay for iui!! it's so exciting! I would say BD as much as you can. We bd before had iui and then doctor said 3 days after iui. we missed a day due to dh working but got them all in. I don't think it will hurt if dh is well off as far as sperm goes. and it can't hurt!:thumbup:


----------



## beaglemom

RayeAnne said:


> Can I join? Having my 1st IUI (had 3 a few years ago) on Monday!
> Did Clomid cd3-9, ovidrel shot today at 6pm.
> 
> My question is: I see some people bd before their IUI. Some right after their shot, and even some the day before IUI! I was told to have a 2-5 day wait for DH. I don't want to miss my window of opportunity here, but I also want him to have a good 'supply' lol!!!!
> 
> What do you ladies think? IUI will be in 39 hours. Should we bd now-ish? Or wait?

If you have a count issue it may be good to wait...but even with my husband having a count issue, they told us to BD night of trigger. But we just weren't able to because I felt so bad. I had the trigger after 5 days of follistim...my body was shot. But I hear different people being told different things. I honestly think 36 hours is enough time for the boys to regroup...unless you have a significant count issue. This cycle we BD on cd 8, trigger cd 10, iui cd 12...still waiting on the results.

Was your current child the result of your last set of IUIs?


----------



## RayeAnne

Thank you all for the welcome! 
DH has low morphology, but not low count. 
I just wonder if the Dr. Told us to have a 2-5 day wait because of morphology? 

I had 3 iui's after 14-15 months trying on our own. We didn't bd before any of them and none of them were successful. After the 3rd IUI I took a month break and got pregnant on our own! So crazy, but I hear it happens! I used Preseed that month so I'm blaming it on that working! 
My Dr. Said my husband 'could' get me pregnant, just not super often. So our daughter was def a gift! (She's 2)
I also have a son who's 11 and I became pregnant with him on birth control. Ha.


----------



## claudiamarie3

Welcome Rayeanne and good luck with your IUI :)


----------



## beneathmywing

RayeAnne said:


> Thank you all for the welcome!
> DH has low morphology, but not low count.
> I just wonder if the Dr. Told us to have a 2-5 day wait because of morphology?
> 
> I had 3 iui's after 14-15 months trying on our own. We didn't bd before any of them and none of them were successful. After the 3rd IUI I took a month break and got pregnant on our own! So crazy, but I hear it happens! I used Preseed that month so I'm blaming it on that working!
> My Dr. Said my husband 'could' get me pregnant, just not super often. So our daughter was def a gift! (She's 2)
> I also have a son who's 11 and I became pregnant with him on birth control. Ha.

Welcome!!! My dh has low morph as well. I heard the longer you abstain the worse the spermies get. If his count is normal (lucky my dh's count is) every day or other day to bd should be fine. We abstained for a day before this cycle's iui and two days befofe last cycle's iui. His counted ended up being higher this cycle so I figured the less time abstaining the better.


----------



## wildchic

RayeAnne said:


> Can I join? Having my 1st IUI (had 3 a few years ago) on Monday!
> Did Clomid cd3-9, ovidrel shot today at 6pm.
> 
> My question is: I see some people bd before their IUI. Some right after their shot, and even some the day before IUI! I was told to have a 2-5 day wait for DH. I don't want to miss my window of opportunity here, but I also want him to have a good 'supply' lol!!!!
> 
> What do you ladies think? IUI will be in 39 hours. Should we bd now-ish? Or wait?

Hi and welcome:) its best to go with what your doctor says. If it doesn't work out this cycle, speak to your doc about the abstaining for 2-5 days. My dh also has low morph, like 3% and we bd the day of the trigger, 18 hours before he had to give his sample. He had a decent sample, 44mill, 98% motility and 3 forward progression post-wash. Personally, I would say go with what you feel comfortable with! If you bd the day of trigger, you'll have a fresher sample the day of iui. Good luck with your decision hun! Hope your iui on Monday goes well. Please update with how things went!


----------



## wantjust1more

Morning ladies!! 
If going by last cycle 26 days, af should have been here yesterday.. 
But i guess i really ovulated with that trigger so will see.. if going by the trigger shot. I got a positive opk on the 6th.. 

I'm confused, but feel really calm, and just like whatever happens, happens.. 

These moods are crazy though.


----------



## wildchic

wantjust1more said:


> Morning ladies!!
> If going by last cycle 26 days, af should have been here yesterday..
> But i guess i really ovulated with that trigger so will see.. if going by the trigger shot. I got a positive opk on the 6th..
> 
> I'm confused, but feel really calm, and just like whatever happens, happens..
> 
> These moods are crazy though.

Can you go for b/w? Its always more accurate. I see by your ticker that you're 12dpo, wait until 14dpo. Its said that hcg doubles every 48hours.


----------



## wantjust1more

If i don't start by Wednesday, then I'm going to call.. I feel like she's coming.. I checked my cervix (well what i think it is) and its really high.. Could have from bd'ing when dh got home :haha: 

I always feel wet after bd'ing though so who knows girls i just hope she's really missing.. 

Its so nice to see my calendar say "1day late".. Even though I'm waiting until Wednesday, if i ovulated on the 6th.. So please please stay away!! 

I don't want to get to excited, I've had some cramping, and boobs are tender, so will see!


----------



## wildchic

wantjust1more said:


> If i don't start by Wednesday, then I'm going to call.. I feel like she's coming.. I checked my cervix (well what i think it is) and its really high.. Could have from bd'ing when dh got home :haha:
> 
> I always feel wet after bd'ing though so who knows girls i just hope she's really missing..
> 
> Its so nice to see my calendar say "1day late".. Even though I'm waiting until Wednesday, if i ovulated on the 6th.. So please please stay away!!
> 
> I don't want to get to excited, I've had some cramping, and boobs are tender, so will see!

Fx the witch stays away! I'm still cramping and my boobs are still sore!!! So it could be a good thing for you! Good luck for testing on Wednesday(although, its so far away!)


----------



## wantjust1more

wildchic said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> If i don't start by Wednesday, then I'm going to call.. I feel like she's coming.. I checked my cervix (well what i think it is) and its really high.. Could have from bd'ing when dh got home :haha:
> 
> I always feel wet after bd'ing though so who knows girls i just hope she's really missing..
> 
> Its so nice to see my calendar say "1day late".. Even though I'm waiting until Wednesday, if i ovulated on the 6th.. So please please stay away!!
> 
> I don't want to get to excited, I've had some cramping, and boobs are tender, so will see!
> 
> Fx the witch stays away! I'm still cramping and my boobs are still sore!!! So it could be a good thing for you! Good luck for testing on Wednesday(although, its so far away!)Click to expand...


It does seem so far away, but i think waiting for af is best.. I don't want to buy anymore tests to see abfn, so I'm just waiting it out this time.. Going to fight the temptation. 

Did you test before you blood work?


----------



## beaglemom

I had another negative today...not giving up until after the test tomorrow morning.


----------



## wantjust1more

beaglemom said:


> I had another negative today...not giving up until after the test tomorrow morning.

 We can't give up... If i could test every day i would but I'm not going out to get tests.. I'm feeling nauseated and that usually happens before af.. So I'm preparing myself... 

Booooooooo


----------



## wildchic

wantjust1more said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> If i don't start by Wednesday, then I'm going to call.. I feel like she's coming.. I checked my cervix (well what i think it is) and its really high.. Could have from bd'ing when dh got home :haha:
> 
> I always feel wet after bd'ing though so who knows girls i just hope she's really missing..
> 
> Its so nice to see my calendar say "1day late".. Even though I'm waiting until Wednesday, if i ovulated on the 6th.. So please please stay away!!
> 
> I don't want to get to excited, I've had some cramping, and boobs are tender, so will see!
> 
> Fx the witch stays away! I'm still cramping and my boobs are still sore!!! So it could be a good thing for you! Good luck for testing on Wednesday(although, its so far away!)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does seem so far away, but i think waiting for af is best.. I don't want to buy anymore tests to see abfn, so I'm just waiting it out this time.. Going to fight the temptation.
> 
> Did you test before you blood work?Click to expand...

I tested at 11dpo and was bfn. I didn't have anymore tests & dh didn't wasn't me to get any! So bfn 11dpo and bfp 15dpo. I didn't test in between(but I wanted to!)


----------



## wantjust1more

wildchic said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> If i don't start by Wednesday, then I'm going to call.. I feel like she's coming.. I checked my cervix (well what i think it is) and its really high.. Could have from bd'ing when dh got home :haha:
> 
> I always feel wet after bd'ing though so who knows girls i just hope she's really missing..
> 
> Its so nice to see my calendar say "1day late".. Even though I'm waiting until Wednesday, if i ovulated on the 6th.. So please please stay away!!
> 
> I don't want to get to excited, I've had some cramping, and boobs are tender, so will see!
> 
> Fx the witch stays away! I'm still cramping and my boobs are still sore!!! So it could be a good thing for you! Good luck for testing on Wednesday(although, its so far away!)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does seem so far away, but i think waiting for af is best.. I don't want to buy anymore tests to see abfn, so I'm just waiting it out this time.. Going to fight the temptation.
> 
> Did you test before you blood work?Click to expand...
> 
> I tested at 11dpo and was bfn. I didn't have anymore tests & dh didn't wasn't me to get any! So bfn 11dpo and bfp 15dpo. I didn't test in between(but I wanted to!)Click to expand...



Did you feel really wet? I usually feel wet, but just depends on different cycles. So idk. I'm just confused, scared, and trying to be calm... but it's so hard... I just want to know already and the nurses want me to wait until tuesday and i want to wait until wednesday.. :shrug: waaaaaa


----------



## fluterby429

Got home Friday night from my son's 8th grade Chicago trip. It was exhausting but fun and cold! It was a welcome distraction from the 2ww. I tested yesterday to see if the trigger was gone and there was faintest of line there. I don't feel very hopeful. I think I will officially stop TTC after this. I feel I've spent so much time and money on this with nothing to show for it. I think after 4 years and nothing it's probably not going to happen.

Oh and I forgot that I was supposed to have my blood draw for progesterone check yesterday. Oops I guess I'll go tomorrow


----------



## Miraclemaking

wildchic said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> If i don't start by Wednesday, then I'm going to call.. I feel like she's coming.. I checked my cervix (well what i think it is) and its really high.. Could have from bd'ing when dh got home :haha:
> 
> I always feel wet after bd'ing though so who knows girls i just hope she's really missing..
> 
> Its so nice to see my calendar say "1day late".. Even though I'm waiting until Wednesday, if i ovulated on the 6th.. So please please stay away!!
> 
> I don't want to get to excited, I've had some cramping, and boobs are tender, so will see!
> 
> Fx the witch stays away! I'm still cramping and my boobs are still sore!!! So it could be a good thing for you! Good luck for testing on Wednesday(although, its so far away!)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does seem so far away, but i think waiting for af is best.. I don't want to buy anymore tests to see abfn, so I'm just waiting it out this time.. Going to fight the temptation.
> 
> Did you test before you blood work?Click to expand...
> 
> I tested at 11dpo and was bfn. I didn't have anymore tests & dh didn't wasn't me to get any! So bfn 11dpo and bfp 15dpo. I didn't test in between(but I wanted to!)Click to expand...

Congrats wild chic so happy for you! Did you do your basal temp also? If so any different pattern during the 2 week wait.

Also welcome to all the new cycle buddies good luck to all of us:)

Beaglemom good luck tomm 

I'm at 10 days past iui haven't been able to test in last two days was away...and I go in on Friday for blood work. Probably gonna test.. tomm....so nervous ...

How are you doing justwant1more? Hang in there:)


----------



## wantjust1more

Hey miracle, 
Hanging in there.. Feel like she'll show up any moment .... Moods are crazy.. All normal af symptoms i had last cycle... Just not feeling it this cycle.. Guess i was expecting "YOU ARE PREGNANT" to pop out everywhere... But nope, not feeling it.. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Miraclemaking

wantjust1more said:


> Hey miracle,
> Hanging in there.. Feel like she'll show up any moment .... Moods are crazy.. All normal af symptoms i had last cycle... Just not feeling it this cycle.. Guess i was expecting "YOU ARE PREGNANT" to pop out everywhere... But nope, not feeling it..
> 
> How are you feeling?

Honestly not quite sure cause my temp been but all week but I went away like 3.5 hours away temp is different there... And seem now I'm cold..so dunno if af is about to show.. Other signs are I been peeing often but I also been drinking more water... This is driving me nuts.. Will do a test tomm...also hope temp stay high tomm..


----------



## wantjust1more

Miraclemaking said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> Hey miracle,
> Hanging in there.. Feel like she'll show up any moment .... Moods are crazy.. All normal af symptoms i had last cycle... Just not feeling it this cycle.. Guess i was expecting "YOU ARE PREGNANT" to pop out everywhere... But nope, not feeling it..
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> Honestly not quite sure cause my temp been but all week but I went away like 3.5 hours away temp is different there... And seem now I'm cold..so dunno if af is about to show.. Other signs are I been peeing often but I also been drinking more water... This is driving me nuts.. Will do a test tomm...also hope temp stay high tomm..Click to expand...

 Girl i feel you!! I don't know what to think anymore.. I feel like a mad women.. I'm trying to be calm, but i don't think thatspossible in the world of ttc and let alone tww!! 

I don't know if I'll test.. Im going to trying to hold off.. Going to be hard, but i don't want to waste money if af is really on her way.. So I'm testing Wednesday if i can wait.. :haha:


----------



## wildchic

Miraclemaking- wow, 10 dpiui! You almost there hun! Fx for you! I did temp. I'll see if I can post the link to my chart. The only thing that I noticed was my temps not going down to the coverline. Every morning I expected it to go down, but it just didn't. At first I thought it was the Progynova I'm on that caused this coz it can delay af, but I know now it wasn't. I go today for b/w to see if hcg is doubling, I really hope it is & that everything is ok. I also write exams today & my mind is just not there! I'm so gonna fail!


----------



## wantjust1more

Wild- i totally understand about being nervous.. SO PRAYING FOR YOU!!! I'm not going to tell you to relax because right now i don't even know how to do that... 
I just hope your numbers are doubling and your baby is growing!!


----------



## wildchic

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/455d6b


----------



## wildchic

wantjust1more said:


> Wild- i totally understand about being nervous.. SO PRAYING FOR YOU!!! I'm not going to tell you to relax because right now i don't even know how to do that...
> I just hope your numbers are doubling and your baby is growing!!

Thanx hun :flower:


----------



## wantjust1more

Keep is updated, as much as I'm nervous for myself I'm nervous for all us girls..


----------



## Lazydaisys

Wow wild chic so happy for you! Xxx


----------



## beaglemom

Another neg today. I was using wondfo test...i totally forgot to use a frer. I did not take the progesterone last night. So we will see what happens.


----------



## wildchic

Beaglemom- when is af due? Fx the test is faulty! I got my 2nd beta #'s and its 869! I go for a scan on the 12th June, I'll be about 7+weeks. I'm just hoping everything goes well from here onwards! Fx for you ladies!! And I hope you don't mind me lurking around and giving my 2 cents*wink wink*.


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats Wild!!!!

Wanting1 you really shouldn't go by OPK since you used trigger shot. It will give you + while hcg is in your system. FX'd for you.


----------



## Miraclemaking

wildchic said:


> Miraclemaking- wow, 10 dpiui! You almost there hun! Fx for you! I did temp. I'll see if I can post the link to my chart. The only thing that I noticed was my temps not going down to the coverline. Every morning I expected it to go down, but it just didn't. At first I thought it was the Progynova I'm on that caused this coz it can delay af, but I know now it wasn't. I go today for b/w to see if hcg is doubling, I really hope it is & that everything is ok. I also write exams today & my mind is just not there! I'm so gonna fail!

Hi wild great news bout your numbers congrats!

So I took walmart test today and it's a neg.. But my temp is up again this morning.. But I'm also on progesterone gel.. Im at 11 dpo iui . If you could post your chart it would be awesome.. Mine is at a steady incline . Did u have any symptom towards of the two week wait? Thanks


----------



## wildchic

Thanx fluterby:) when you testing?


----------



## Miraclemaking

beaglemom said:


> Another neg today. I was using wondfo test...i totally forgot to use a frer. I did not take the progesterone last night. So we will see what happens.

Hang in there ...do u also temp ? If so how does your chart look?


----------



## Miraclemaking

wantjust1more said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> Hey miracle,
> Hanging in there.. Feel like she'll show up any moment .... Moods are crazy.. All normal af symptoms i had last cycle... Just not feeling it this cycle.. Guess i was expecting "YOU ARE PREGNANT" to pop out everywhere... But nope, not feeling it..
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> Honestly not quite sure cause my temp been but all week but I went away like 3.5 hours away temp is different there... And seem now I'm cold..so dunno if af is about to show.. Other signs are I been peeing often but I also been drinking more water... This is driving me nuts.. Will do a test tomm...also hope temp stay high tomm..Click to expand...
> 
> Girl i feel you!! I don't know what to think anymore.. I feel like a mad women.. I'm trying to be calm, but i don't think thatspossible in the world of ttc and let alone tww!!
> 
> I don't know if I'll test.. Im going to trying to hold off.. Going to be hard, but i don't want to waste money if af is really on her way.. So I'm testing Wednesday if i can wait.. :haha:Click to expand...


I know what u mean .. I just tested and got neg.. Gonna wait til wed and thur to test then on fri I'm going in for the blood test..


----------



## wantjust1more

fluterby429 said:


> Congrats Wild!!!!
> 
> Wanting1 you really shouldn't go by OPK since you used trigger shot. It will give you + while hcg is in your system. FX'd for you.

 the trigger has been out since last Wednesday, but no, i haven't even poas.. To nervous af is coming.. 
She's still not here, but I'm not getting my hopes up..


----------



## wantjust1more

Wild- congrats!!!!! So awesome to see them numbers rising!! 

Miracle-your not out yet.. Just don't poas anymore :haha: easier to say than do huh!


----------



## wantjust1more

Well girls, i have af burning in the uterus, so I'm sure, about 90%, (the doubt continues too) sure that af will come... 2 more days to test if she doesn't come... I'm praying so hard!!


----------



## claudiamarie3

wantjust1more said:


> Well girls, i have af burning in the uterus, so I'm sure, about 90%, (the doubt continues too) sure that af will come... 2 more days to test if she doesn't come... I'm praying so hard!!

FXd she stays far far away


----------



## beaglemom

I do not chart. So I am not sure about the temps. Plus I heard using the progesterone can make your temp stay high, but I don't know.

I really don't know when to expect AF. I am on a whole new process than before. Before meds, I had a 28-29 cycle...very regular. When on clomid it went to 32 days...some times my lp would be right at 14, sometimes longer. Now with femara, ovulating early, progesterone...I have no clue what to expect. I have been feeling cramps off & on for a few days. And I never got the pre AF brown spotting I normally get. But I think that was from the progesterone. I can always hope there is still a chance...& I know there is...but it becomes less likely every day. So I hope it stays away...but I am also just wanting to get this cycle over with if it's not going to happen.


----------



## fluterby429

I test on Friday. 

Wanting sorry, I want talking about pregnancy test. I was talking about taking ovulation tests after trigger shot isn't a good idea as a way to judge your ovulation bc it will cause it to be positive for an extended period of time. You should assume that you ovulated approximately 36 hours after trigger. :) don't count yourself out!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> Beaglemom- when is af due? Fx the test is faulty! I got my 2nd beta #'s and its 869! I go for a scan on the 12th June, I'll be about 7+weeks. I'm just hoping everything goes well from here onwards! Fx for you ladies!! And I hope you don't mind me lurking around and giving my 2 cents*wink wink*.

Good news!!!


----------



## Miraclemaking

wildchic said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/455d6b

Ty :) great looking chart


----------



## wildchic

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## wantjust1more

fluterby429 said:


> I test on Friday.
> 
> Wanting sorry, I want talking about pregnancy test. I was talking about taking ovulation tests after trigger shot isn't a good idea as a way to judge your ovulation bc it will cause it to be positive for an extended period of time. You should assume that you ovulated approximately 36 hours after trigger. :) don't count yourself out!!!

OH-- gotcha, so when I tested on the 6th after the trigger you mean. So now, i'm confused. So i CAN assume I ovulated though on the 6th?? 
Af is still missing, just cramping a bit but not af cramps.. I'm just going to hold off until Wednesday. I'm 15dpiui today so guess will see.


----------



## Miraclemaking

Miraclemaking said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/455d6b
> 
> Ty :) great looking chartClick to expand...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/m/index.php?redirect=/m/index.php&_=1400509492343#/m/chart.php


----------



## wildchic

I hate this! I forget to refresh my page and I just post! Silly me!


----------



## wantjust1more

claudiamarie3 said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> Well girls, i have af burning in the uterus, so I'm sure, about 90%, (the doubt continues too) sure that af will come... 2 more days to test if she doesn't come... I'm praying so hard!!
> 
> FXd she stays far far awayClick to expand...

Thank you! I'm getting impatient:coffee:


----------



## wildchic

Fluterby- fx for when you test on friday!!! Wantjust1more- I hope this is it for you hun :flower: I'm having af cramps, so could mean something! Miraclemaking- I can't see your chart hun, it wants me to log in?


----------



## beaglemom

wantjust1more - Don't know if this helps, but here was my timeline...

I went for my scan on CD 10, saw 1 18mm follie, triggered that night. I did do an opk that morning & it was negative. I did another opk next morning (cd11) & it was super dark. Trigger should make you ovulate 36-39 hours later. My IUI was on CD 12 around that 36-39 hour time frame. So for me, CD 13 is 1 dpo.

I hope we get some more good news here today. I felt fine this morning, but as the day drags on I just start feeling like crap. Especially since I am afriad my timing will not work out for my next IUI because I am out of town.


----------



## wantjust1more

just test ladies and :bfn: 
yes, went out and bought a damn test, sqeeezed out every ounce of pee i had and to see a bfn.. So now, to wait for af. And ON TO next cycle!!! should just call the doc now, and get it over with. What a freaking bummer, knew this all along. Having one tube, I knew was going to make this harder than what i thought!


----------



## fluterby429

Wanting your not out yet. Hang in there

There is the faintest line on a Walmart test this afternoon. Idk if it's my trigger. I tested for the trigger 2 days ago and it was almost gone it had a squinter of a line and that's what I have now. I'm trying not to my hopes up but it's hard. Last time my trigger was def out by now. I'm 9 dpiui and 11 days past trigger


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> just test ladies and :bfn:
> yes, went out and bought a damn test, sqeeezed out every ounce of pee i had and to see a bfn.. So now, to wait for af. And ON TO next cycle!!! should just call the doc now, and get it over with. What a freaking bummer, knew this all along. Having one tube, I knew was going to make this harder than what i thought!

Dont give up!!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

7dpo today. I am half way there!!! All you ladies testing makes me want to start testing already!!


----------



## claudiamarie3

beneathmywing said:


> 7dpo today. I am half way there!!! All you ladies testing makes me want to start testing already!!

me too


----------



## wantjust1more

beneathmywing said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> just test ladies and :bfn:
> yes, went out and bought a damn test, sqeeezed out every ounce of pee i had and to see a bfn.. So now, to wait for af. And ON TO next cycle!!! should just call the doc now, and get it over with. What a freaking bummer, knew this all along. Having one tube, I knew was going to make this harder than what i thought!
> 
> Dont give up!!!!Click to expand...

I'm trying love, just hard when i'm not getting any "positive" signs.. I guess thats part of being patient.. :cry:


----------



## Miraclemaking

wildchic said:


> Fluterby- fx for when you test on friday!!! Wantjust1more- I hope this is it for you hun :flower: I'm having af cramps, so could mean something! Miraclemaking- I can't see your chart hun, it wants me to log in?

Sorry on the ipad I took a pic of it unable to post... No biggie I think the constant high is cause of the progestorone gel.. I need to hold out for 4 more day blood test ... But I'll test wed


----------



## wantjust1more

fluterby429- I feel like i'm out. I'm confused and i think a positive should have shown already if i was pregnant. I don't mean to be the downer, but i just want to curl up and :cry: 
i thought this was it with 4 follies on my good side. I was so hopeful.


----------



## wantjust1more

miraclemaking- I'll test with you!!!


----------



## Miraclemaking

wantjust1more said:


> miraclemaking- I'll test with you!!!

Ok we're skipping tomm? What time zone are u in? I'm in ny


----------



## wantjust1more

Miraclemaking said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> miraclemaking- I'll test with you!!!
> 
> Ok we're skipping tomm? What time zone are u in? I'm in nyClick to expand...

mountain time. It's 11:20am here


----------



## Miraclemaking

wantjust1more said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> miraclemaking- I'll test with you!!!
> 
> Ok we're skipping tomm? What time zone are u in? I'm in nyClick to expand...
> 
> 
> mountain time. It's 11:20am hereClick to expand...

Ok think I'm 2 house ahead of u.. I squally test at 8 am


----------



## beaglemom

Ladies...let me get in on this crazy testing train!!!

I am pretty sure I am out...but will continue to test if AF doesn't show.

No progesterone last night & I haven't seen any spotting or anything today. But I read it could take a few days to start.


----------



## Miraclemaking

beaglemom said:


> Ladies...let me get in on this crazy testing train!!!
> 
> I am pretty sure I am out...but will continue to test if AF doesn't show.
> 
> No progesterone last night & I haven't seen any spotting or anything today. But I read it could take a few days to start.

Sure! The progestorone gel throwing me off also.. I tested but neg but it might be early it was 11 dpo iui or 10 dpo.


----------



## RayeAnne

GL ladies who are testing!

Just had my IUI this morning. Very hopeful! I'll start testing out the trigger in a few days.


----------



## beneathmywing

RayeAnne said:


> GL ladies who are testing!
> 
> Just had my IUI this morning. Very hopeful! I'll start testing out the trigger in a few days.

Yay! Hope it went well!! Good luck.


----------



## wantjust1more

rayeanne- Fx'd for you! thats great that everything went smoothly! 

beaglemom- All aboard!!! :haha: 
I'll be testing tomorrow (again) is af isn't here, this time with fmu. I'm sure she's coming though because these pimples on my face! I would be clear from all if she really wasn't coming!


----------



## Emi_Mo

So much testing talk! I'm so sorry for you ladies who are dealing with negatives and the dreadful waiting for AF. I'm holding onto hope and praying for you all. I go in to test my progesterone BW tomorrow. Praying that it's high because it was so so low last cycle. I go in for pregnancy BW next Tuesday the 27th which will be 14dp trigger and 13dpiui. Can't decide if I will test ahead of time. Last cycle I made it to day 14 before testing. Xxoo!


----------



## claudiamarie3

Emi_Mo said:


> So much testing talk! I'm so sorry for you ladies who are dealing with negatives and the dreadful waiting for AF. I'm holding onto hope and praying for you all. I go in to test my progesterone BW tomorrow. Praying that it's high because it was so so low last cycle. I go in for pregnancy BW next Tuesday the 27th which will be 14dp trigger and 13dpiui. Can't decide if I will test ahead of time. Last cycle I made it to day 14 before testing. Xxoo!

good luck to you! ill be going in for my beta the 28th but im dying to test now even tho i know its too early


----------



## Miraclemaking

Emi_Mo said:


> So much testing talk! I'm so sorry for you ladies who are dealing with negatives and the dreadful waiting for AF. I'm holding onto hope and praying for you all. I go in to test my progesterone BW tomorrow. Praying that it's high because it was so so low last cycle. I go in for pregnancy BW next Tuesday the 27th which will be 14dp trigger and 13dpiui. Can't decide if I will test ahead of time. Last cycle I made it to day 14 before testing. Xxoo!

Good luck tomm


----------



## wantjust1more

Emi_Mo said:


> So much testing talk! I'm so sorry for you ladies who are dealing with negatives and the dreadful waiting for AF. I'm holding onto hope and praying for you all. I go in to test my progesterone BW tomorrow. Praying that it's high because it was so so low last cycle. I go in for pregnancy BW next Tuesday the 27th which will be 14dp trigger and 13dpiui. Can't decide if I will test ahead of time. Last cycle I made it to day 14 before testing. Xxoo!

Good Luck to you! Let us know what happens! 

Negatives are just that with out af, there's noway of knowing for sure. If af is not showing up tomorrow I'll test again wed. I'm trying to stay happy!! :happydance: I'll enjoy the moment that she is away! :haha:


----------



## beneathmywing

Emi_Mo said:


> So much testing talk! I'm so sorry for you ladies who are dealing with negatives and the dreadful waiting for AF. I'm holding onto hope and praying for you all. I go in to test my progesterone BW tomorrow. Praying that it's high because it was so so low last cycle. I go in for pregnancy BW next Tuesday the 27th which will be 14dp trigger and 13dpiui. Can't decide if I will test ahead of time. Last cycle I made it to day 14 before testing. Xxoo!

Good luck hun! Keep us posted xoxox


----------



## RayeAnne

Hey ladies, I was wondering if you would share with me your DH post wash numbers.

I think my DH's were pretty bad, but it only takes 1 so it's ok!!

Post Wash:

volume: 1mL
Total sperm count: 18 million
Total active sperm: 6 million
% motile sperm: 36%
% immotile sperm: 64%


----------



## beaglemom

RayeAnne said:


> Hey ladies, I was wondering if you would share with me your DH post wash numbers.
> 
> I think my DH's were pretty bad, but it only takes 1 so it's ok!!
> 
> Post Wash:
> 
> volume: 1mL
> Total sperm count: 18 million
> Total active sperm: 6 million
> % motile sperm: 36%
> % immotile sperm: 64%

My husband has low count. IUI 1 was 12/1 million, IUI 2 & 3 was 40/4 million. This last IUI was 11/9 million. First number is pre wash then post wash. So the last one was our highest post wash but lowest overall count. The boys are getting stronger. Which is why I had much higher hopes.

I have high hopes for you. You seem to have good luck. With 1 baby on bc & another naturally after failed IUIs. Good luck! 1 million post wash count is not an impossible number.


----------



## Emi_Mo

RayeAnne said:


> Hey ladies, I was wondering if you would share with me your DH post wash numbers.
> 
> I think my DH's were pretty bad, but it only takes 1 so it's ok!!
> 
> Post Wash:
> 
> volume: 1mL
> Total sperm count: 18 million
> Total active sperm: 6 million
> % motile sperm: 36%
> % immotile sperm: 64%

I've been wondering this info too!

Not sure pre wash but for this IUI which was B2B..
Day 1 - 23 mill post wash and 54% motility
Day 2 - 4 mill post wash and they just said good motility

Our first IUI (April) was 12 mill post wash and 57% motility. 

Anybody having DH take supplements or do anything to help count and/or motility??


----------



## beneathmywing

What do you think of this ladies... I'm now 7dpo and every month I get sore boobs to the point where I cant even touch them at like 1dpo/2dpo until a day or two before af is due. So far, nothing! Don't hurt at all. This is very not like me!!!


----------



## beaglemom

Emi_Mo said:


> RayeAnne said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I was wondering if you would share with me your DH post wash numbers.
> 
> I think my DH's were pretty bad, but it only takes 1 so it's ok!!
> 
> Post Wash:
> 
> volume: 1mL
> Total sperm count: 18 million
> Total active sperm: 6 million
> % motile sperm: 36%
> % immotile sperm: 64%
> 
> I've been wondering this info too!
> 
> Not sure pre wash but for this IUI which was B2B..
> Day 1 - 23 mill post wash and 54% motility
> Day 2 - 4 mill post wash and they just said good motility
> 
> Our first IUI (April) was 12 mill post wash and 57% motility.
> 
> Anybody having DH take supplements or do anything to help count and/or motility??Click to expand...

mine is own fertility blend and other vitamins. Just remember it takes 3 months to see results. I think it has helped a lot.


----------



## Emi_Mo

beneathmywing said:


> What do you think of this ladies... I'm now 7dpo and every month I get sore boobs to the point where I cant even touch them at like 1dpo/2dpo until a day or two before af is due. So far, nothing! Don't hurt at all. This is very not like me!!!

I'd say that sounds great! Was there anything different medicine-wise about this cycle that could be throwing your body off?


----------



## RayeAnne

FX'ed for you beneathmywing! Sounds promising!


----------



## fluterby429

Need opinions. The first pic is two days ago at 7dpiui 9dpt (this should be the end of my trigger) the next pic is evening urine at 9dpiui 11dpt. Could it be real thing? I just don't see how that light of a line two days ago would still show today. Last cycle trigger was gone by 8dpt
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## beneathmywing

Emi_Mo said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> What do you think of this ladies... I'm now 7dpo and every month I get sore boobs to the point where I cant even touch them at like 1dpo/2dpo until a day or two before af is due. So far, nothing! Don't hurt at all. This is very not like me!!!
> 
> I'd say that sounds great! Was there anything different medicine-wise about this cycle that could be throwing your body off?Click to expand...

Just the Clomid...


----------



## beneathmywing

RayeAnne said:


> FX'ed for you beneathmywing! Sounds promising!

Thank you!!


----------



## fluterby429

Crap ok the above pic is tonight's and this one was two days ago. I can't figure out how to load more than one pic at a time sorry
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## fluterby429

Here they are side by side. Sorry I'm jacking this all up
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## RayeAnne

haha Fluterby, I always jack up my photos on here <3

I'm not sure how long the trigger takes to completely exit your system. Have you had a negative test at all? I def see something in your 9dpiui photo! I'd try another one in the am. Hope it just gets darker!


----------



## wildchic

Fluterby- fx hun! Maybe skip a day & then test again. Hcg is suppose to double every 24-48hours. It'll take that stress away of guessing, but I know how consuming it all gets! Good luck & sending you :dust:


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Here they are side by side. Sorry I'm jacking this all up

I feel like the 9dpiui's test is a little darker..


----------



## wildchic

Beneathmywing- sounds promising hun! When will you start testing?(Not sure if you've mentioned this already). RayeAnne- glad your iui went well! I believe(from what my fs said) that to do iui, there should be about 1million active sperm, so anything above that is Awesome!!! You only need 1 to do the job, right? Fx'd for you hun!


----------



## fluterby429

I tested the one two and half days ago and today at 11 dpt. last cycle it was gone by 8 dpt


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> Beneathmywing- sounds promising hun! When will you start testing?(Not sure if you've mentioned this already). RayeAnne- glad your iui went well! I believe(from what my fs said) that to do iui, there should be about 1million active sperm, so anything above that is Awesome!!! You only need 1 to do the job, right? Fx'd for you hun!

Thanks! Hope so.. I probably will start testing on Wednesday or Thursday so either 9dpo or 10dpo. I know it will probably be too early, but I have a bunch of ic's that are calling my name!!!


----------



## wantjust1more

fluterby429 said:


> I tested the one two and half days ago and today at 11 dpt. last cycle it was gone by 8 dpt

Looks like your tests are getting darker! When are you testing again?:happydance:


----------



## wantjust1more

This cycle 
cd 23 nothing
cd 24- cervix high, hungry, cravings, moodiness
cd 25- gas, acne
cd 26 cramps, feeling wet, have a feeling af is coming, acne, gas, CM, irritability, breast tenderness
cd 27- gas, mild cramps, wet
cd 28- gas, acne, irritability, cramps, CM, high cervix, bfn, feeling like af is coming. Feeling wet

Last cycle I reported-
cd 23- no CM, doesn't feel like af is coming. Bloating and cramps
cd 24- Doesn't feel like af is coming, hardly any acne, feeling bloated, cramps.. 
cd 25- queasiness
cd 1- af started 

Cycle before in march 
cd 23- cramps, CM, bloating and acne
cd 24-nothing 
Cd 25- queasiness, gas, cramps, night sweats, acne
cd 26- CM, cramps, fatigue
cd27- burning in the uterus, SOO agitated, I KNOW af is coming, CM, cramps, bloating
C28- sleepy, acne, fatigue, cramps, diarrhea, backaches.
Cd1-af started

So the reason why i posted this was to compare for my sake and to see what ya'll think. I'm really wet (sorry tmi) but it's the truth. and i'm pretty sure it's due to af.


----------



## wildchic

beneathmywing said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Beneathmywing- sounds promising hun! When will you start testing?(Not sure if you've mentioned this already). RayeAnne- glad your iui went well! I believe(from what my fs said) that to do iui, there should be about 1million active sperm, so anything above that is Awesome!!! You only need 1 to do the job, right? Fx'd for you hun!
> 
> Thanks! Hope so.. I probably will start testing on Wednesday or Thursday so either 9dpo or 10dpo. I know it will probably be too early, but I have a bunch of ic's that are calling my name!!!Click to expand...

It is way to early, but if you have the cheapies, then go for it! Did you do the trigger this round?


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Beneathmywing- sounds promising hun! When will you start testing?(Not sure if you've mentioned this already). RayeAnne- glad your iui went well! I believe(from what my fs said) that to do iui, there should be about 1million active sperm, so anything above that is Awesome!!! You only need 1 to do the job, right? Fx'd for you hun!
> 
> Thanks! Hope so.. I probably will start testing on Wednesday or Thursday so either 9dpo or 10dpo. I know it will probably be too early, but I have a bunch of ic's that are calling my name!!!Click to expand...
> 
> It is way to early, but if you have the cheapies, then go for it! Did you do the trigger this round?Click to expand...

Nope, no trigger.


----------



## wildchic

fluterby429 said:


> I tested the one two and half days ago and today at 11 dpt. last cycle it was gone by 8 dpt

Test again tomorrow morning, then you'll get to see if its darker! I've read that the trigger has a half life. Basically if you took 250/10000 units, every 24-36 hours it will half, so 36 or so hours after the shot, it would have been 125/5000 units in your system, then another 36 hours 62.5/2500 units. I tested at about 9dpt and it was neg. about just over 3 units of the trigger still in my system. So if it gets darker, its the real deal! And by 11dpt, it should be safe to say the trigger should be out!!! Fx for you!


----------



## wildchic

wantjust1more said:


> This cycle
> cd 23 nothing
> cd 24- cervix high, hungry, cravings, moodiness
> cd 25- gas, acne
> cd 26 cramps, feeling wet, have a feeling af is coming, acne, gas, CM, irritability, breast tenderness
> cd 27- gas, mild cramps, wet
> cd 28- gas, acne, irritability, cramps, CM, high cervix, bfn, feeling like af is coming. Feeling wet
> 
> Last cycle I reported-
> cd 23- no CM, doesn't feel like af is coming. Bloating and cramps
> cd 24- Doesn't feel like af is coming, hardly any acne, feeling bloated, cramps..
> cd 25- queasiness
> cd 1- af started
> 
> Cycle before in march
> cd 23- cramps, CM, bloating and acne
> cd 24-nothing
> Cd 25- queasiness, gas, cramps, night sweats, acne
> cd 26- CM, cramps, fatigue
> cd27- burning in the uterus, SOO agitated, I KNOW af is coming, CM, cramps, bloating
> C28- sleepy, acne, fatigue, cramps, diarrhea, backaches.
> 
> 
> So the reason why i posted this was to compare for my sake and to see what ya'll think. I'm really wet (sorry tmi) but it's the truth. and i'm pretty sure it's due to af.

Is af still a no show??? I had pretty much all your symptoms! The only thing that I didn't have, was feeling wet. I was(still am) very dry! I also had an extra symptom which was what felt like a uti! Still feels like its here! I was also very irritated, but most of these symptoms can be af or bfp related, its so hard to tell! When are you suppose to test? When will your tww be over?


----------



## wildchic

beneathmywing said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Beneathmywing- sounds promising hun! When will you start testing?(Not sure if you've mentioned this already). RayeAnne- glad your iui went well! I believe(from what my fs said) that to do iui, there should be about 1million active sperm, so anything above that is Awesome!!! You only need 1 to do the job, right? Fx'd for you hun!
> 
> Thanks! Hope so.. I probably will start testing on Wednesday or Thursday so either 9dpo or 10dpo. I know it will probably be too early, but I have a bunch of ic's that are calling my name!!!Click to expand...
> 
> It is way to early, but if you have the cheapies, then go for it! Did you do the trigger this round?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, no trigger.Click to expand...

At least when you test, you won't have to second guess if its the trigger! Hope you get a :bfp: this cycle(my prayer for all of you)!!!


----------



## wantjust1more

wildchic said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> This cycle
> cd 23 nothing
> cd 24- cervix high, hungry, cravings, moodiness
> cd 25- gas, acne
> cd 26 cramps, feeling wet, have a feeling af is coming, acne, gas, CM, irritability, breast tenderness
> cd 27- gas, mild cramps, wet
> cd 28- gas, acne, irritability, cramps, CM, high cervix, bfn, feeling like af is coming. Feeling wet
> 
> Last cycle I reported-
> cd 23- no CM, doesn't feel like af is coming. Bloating and cramps
> cd 24- Doesn't feel like af is coming, hardly any acne, feeling bloated, cramps..
> cd 25- queasiness
> cd 1- af started
> 
> Cycle before in march
> cd 23- cramps, CM, bloating and acne
> cd 24-nothing
> Cd 25- queasiness, gas, cramps, night sweats, acne
> cd 26- CM, cramps, fatigue
> cd27- burning in the uterus, SOO agitated, I KNOW af is coming, CM, cramps, bloating
> C28- sleepy, acne, fatigue, cramps, diarrhea, backaches.
> 
> 
> So the reason why i posted this was to compare for my sake and to see what ya'll think. I'm really wet (sorry tmi) but it's the truth. and i'm pretty sure it's due to af.
> 
> Is af still a no show??? I had pretty much all your symptoms! The only thing that I didn't have, was feeling wet. I was(still am) very dry! I also had an extra symptom which was what felt like a uti! Still feels like its here! I was also very irritated, but most of these symptoms can be af or bfp related, its so hard to tell! When are you suppose to test? When will your tww be over?Click to expand...

Af still missing.. But i really do feel like she's coming.. Its back and forth with that wet feeling.. 
I have random leg cramps that i haven't logged, but don't think that has anything to do with pg.. Headaches like crazy, but tonight I'll know if af is coming.. I usually cramp in the middle of the night when she's coming and then wake up to her.. 

I don't know when my tww ends, doc said just test Tuesday, but i want to wait until wed. Especially since i tested bfn today.. 

I'm so confused..


----------



## wildchic

wantjust1more said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> This cycle
> cd 23 nothing
> cd 24- cervix high, hungry, cravings, moodiness
> cd 25- gas, acne
> cd 26 cramps, feeling wet, have a feeling af is coming, acne, gas, CM, irritability, breast tenderness
> cd 27- gas, mild cramps, wet
> cd 28- gas, acne, irritability, cramps, CM, high cervix, bfn, feeling like af is coming. Feeling wet
> 
> Last cycle I reported-
> cd 23- no CM, doesn't feel like af is coming. Bloating and cramps
> cd 24- Doesn't feel like af is coming, hardly any acne, feeling bloated, cramps..
> cd 25- queasiness
> cd 1- af started
> 
> Cycle before in march
> cd 23- cramps, CM, bloating and acne
> cd 24-nothing
> Cd 25- queasiness, gas, cramps, night sweats, acne
> cd 26- CM, cramps, fatigue
> cd27- burning in the uterus, SOO agitated, I KNOW af is coming, CM, cramps, bloating
> C28- sleepy, acne, fatigue, cramps, diarrhea, backaches.
> 
> 
> So the reason why i posted this was to compare for my sake and to see what ya'll think. I'm really wet (sorry tmi) but it's the truth. and i'm pretty sure it's due to af.
> 
> Is af still a no show??? I had pretty much all your symptoms! The only thing that I didn't have, was feeling wet. I was(still am) very dry! I also had an extra symptom which was what felt like a uti! Still feels like its here! I was also very irritated, but most of these symptoms can be af or bfp related, its so hard to tell! When are you suppose to test? When will your tww be over?Click to expand...
> 
> Af still missing.. But i really do feel like she's coming.. Its back and forth with that wet feeling..
> I have random leg cramps that i haven't logged, but don't think that has anything to do with pg.. Headaches like crazy, but tonight I'll know if af is coming.. I usually cramp in the middle of the night when she's coming and then wake up to her..
> 
> I don't know when my tww ends, doc said just test Tuesday, but i want to wait until wed. Especially since i tested bfn today..
> 
> I'm so confused..Click to expand...

Oh hun, your wait will be over soon. Either af will show or you'll get your bfp. I hope something happens for you so you can at least know! I'll be kmfx for you!


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Beneathmywing- sounds promising hun! When will you start testing?(Not sure if you've mentioned this already). RayeAnne- glad your iui went well! I believe(from what my fs said) that to do iui, there should be about 1million active sperm, so anything above that is Awesome!!! You only need 1 to do the job, right? Fx'd for you hun!
> 
> Thanks! Hope so.. I probably will start testing on Wednesday or Thursday so either 9dpo or 10dpo. I know it will probably be too early, but I have a bunch of ic's that are calling my name!!!Click to expand...
> 
> It is way to early, but if you have the cheapies, then go for it! Did you do the trigger this round?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, no trigger.Click to expand...
> 
> At least when you test, you won't have to second guess if its the trigger! Hope you get a :bfp: this cycle(my prayer for all of you)!!!Click to expand...

Yes, i know. The whole trigger thing sounds exhausting!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Miraclemaking

Another neg test:(


----------



## wantjust1more

As of this morning af is still missing.. I'm going to call the doctor tomorrow is she's still missing.. 16dpiui/t.. I'll find out soon.. :)


----------



## wantjust1more

Miraclemaking said:


> Another neg test:(

 As long as af is still missing, we have a chance. :) 

I haven't tested and won't.. Af still missing so will see


----------



## fluterby429

Hang in there wanting. It's not over until she gets here. 

Here is my test. It's still faint but really there. Don't feel bad if you don't see. Oh and on this pic the lines are off because I had opened the test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## fluterby429

Enhanced
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## claudiamarie3

good luck to all you ladies still waiting to test and congratulations to everyone with BFPs


----------



## RayeAnne

Good luck want just1more!


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Hang in there wanting. It's not over until she gets here.
> 
> Here is my test. It's still faint but really there. Don't feel bad if you don't see. Oh and on this pic the lines are off because I had opened the test

I see itttt!!


----------



## beneathmywing

claudiamarie3 said:


> good luck to all you ladies still waiting to test and congratulations to everyone with BFPs

Good luck to you as well!! Are you going to test or go in for a beta?


----------



## claudiamarie3

beneathmywing said:


> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> good luck to all you ladies still waiting to test and congratulations to everyone with BFPs
> 
> Good luck to you as well!! Are you going to test or go in for a beta?Click to expand...

ive been poas since yesterday lmao idk what im really expecting to see so early. im excited tho to see :happydance: but i havent really had any symptoms other than the dull cramping and backache. i had increased cm for a week until yesterday.


----------



## wantjust1more

RayeAnne said:


> Good luck want just1more!

Aww, thank you so much.. I'm praying so hard right now.. Cervix is high and far back.. Again, if I'm feeling right.. :haha:


----------



## fluterby429

I'm so excited for all the up coming testers!!! 

Idk what mine is. Could it still be trigger 12dpt? Probably is smh


----------



## wantjust1more

fluterby-

I See it!!! Praying it gets darker!!! 
when are you thing to test again?


----------



## RayeAnne

fluterby, I feel like by 12dpt it should all be gone! I feel like I can see something! Is that a frer?


----------



## wildchic

fluterby429 said:


> Enhanced

I see a 2nd line on this one! fx it gets darker!


----------



## wildchic

Wantjust1more- fx that the witch's absence is good news! When are you testing again?


----------



## fluterby429

Yes it's an FRER


----------



## beaglemom

Fluteryby, I don't see any lines...but I never am able to see faint lines on the forum. I hope it is the real deal. I would think trigger is gone, but mine seems to be gone FAST compared to what I read. I had to test every day with the cheap tests because I did not want to worry about a pos being just the trigger. Once I got the negative, I stopped testing it.

I was going to stay off the forum today...felt it was consuming me. But it is another stressful day at work for me & it seems reading the threads keeps me sane. I really only have 2 threads I follow. Still no AF & really not much to say she is coming. I put a call in to the nurse to find out how long of a cycle I should expect using the progesterone & femara. Last day for the progesterone (50 mg, I think, daily) was Saturday night. I would think AF would start soon if she was going to. I hate this crap. And again, everything is making me cry. So I think if I have a negative, I am def putting in for some time off. I need it. I was banking time for maternity leave at the end of December...and also for infertility appts...but since no maternity leave in December, I am safe to take a few days.


----------



## gliterbg

I just got back from my CD12 ultra sound and they found 3 large follicles (23, 19 & 19mm) and two smaller ones. I'm so excited. I'm just waiting for the nurse to call to tell me the results of my blood work and to let me know when to trigger. IUI will be on Thursday.

I'm really hoping this one will work!


----------



## claudiamarie3

gliterbg said:


> I just got back from my CD12 ultra sound and they found 3 large follicles (23, 19 & 19mm) and two smaller ones. I'm so excited. I'm just waiting for the nurse to call to tell me the results of my blood work and to let me know when to trigger. IUI will be on Thursday.
> 
> I'm really hoping this one will work!

oh how exciting gliterbg :happydance:


----------



## wantjust1more

wildchic said:


> Wantjust1more- fx that the witch's absence is good news! When are you testing again?

Just tested right now, and bfn again.. don't know where the witch is.. having some ovary cramping so if she's still gone tomorrow night i'll call the doc early thursday morning.
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## RayeAnne

How exciting gliterbg! Hope this is your lucky cycle!

Wanttjust1more, sorry for the bfn: I swear I see something on that test, but I always see something lol!


----------



## wantjust1more

RayeAnne said:


> How exciting gliterbg! Hope this is your lucky cycle!
> 
> Wanttjust1more, sorry for the bfn: I swear I see something on that test, but I always see something lol!

I always sware too, but if it's not BLARING BFP, i just say bfn.. lol


----------



## fluterby429

Super excited for you glitterbg


----------



## beneathmywing

claudiamarie3 said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> good luck to all you ladies still waiting to test and congratulations to everyone with BFPs
> 
> Good luck to you as well!! Are you going to test or go in for a beta?Click to expand...
> 
> ive been poas since yesterday lmao idk what im really expecting to see so early. im excited tho to see :happydance: but i havent really had any symptoms other than the dull cramping and backache. i had increased cm for a week until yesterday.Click to expand...

Lol!! I dont know whats holding me back either.. Ill probably start testing poas soon!!!


----------



## claudiamarie3

beneathmywing said:


> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> good luck to all you ladies still waiting to test and congratulations to everyone with BFPs
> 
> Good luck to you as well!! Are you going to test or go in for a beta?Click to expand...
> 
> ive been poas since yesterday lmao idk what im really expecting to see so early. im excited tho to see :happydance: but i havent really had any symptoms other than the dull cramping and backache. i had increased cm for a week until yesterday.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol!! I dont know whats holding me back either.. Ill probably start testing poas soon!!!Click to expand...

as long as u know this early were gonna get BFNs and were so not out of the game yet then pee away just to calm the itch


----------



## Mikihob

Hi ladies. I found the May IUI thread. My second IUI should be May 26th. My doctor has been out of the office so I should find out soon if that's the date or if it's later. 

I hope your BFP is not the trigger fluterby. I would think if my 9dpo your trigger was gone in previous cycles, it should be now too. But our cycles are ridiculous. I am really hoping it's your miracle! :hugs:


----------



## wildchic

gliterbg said:


> I just got back from my CD12 ultra sound and they found 3 large follicles (23, 19 & 19mm) and two smaller ones. I'm so excited. I'm just waiting for the nurse to call to tell me the results of my blood work and to let me know when to trigger. IUI will be on Thursday.
> 
> I'm really hoping this one will work!

Fx for your iui! Your follies are nice and big! Keep us posted with how things go!


----------



## beneathmywing

claudiamarie3 said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> good luck to all you ladies still waiting to test and congratulations to everyone with BFPs
> 
> Good luck to you as well!! Are you going to test or go in for a beta?Click to expand...
> 
> ive been poas since yesterday lmao idk what im really expecting to see so early. im excited tho to see :happydance: but i havent really had any symptoms other than the dull cramping and backache. i had increased cm for a week until yesterday.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol!! I dont know whats holding me back either.. Ill probably start testing poas soon!!!Click to expand...
> 
> as long as u know this early were gonna get BFNs and were so not out of the game yet then pee away just to calm the itchClick to expand...

Lolll


----------



## claudiamarie3

OMG IM BEYONDDD BLOATED bleh and sooo irritable. love talking to u girls dealing with everyone else it too much lol


----------



## Emi_Mo

So my progesterone levels can back much better! It was at 9.7 this time last month and it's 26 this month! My doc looks for anything over 20 so I am so excited! Just wanted to share with you ladies. Still no POAS for me - hoping to hold off as long as possible!


----------



## beneathmywing

Emi_Mo said:


> So my progesterone levels can back much better! It was at 9.7 this time last month and it's 26 this month! My doc looks for anything over 20 so I am so excited! Just wanted to share with you ladies. Still no POAS for me - hoping to hold off as long as possible!

That's great news, hun!


----------



## fluterby429

Great number Emi. I'm still waiting on my prog number. Was supposed to know by today. That lab irritates me! Last cycle it was 11.1 so hoping for over 20 as well


----------



## wantjust1more

Emi_Mo said:


> So my progesterone levels can back much better! It was at 9.7 this time last month and it's 26 this month! My doc looks for anything over 20 so I am so excited! Just wanted to share with you ladies. Still no POAS for me - hoping to hold off as long as possible!

Thats great new! I'm glad your numbers went up this cycle! When are you going to test?:blush:


----------



## wildchic

Emi- that's great that your numbers went up from last cycle! You must be so pleased! 1 less thing for you to stress about! Hope you can hold out as long as possible with testing, although I know it can sometimes be tempting to test sooner! Good luck to you!


----------



## wantjust1more

So-- I decided ladies- Instead of driving ya'll insane (and myself) if af is still missing tomorrow i'll call the nurse, and see what she says. I'm not going to wait any longer, either lets get on with next cycle, or celebrate if i'm pregnant lol. My mom, and dh said I didn't get a positive with our first pregnancy (7 years ago) until i was 5 + weeks, of course I don't remember but they swear by it. I just remember poas and it being neg and my mil saying to wait a week. ( our miscarriage showed up right away) Who knows, and maybe i'm just trying to justify it :haha: i'm just trying to hang on to what i've got and so far it's no symptoms other than here and there, and no af.


----------



## fluterby429

I think that's a good plan


----------



## wantjust1more

fluterby429 said:


> I think that's a good plan

I think so too


----------



## wildchic

Wantjust1more- good that you have a plan! hope all works out! Fluterby- I had a dream that you took a digi and posted a pic on here and it said pregnant! I hope my dream comes true for you hun! Kmfx for all you ladies coz most of you test this week!!!


----------



## fluterby429

My tests were due to the trigger. Didn't get any darker. Actually looks lighter maybe. I'm very sad. This has been a long road for me and I think I'm at the end of that road


----------



## RayeAnne

So sorry fluterby. When is AF due? Could
You still be a bit early?


----------



## wantjust1more

:witch: came happily this morning. on to next cycle-- like i said... i know my body. :growlmad:


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> :witch: came happily this morning. on to next cycle-- like i said... i know my body. :growlmad:

Im sorry, hun :hugs:


----------



## RayeAnne

wantjust1more said:


> :witch: came happily this morning. on to next cycle-- like i said... i know my body. :growlmad:

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## wantjust1more

RayeAnne said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> :witch: came happily this morning. on to next cycle-- like i said... i know my body. :growlmad:
> 
> So sorry :hugs:Click to expand...

It's all good. I know I ovulate.. I just don't think i can hold a pregnancy. I just have a feeling I can't implant the baby. I don't know what else the doctors can do other than the trigger. :cry:


----------



## beaglemom

wantjust1more said:


> RayeAnne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> :witch: came happily this morning. on to next cycle-- like i said... i know my body. :growlmad:
> 
> So sorry :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's all good. I know I ovulate.. I just don't think i can hold a pregnancy. I just have a feeling I can't implant the baby. I don't know what else the doctors can do other than the trigger. :cry:Click to expand...

Did they give you progestrone? That can help sustain a pregnancy.

I am expecting AF today...I was feeling really awful last night...so we will see. But the timing is all screwed up for an IUI because I am out of town next weekend.


----------



## wantjust1more

beaglemom said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RayeAnne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> :witch: came happily this morning. on to next cycle-- like i said... i know my body. :growlmad:
> 
> So sorry :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's all good. I know I ovulate.. I just don't think i can hold a pregnancy. I just have a feeling I can't implant the baby. I don't know what else the doctors can do other than the trigger. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Did they give you progestrone? That can help sustain a pregnancy.
> 
> I am expecting AF today...I was feeling really awful last night...so we will see. But the timing is all screwed up for an IUI because I am out of town next weekend.Click to expand...

No they didn't, but i'm asking for everything and anything this cycle. I'm about to give up. (said that before and didn't) but truly feel it. I just can't stand the thought of my body saying "too bad so sad you can't conceive" :growlmad:


----------



## claudiamarie3

wantjust1more said:


> RayeAnne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> :witch: came happily this morning. on to next cycle-- like i said... i know my body. :growlmad:
> 
> So sorry :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's all good. I know I ovulate.. I just don't think i can hold a pregnancy. I just have a feeling I can't implant the baby. I don't know what else the doctors can do other than the trigger. :cry:Click to expand...

maybe next cylce your dr can try something new.


----------



## claudiamarie3

wantjust1more said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RayeAnne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> :witch: came happily this morning. on to next cycle-- like i said... i know my body. :growlmad:
> 
> So sorry :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's all good. I know I ovulate.. I just don't think i can hold a pregnancy. I just have a feeling I can't implant the baby. I don't know what else the doctors can do other than the trigger. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Did they give you progestrone? That can help sustain a pregnancy.
> 
> I am expecting AF today...I was feeling really awful last night...so we will see. But the timing is all screwed up for an IUI because I am out of town next weekend.Click to expand...
> 
> No they didn't, but i'm asking for everything and anything this cycle. I'm about to give up. (said that before and didn't) but truly feel it. I just can't stand the thought of my body saying "too bad so sad you can't conceive" :growlmad:Click to expand...

no dont give up yet.:hugs: i know its gotta be hard but yea ask them about everything and anything that you could possibly try


----------



## wantjust1more

claudiamarie3 said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RayeAnne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> :witch: came happily this morning. on to next cycle-- like i said... i know my body. :growlmad:
> 
> So sorry :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's all good. I know I ovulate.. I just don't think i can hold a pregnancy. I just have a feeling I can't implant the baby. I don't know what else the doctors can do other than the trigger. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> maybe next cylce your dr can try something new.Click to expand...


They don't want to do injections because i've conceived twins naturally.. Makes me mad because i only have one tube and the chances of getting pregnant are pretty slim. i need all the help i can get, so I'm going to push for anything. I just don't know what :winkwink:


----------



## fluterby429

So sorry AF came 

I'll be looking for her come Sat.


----------



## wantjust1more

fluterby429 said:


> So sorry AF came
> 
> I'll be looking for her come Sat.

Like it's said "not out until she comes" 

I just knew my body. My face does NOT break out when i'm pregnant.. So i already knew. 

Hold on to faith. I didn't and I did.. I was a emotional wreck. I feel so calm today, knowing that she's here sucks, but at least we can move forward. 
I need to look on the bright side. DH is fine.. I'm the broken, one tube wonder, women.. But i know it's possible. 

hang in there. you got us here. 
I thank you all for being there for me through my emotions and all my back and forth stuff. I don't know what i would do if i didn't have you all to talk to. :hugs:


----------



## claudiamarie3

wantjust1more said:


> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry AF came
> 
> I'll be looking for her come Sat.
> 
> Like it's said "not out until she comes"
> 
> I just knew my body. My face does NOT break out when i'm pregnant.. So i already knew.
> 
> Hold on to faith. I didn't and I did.. I was a emotional wreck. I feel so calm today, knowing that she's here sucks, but at least we can move forward.
> I need to look on the bright side. DH is fine.. I'm the broken, one tube wonder, women.. But i know it's possible.
> 
> hang in there. you got us here.
> I thank you all for being there for me through my emotions and all my back and forth stuff. I don't know what i would do if i didn't have you all to talk to. :hugs:Click to expand...

love your positive attitude! keep faith and know that your time will come im sure!


----------



## Miraclemaking

wantjust1more said:


> :witch: came happily this morning. on to next cycle-- like i said... i know my body. :growlmad:

So sorry want1more


----------



## wildchic

Wantjust1more- so sorry about af :hugs: How was your lining this past cycle, thick, thin, just right? Ask your doc about your progesterone and to check your lining. I wish you all the luck for this cycle!


----------



## wantjust1more

wildchic said:


> Wantjust1more- so sorry about af :hugs: How was your lining this past cycle, thick, thin, just right? Ask your doc about your progesterone and to check your lining. I wish you all the luck for this cycle!

They said it looked really good. Usually it's 21mm. After ovulation. They didn't seem worried. :shrug:

Idk anymore, but something will happen eventually


----------



## wantjust1more

Nurse said-- Same thing as last time.. Clomid 5-9, IUI, and trigger. She said it's up to science, and there's not a whole lot i can do unless we do IVF... 

I'm so sad-- :cry: I feel defeated. Once again. But I do know it will happen I may be 30, (i'm almost there), 35, 40, but our time will come. My heart will be complete.


----------



## claudiamarie3

wantjust1more said:


> Nurse said-- Same thing as last time.. Clomid 5-9, IUI, and trigger. She said it's up to science, and there's not a whole lot i can do unless we do IVF...
> 
> I'm so sad-- :cry: I feel defeated. Once again. But I do know it will happen I may be 30, (i'm almost there), 35, 40, but our time will come. My heart will be complete.

how may IUIs before they say u need IVF?
my dr lets us do 3 IUIs then we move to IVF


----------



## wildchic

wantjust1more said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Wantjust1more- so sorry about af :hugs: How was your lining this past cycle, thick, thin, just right? Ask your doc about your progesterone and to check your lining. I wish you all the luck for this cycle!
> 
> They said it looked really good. Usually it's 21mm. After ovulation. They didn't seem worried. :shrug:
> 
> Idk anymore, but something will happen eventuallyClick to expand...

Isn't 21mm too thick? I've read that it should be anywhere between 8-12 for implantation to occur. I see you on Clomid, won't it thin your lining? I hope this next cycle works!!!


----------



## wantjust1more

claudiamarie3 said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> Nurse said-- Same thing as last time.. Clomid 5-9, IUI, and trigger. She said it's up to science, and there's not a whole lot i can do unless we do IVF...
> 
> I'm so sad-- :cry: I feel defeated. Once again. But I do know it will happen I may be 30, (i'm almost there), 35, 40, but our time will come. My heart will be complete.
> 
> how may IUIs before they say u need IVF?
> my dr lets us do 3 IUIs then we move to IVFClick to expand...

they said this one and then they said that we should look into IVF. We already have in April and nothing is covered. 30,000 for 3 frozen 3 fresh cycles and we are not guaranteed a baby. We would still have to pay that money if we didn't achieve a pregnancy. :cry:
I don't know why they can't do injections, something my gosh.:growlmad:


----------



## gliterbg

wantjustonemore - Sorry to hear AF came. You seem to have a very positive outlook on things and I'm sure you and your RE will find a plan that will get you a BFP!

A little update, I had my IUI this morning instead of tomorrow. My blood work from yesterday showed I was having an LH surge on my own. So I did the trigger yesterday afternoon and IUI at 11am today.

Fingers crossed that this is the one that works. And now on to the very long tww.


----------



## wantjust1more

gliterbg said:


> wantjustonemore - Sorry to hear AF came. You seem to have a very positive outlook on things and I'm sure you and your RE will find a plan that will get you a BFP!
> 
> A little update, I had my IUI this morning instead of tomorrow. My blood work from yesterday showed I was having an LH surge on my own. So I did the trigger yesterday afternoon and IUI at 11am today.
> 
> Fingers crossed that this is the one that works. And now on to the very long tww.

 I'm trying to Stay positive, its still hard, but i know if i ovulate on my right side its even greater, just a matter of science and the lord above. I think I'm doing yoga this cycle.. :)


----------



## wantjust1more

wildchic said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Wantjust1more- so sorry about af :hugs: How was your lining this past cycle, thick, thin, just right? Ask your doc about your progesterone and to check your lining. I wish you all the luck for this cycle!
> 
> They said it looked really good. Usually it's 21mm. After ovulation. They didn't seem worried. :shrug:
> 
> Idk anymore, but something will happen eventuallyClick to expand...
> 
> Isn't 21mm too thick? I've read that it should be anywhere between 8-12 for implantation to occur. I see you on Clomid, won't it thin your lining? I hope this next cycle works!!!Click to expand...

I don't know, she said last cycle in April she thought i was pregnant .. Obviously i wasn't, but she always says "lining is good".. when would i take progesterone if i got some from them? Do you know?


----------



## claudiamarie3

wantjust1more said:


> gliterbg said:
> 
> 
> wantjustonemore - Sorry to hear AF came. You seem to have a very positive outlook on things and I'm sure you and your RE will find a plan that will get you a BFP!
> 
> A little update, I had my IUI this morning instead of tomorrow. My blood work from yesterday showed I was having an LH surge on my own. So I did the trigger yesterday afternoon and IUI at 11am today.
> 
> Fingers crossed that this is the one that works. And now on to the very long tww.
> 
> I'm trying to Stay positive, its still hard, but i know if i ovulate on my right side its even greater, just a matter of science and the lord above. I think I'm doing yoga this cycle.. :)Click to expand...

wow! well i hope next cycle is your cycle!


----------



## gliterbg

wantjust1more said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Wantjust1more- so sorry about af :hugs: How was your lining this past cycle, thick, thin, just right? Ask your doc about your progesterone and to check your lining. I wish you all the luck for this cycle!
> 
> They said it looked really good. Usually it's 21mm. After ovulation. They didn't seem worried. :shrug:
> 
> Idk anymore, but something will happen eventuallyClick to expand...
> 
> Isn't 21mm too thick? I've read that it should be anywhere between 8-12 for implantation to occur. I see you on Clomid, won't it thin your lining? I hope this next cycle works!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, she said last cycle in April she thought i was pregnant .. Obviously i wasn't, but she always says "lining is good".. when would i take progesterone if i got some from them? Do you know?Click to expand...

I had my IUI this morning and I start progesterone on Friday for 2 weeks.


----------



## beaglemom

Ladies, I am officially on a new cycle. I called the nurse & requested the same protocol this month except no IUI & scan on CD 9. I will be out of town on CD 10 & 12. So we will do timed which is not high odds...but at least my insurance will cover most of it so I will not be wasting a cycle nor out of pocket by much.


----------



## Emi_Mo

So sorry AF arrived but I'm glad you are finding peace in moving forward. My doc tried to repeat my clomid cycle and I said the side effects were awful and of my insurance covered it I would like to move on with new protocol. The nurse had to speak with my doc but she called med back and let me move forward with injections. Also, I started progesterone the day after my IUI and it has obviously really helped my levels. I'm not planning on testing until my BW next Tuesday morning!


----------



## Emi_Mo

Flutterby - I'm sorry the tests seem to be due to the trigger but it's not for sure yet! My boobs are sore today - and the usually get sore right around this time so I'm trying to not be sad. It doesn't help that every time I go down the stairs I'm reminded that they hurt! :winkwink:

Gliterbg - that exact thing happened to me this cycle - best of luck!

Beaglemom - I'm glad you can at least try something this cycle!


----------



## fluterby429

Well here they are side by side. First is yesterday 6:30 am, middle 3pm yesterday and last is 3 am today. I just wish for once this TTC worked for me lol as I'm sure everyone else thinks the same thing. Tomorrow is sooo far away
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## RayeAnne

I def see something there! How many dpiui are you? When is af due? FX for you!


----------



## fluterby429

I'm 13dpt 11dpiui. AF due Sat


----------



## RayeAnne

You still have a few more days!
FX'ed those lines get darker! I'd use fmu tomorrow morning!

13 days is a looooong time for the trigger to still be there. Or so I've read!


----------



## beneathmywing

beaglemom said:


> Ladies, I am officially on a new cycle. I called the nurse & requested the same protocol this month except no IUI & scan on CD 9. I will be out of town on CD 10 & 12. So we will do timed which is not high odds...but at least my insurance will cover most of it so I will not be wasting a cycle nor out of pocket by much.

Sorry af showed!! Wishing your new cycle lots of luck :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Well here they are side by side. First is yesterday 6:30 am, middle 3pm yesterday and last is 3 am today. I just wish for once this TTC worked for me lol as I'm sure everyone else thinks the same thing. Tomorrow is sooo far away

I see it, hun.. Hoping this is your bfp!!!!! fx!


----------



## fluterby429

It is now negative.


----------



## beneathmywing

9dpo and so far haven't felt much of anything.. no sore bbs like usual. They actually don't hurt at all! Just about an hour or so ago I started cramping and my right hip/lower back is aching as well. Thinking of starting to test tomorrow even though I know it's way too early, but I need to poas before I go insane! lol


----------



## wildchic

Beaglemom- sorry about af hun :hugs: I too am glad that you are content with the plan you have! I hope it works this cycle! 

Fluterby- I see something on the middle test! I've read some ladies actually have the trigger last until 14dpo, but it doesn't happen a lot! Fx that its just too early! I had a bfn at 11dpo/11dpt/10dpiui and a bfp on 15dpo. Try not to test hun, it just stresses a person out!!! Skip a day of testing and see what happens. 

Beneathmywing- 9dpo is to early, but if you really need to, go for it, lol. 

Emi- I so wish everyone was like you! To hold off until your b/w! You got some will power!!!

RayAnne- I hope you are doing ok and the tww is treating you good!

Claudia- where are you hun??? What dpo are you? When do you test or have you tested?

Wantjust1more- have you been to your doc yet? Have they done scans? Praying things go better this cycle :flower:


----------



## claudiamarie3

wildchic said:


> Beaglemom- sorry about af hun :hugs: I too am glad that you are content with the plan you have! I hope it works this cycle!
> 
> Fluterby- I see something on the middle test! I've read some ladies actually have the trigger last until 14dpo, but it doesn't happen a lot! Fx that its just too early! I had a bfn at 11dpo/11dpt/10dpiui and a bfp on 15dpo. Try not to test hun, it just stresses a person out!!! Skip a day of testing and see what happens.
> 
> Beneathmywing- 9dpo is to early, but if you really need to, go for it, lol.
> 
> Emi- I so wish everyone was like you! To hold off until your b/w! You got some will power!!!
> 
> RayAnne- I hope you are doing ok and the tww is treating you good!
> 
> Claudia- where are you hun??? What dpo are you? When do you test or have you tested?
> 
> Wantjust1more- have you been to your doc yet? Have they done scans? Praying things go better this cycle :flower:

MORNING! im 9dpo today ive been poas since 6dpo and yesterday i said i would wait til friday but i couldnt of course BFN but im not worried its too early yet so well see. i felt like crap yesterday after noon like waves of nauseousness so who knows. 
how are you doing?


----------



## RayeAnne

wildchic said:


> Beaglemom- sorry about af hun :hugs: I too am glad that you are content with the plan you have! I hope it works this cycle!
> 
> Fluterby- I see something on the middle test! I've read some ladies actually have the trigger last until 14dpo, but it doesn't happen a lot! Fx that its just too early! I had a bfn at 11dpo/11dpt/10dpiui and a bfp on 15dpo. Try not to test hun, it just stresses a person out!!! Skip a day of testing and see what happens.
> 
> Beneathmywing- 9dpo is to early, but if you really need to, go for it, lol.
> 
> Emi- I so wish everyone was like you! To hold off until your b/w! You got some will power!!!
> 
> RayAnne- I hope you are doing ok and the tww is treating you good!
> 
> Claudia- where are you hun??? What dpo are you? When do you test or have you tested?
> 
> Wantjust1more- have you been to your doc yet? Have they done scans? Praying things go better this cycle :flower:


aww thanks! 2ww is taking forever :haha: just like I knew it would!
I've been testing out the trigger. Today is 5dpt and the line is pretty faint! I'll be grabbing some frer and testing the rest out starting tomorrow.

Emi, you go girl! I could never wait for b/w~


----------



## claudiamarie3

RayeAnne said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Beaglemom- sorry about af hun :hugs: I too am glad that you are content with the plan you have! I hope it works this cycle!
> 
> Fluterby- I see something on the middle test! I've read some ladies actually have the trigger last until 14dpo, but it doesn't happen a lot! Fx that its just too early! I had a bfn at 11dpo/11dpt/10dpiui and a bfp on 15dpo. Try not to test hun, it just stresses a person out!!! Skip a day of testing and see what happens.
> 
> Beneathmywing- 9dpo is to early, but if you really need to, go for it, lol.
> 
> Emi- I so wish everyone was like you! To hold off until your b/w! You got some will power!!!
> 
> RayAnne- I hope you are doing ok and the tww is treating you good!
> 
> Claudia- where are you hun??? What dpo are you? When do you test or have you tested?
> 
> Wantjust1more- have you been to your doc yet? Have they done scans? Praying things go better this cycle :flower:
> 
> 
> aww thanks! 2ww is taking forever :haha: just like I knew it would!
> I've been testing out the trigger. Today is 5dpt and the line is pretty faint! I'll be grabbing some frer and testing the rest out starting tomorrow.
> 
> Emi, you go girl! I could never wait for b/w~Click to expand...

FXd you get your BFP


----------



## RayeAnne

Claudia: thanks!!! 

Yes, you're still early!! Are you going to keep testing, or wait a few days?


----------



## claudiamarie3

i keep saying to just wait lol im going to try to hold out til at least saturday morning but well see lol


----------



## RayeAnne

claudiamarie3 said:


> i keep saying to just wait lol im going to try to hold out til at least saturday morning but well see lol

I say that every month and fail!! :haha:


----------



## claudiamarie3

RayeAnne said:


> claudiamarie3 said:
> 
> 
> i keep saying to just wait lol im going to try to hold out til at least saturday morning but well see lol
> 
> I say that every month and fail!! :haha:Click to expand...

lol i know. im sure ill do it tomorrow morning :haha:


----------



## beneathmywing

10dpo and gave in and tested.. of course bfn! but I know it's too early. My temps has been elevated for the past three days so hoping it's a good sign.


----------



## claudiamarie3

yea dont count yourself out yet girl!!


----------



## beneathmywing

claudiamarie3 said:


> yea dont count yourself out yet girl!!

nope!!


----------



## Mikihob

Hello ladies. I have an IUI scheduled for 05/30. Since my period is 35-36 days long we delayed the IUI by 4 days hoping that it would be closer to O time. Here's to hoping it works this time!! :thumbup:


----------



## beneathmywing

Mikihob said:


> Hello ladies. I have an IUI scheduled for 05/30. Since my period is 35-36 days long we delayed the IUI by 4 days hoping that it would be closer to O time. Here's to hoping it works this time!! :thumbup:

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi, just to update.. My iui try is not going well. Folicles seem to have stopped growing leads folicle is only 12mm at day 12. Going for one more scan in a few days but it's more than likely it will be cancelled and I will try again next cycle d


----------



## RayeAnne

Sorry lazydaisys. If they don't get to a size they want, maybe you could still trigger and try on your own?
I hate wasted cycles.


----------



## wantjust1more

Hey ladies, I'm doing okay CD 2 and just bleeding 
... Looks like someone killed something. Don't know why it's so heavy. Maybe its a good thing. Cd12 or 13 I can go in for a follicle scan. Start clomid on cd5-100mg, praying I get more follicles again.  
How are you all?


----------



## Miraclemaking

Hi guys.. We'll in the last two days I got a faint line... 2 days earlier I thought I got a negative ... Now in second guessing if it was negative and it's still the trigger shot... Cause the line didn't get darker... But tomm I go in for the blood test...


----------



## beneathmywing

Miraclemaking said:


> Hi guys.. We'll in the last two days I got a faint line... 2 days earlier I thought I got a negative ... Now in second guessing if it was negative and it's still the trigger shot... Cause the line didn't get darker... But tomm I go in for the blood test...

Good luck!!!! Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

Lazydaisys said:


> Hi, just to update.. My iui try is not going well. Folicles seem to have stopped growing leads folicle is only 12mm at day 12. Going for one more scan in a few days but it's more than likely it will be cancelled and I will try again next cycle d

Grow follies, grow!!!!!


----------



## JuliaO

My first IUI is on Saturday. I went for a Pregnyl shot (10,000U) today. Good luck to all!


----------



## wildchic

claudiamarie3 said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Beaglemom- sorry about af hun :hugs: I too am glad that you are content with the plan you have! I hope it works this cycle!
> 
> Fluterby- I see something on the middle test! I've read some ladies actually have the trigger last until 14dpo, but it doesn't happen a lot! Fx that its just too early! I had a bfn at 11dpo/11dpt/10dpiui and a bfp on 15dpo. Try not to test hun, it just stresses a person out!!! Skip a day of testing and see what happens.
> 
> Beneathmywing- 9dpo is to early, but if you really need to, go for it, lol.
> 
> Emi- I so wish everyone was like you! To hold off until your b/w! You got some will power!!!
> 
> RayAnne- I hope you are doing ok and the tww is treating you good!
> 
> Claudia- where are you hun??? What dpo are you? When do you test or have you tested?
> 
> Wantjust1more- have you been to your doc yet? Have they done scans? Praying things go better this cycle :flower:
> 
> MORNING! im 9dpo today ive been poas since 6dpo and yesterday i said i would wait til friday but i couldnt of course BFN but im not worried its too early yet so well see. i felt like crap yesterday after noon like waves of nauseousness so who knows.
> how are you doing?Click to expand...

Yip! Still way to early! Hope the nausea means something! I'm doing good, besides cramps that come and go! Other than that, I'm just waiting around for my appointment with fs. It the mean time, I've got exams that are keeping me busy!


----------



## wildchic

beneathmywing said:


> 10dpo and gave in and tested.. of course bfn! but I know it's too early. My temps has been elevated for the past three days so hoping it's a good sign.

Fx for you hun!


----------



## wildchic

Mikihob said:


> Hello ladies. I have an IUI scheduled for 05/30. Since my period is 35-36 days long we delayed the IUI by 4 days hoping that it would be closer to O time. Here's to hoping it works this time!! :thumbup:

Is your cycles unmonitored? Usually they can tell when you're close to ovulation when doing scans and blood work. Fx that it does work this time for you hun :flower:


----------



## wildchic

Lazydaisys said:


> Hi, just to update.. My iui try is not going well. Folicles seem to have stopped growing leads folicle is only 12mm at day 12. Going for one more scan in a few days but it's more than likely it will be cancelled and I will try again next cycle d

Hi Lazy, sorry your cycle is not doing what its suppose to! But for what its worth, on cd11 I had a follie that was only 14/15mm and by cd14, it grew to 17mm. My fs gave me the menopur injection that day and I ovulated that same day with iui the next day! And I got my bfp with a 17mm follie and iui after ovulation! So, nothing is impossible! Maybe ask about doing 1 or 2 injects, just to give your follies that extra boost. Hope your follies grow by your next scan! I'm routing for you hun!!!


----------



## wildchic

JuliaO said:


> My first IUI is on Saturday. I went for a Pregnyl shot (10,000U) today. Good luck to all!

Hi JuliaO :) good luck and I hope your iui is a success and that it works 1st time! Fx for you hun!


----------



## beneathmywing

JuliaO said:


> My first IUI is on Saturday. I went for a Pregnyl shot (10,000U) today. Good luck to all!

Fx for you!!!


----------



## wantjust1more

wild- not yet don't go into the doc until June 1st...:flower:
Going to ask for some injections or something lol :thumbup:


----------



## beneathmywing

Tested again today at 11dpo and bfn. I know its still early, but was hoping for at least the faintest of lines! I am starting to feel less optimistic every day. This is the hardest part of the tww.. When af is so close and you start to just feel out! Ugh. Ive also been cramping here and there today. Hoping its not af cramping!!!


----------



## RayeAnne

Beneathmywing; you're not out yet! When is Af due?
I didn't get my bfp with dd until the day before Af was due. :)


----------



## beneathmywing

RayeAnne said:


> Beneathmywing; you're not out yet! When is Af due?
> I didn't get my bfp with dd until the day before Af was due. :)

Either Monday or Tuesday!!


----------



## Miraclemaking

Hi An update...got our BFP on the blood test today. But we are super nervous now cause out progesterone is low even with taking the progesterone gel. So they up my dosage to twice aday and seeing the doc again Monday morning. I keep seeing my temperature go down and really stressing. they said the number is a 12 and they like to see 20. Hope we are still positive on Monday.


----------



## RayeAnne

Miracle: I'll be praying for you! Try to relax and enjoy your weekend :)


----------



## RayeAnne

Beneathmywing yea you def still have some time!


----------



## beneathmywing

Miraclemaking said:


> Hi An update...got our BFP on the blood test today. But we are super nervous now cause out progesterone is low even with taking the progesterone gel. So they up my dosage to twice aday and seeing the doc again Monday morning. I keep seeing my temperature go down and really stressing. they said the number is a 12 and they like to see 20. Hope we are still positive on Monday.

Praying for you!!!!! Fx!!


----------



## beneathmywing

RayeAnne said:


> Beneathmywing yea you def still have some time!

Thanks!


----------



## Emi_Mo

Congrats MiracleMaking!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Been having af-cramping here and there today and starting to feel pretty down/out this cycle. Hoping this weekend goes fast so I can just know already. ughhh. :coffee:


----------



## wildchic

Congrats Miracle! I'll keep you in my prayers that everything goes smoothly hun! Please update after you see the doc on Monday!


----------



## wildchic

Beneathmywing- please don't stress yourself out. Try and relax(easier said than done, I know) but you need to for your own sanity! Try not to test until the day af is due. I still have my fx for all you ladies :flower: it will happen!


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> Beneathmywing- please don't stress yourself out. Try and relax(easier said than done, I know) but you need to for your own sanity! Try not to test until the day af is due. I still have my fx for all you ladies :flower: it will happen!

Thanks hun. It is super hard not to stress.. Im trying!!


----------



## Miraclemaking

wildchic said:


> Congrats Miracle! I'll keep you in my prayers that everything goes smoothly hun! Please update after you see the doc on Monday!

Ty will do


----------



## Miraclemaking

beneathmywing said:


> Been having af-cramping here and there today and starting to feel pretty down/out this cycle. Hoping this weekend goes fast so I can just know already. ughhh. :coffee:

I had tested and it was neg and it felt like af was coming don't give up yet. Fx to u


----------



## Miraclemaking

beneathmywing said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Beneathmywing- please don't stress yourself out. Try and relax(easier said than done, I know) but you need to for your own sanity! Try not to test until the day af is due. I still have my fx for all you ladies :flower: it will happen!
> 
> Thanks hun. It is super hard not to stress.. Im trying!!Click to expand...

I just looked at ur ovulation chart and it looks good so don't give up yet til it shows.


----------



## beneathmywing

Miraclemaking said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Beneathmywing- please don't stress yourself out. Try and relax(easier said than done, I know) but you need to for your own sanity! Try not to test until the day af is due. I still have my fx for all you ladies :flower: it will happen!
> 
> Thanks hun. It is super hard not to stress.. Im trying!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just looked at ur ovulation chart and it looks good so don't give up yet til it shows.Click to expand...

I'm ready for this tww to be over with lol


----------



## wantjust1more

CD 4 today- 

Don't feel much but just brown stuff not much blood. No cramping nothing. Feeling fine. Not hungry, just feeling good. lazy for a Saturday but good. There are bumps around my nipples, and there big, i squeezed one (hurt like hell) and there's liquid. I guess just part of af, but never had that before. 

Tomorrow is my first day of clomid so will see how it goes. :sex: is all i'm going to be doing lol!


----------



## beebb

Hi Ladies,

How is everyone and congrats to those with BFPs!!!
I had my IUI on 13 May and I'm in my three week wait!!! I've been feeling pretty average, sore tummy since around day 5/6 after the IUI and its been almost constant since then. So very confusing and I suppose I'm just hyper sensitive to any bodily changes I'm not used to.
How is everyone going with there tww? I'm struggling. I'm trying to be confident however as time grows nearer to af I'm becoming more and more certain that this isn't my month. I don't know why but I just have a feeling its not happening this time around. The pains in my tummy are just telling me it isn't so.
Hope everyone is well. Wishing you all luck!!:flower:


----------



## beneathmywing

beebb said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> How is everyone and congrats to those with BFPs!!!
> I had my IUI on 13 May and I'm in my three week wait!!! I've been feeling pretty average, sore tummy since around day 5/6 after the IUI and its been almost constant since then. So very confusing and I suppose I'm just hyper sensitive to any bodily changes I'm not used to.
> How is everyone going with there tww? I'm struggling. I'm trying to be confident however as time grows nearer to af I'm becoming more and more certain that this isn't my month. I don't know why but I just have a feeling its not happening this time around. The pains in my tummy are just telling me it isn't so.
> Hope everyone is well. Wishing you all luck!!:flower:

Fx for you!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Ladiea.. Temp dropped this morning so I am pretty sure af will be here tomorrow. This sucks :(


----------



## Miraclemaking

beneathmywing said:


> Ladiea.. Temp dropped this morning so I am pretty sure af will be here tomorrow. This sucks :(

I'm soo sorry :(


----------



## Miraclemaking

beebb said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> How is everyone and congrats to those with BFPs!!!
> I had my IUI on 13 May and I'm in my three week wait!!! I've been feeling pretty average, sore tummy since around day 5/6 after the IUI and its been almost constant since then. So very confusing and I suppose I'm just hyper sensitive to any bodily changes I'm not used to.
> How is everyone going with there tww? I'm struggling. I'm trying to be confident however as time grows nearer to af I'm becoming more and more certain that this isn't my month. I don't know why but I just have a feeling its not happening this time around. The pains in my tummy are just telling me it isn't so.
> Hope everyone is well. Wishing you all luck!!:flower:

Fx for u


----------



## Emi_Mo

Hey ladies - lm feeling down today. Just feel like this cycle is a bust. Trying my hardest to wait for BW on Tuesday AM.


----------



## wildchic

Emi_Mo said:


> Hey ladies - lm feeling down today. Just feel like this cycle is a bust. Trying my hardest to wait for BW on Tuesday AM.

Sorry you feeling this way Emi :hugs: you've been doing so well not testing! Tuesday is almost here! Kmfx for you!


----------



## beebb

Emi_Mo said:


> Hey ladies - lm feeling down today. Just feel like this cycle is a bust. Trying my hardest to wait for BW on Tuesday AM.

Hi Emi_Mo 

I've been feeling the same and everything is telling me that this cycle is unsuccessful. I have to wait until 2 June for my test but I am due for af on Wednesday 28....:( sort of hoping I could test before af is due...makes me feel like I am missing out if that makes sense? 
I wish you all the very best of luck and please try and keep your chin up and yourself occupied with nice, fun, relaxing activities to keep your mind off it all. Fx crossed :flower:


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi girls.. Temp went down a little this morning so I was sure I was out, but something kept telling me to test. I had already peed but got a drop of pee to dip a test in and saw the faintest line and dh saw it as well. Then waited an hour and a half and retested and saw the line again. Being very cautious and patiently waiting to see if the line will be darker tomorrow and if it is I will get a frer. Here are the tests. 

https://i58.tinypic.com/jts3gk.jpg


----------



## wildchic

Beneathmywing- I'm on my phone, so I never see faint lines! But if your dh saw it, then I'm sure its your bfp! Us ladies sometimes get line eye, lol! And besides, you didn't take a trigger, so its definitely not that! Please update when you test again! Fx for you hun!


----------



## Lazydaisys

My cycle was canceled. Folicle only grew to 12mm. Hoping to do iui June. Hope you all get your bfps and don't follow me onto the June thread xxx


----------



## wantjust1more

Lazydaisys said:


> My cycle was canceled. Folicle only grew to 12mm. Hoping to do iui June. Hope you all get your bfps and don't follow me onto the June thread xxx

I'm onto the june thread!! but I'm not going to keep making or going onto different threads. lol, i'm just planting my feet here and wishing and hoping and sticking with all these ladies because they've been by myside when i was really down last cycle. Sooooo, stick with us even when you do your iui in june, (i will be along right beside you) and these ladies will be there for you every step of the way!


----------



## Miraclemaking

beneathmywing said:


> Hi girls.. Temp went down a little this morning so I was sure I was out, but something kept telling me to test. I had already peed but got a drop of pee to dip a test in and saw the faintest line and dh saw it as well. Then waited an hour and a half and retested and saw the line again. Being very cautious and patiently waiting to see if the line will be darker tomorrow and if it is I will get a frer. Here are the tests.
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/jts3gk.jpg


That's good news..I thought your chart looked good a little like mine ...

So update.. Had second blood work this am and hcg went from 46 on fir to 135 today but progestrone went from 12 to 11 makes me nervous.. I'm going in back on Friday for another blood test and next Monday for sonogram to see if it's in the uterius and not in Tube like last time.


----------



## beneathmywing

Miraclemaking said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls.. Temp went down a little this morning so I was sure I was out, but something kept telling me to test. I had already peed but got a drop of pee to dip a test in and saw the faintest line and dh saw it as well. Then waited an hour and a half and retested and saw the line again. Being very cautious and patiently waiting to see if the line will be darker tomorrow and if it is I will get a frer. Here are the tests.
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/jts3gk.jpg
> 
> 
> That's good news..I thought your chart looked good a little like mine ...
> 
> So update.. Had second blood work this am and hcg went from 46 on fir to 135 today but progestrone went from 12 to 11 makes me nervous.. I'm going in back on Friday for another blood test and next Monday for sonogram to see if it's in the uterius and not in Tube like last time.Click to expand...

Temp went even lower today I have a feeling af will show tomorrow.. =/ 

Good luck on Friday!!! Praying it all goes well for you :hugs:


----------



## wildchic

Beneathmywing- hope you temp goes up and this is your bfp!!!

Lazy- that sucks that your cycle got cancelled!!! What meds were you on? Time to try good old fashioned way with TI! I hope this next cycle works better! 

Miracle- your doubling time seems ok where your hcg levels are concerned. I'm not to clued up with progesterone, maybe they can put you on pessaries until things look better? Ask your doc about that! Good luck with b/w on friday!

Wantjust1more- fx this cycle hun! What cd are you at? 

Where are the other ladies??? Fluterby, RayAnne, Claudia??? Where have you ladies gone?


----------



## RayeAnne

I'm here! :)

Right smack dab in the middle of the TWW. Officially 7dpiui and 9dpt. Used a frer this morning and there is still a hint of a line! Praying it just gets darker lol <3

Lazy: so sorry about your cycle <3


----------



## claudiamarie3

I'm here. Miss you girls!! Beneathmywing praying your temp goes up! Wantjust1more were right here with you girl. June is your month !
Miracle hope your blood work look great!!
As for me...I'm 13dpo today. Had light pink brownish discharge mid morning and nothing since. Makes me nervous. Hoping it was late IB! Been on the rd home for the past 6hrs so no poas til tomorrow. Hopingggg and prayingggg for BFP!!!


----------



## Bcg

Mind if I join you ladies? My tww begins today/tomorrow for my 4th consecutive month of femara/injectables. Freakish out about this month as the other three have been iui and this month is TI


----------



## wildchic

RayeAnne- fx those lines get darker and not lighter!!! 1 week left, almost there hun! 

Claudia- praying that the brownish cm is IB! Fx for a bfp!!! Will/have you tested?

Bcg- welcome:) hope TI woks for you! Keep us updated!


----------



## Nataliek

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join this thread? I was on couple of great threads previously and everyone has gotten BFP's and are gone! I am currently cycle day 4 and started 37.5 miu of gonal f injections last night (very conservative dose) prepping for IUI next week(end). I have two children from a previous marriage with textbook perfect pregnancies and uncomplicated c-sections. My husband and I have been trying since October 2013, I have had two chemicals (one at 5 1/2 weeks and one right at 4 weeks) and most recently, I had an ectopic in my right tube in early March. I was treated with methotrexate to dissolve the pregnancy and was lucky it worked and I didn't need to have my tube removed. We sought fertility treatment because of our two chemicals and my husband is 41 and I am 34, I know that sounds young but because I have children, we wanted to see if there was any underlying condition and we don't want to try for years and years. We had every test in the book and we are apparently perfect, so what's the problem then? Anyway, we had a forced TTC hiatus for 3 months after the ectopic and this is the first cycle trying again. We are on a low dose to try and only achieve two, even one, mature follicle. We don't want multiples but are hoping to accelerate the process of getting pregnant and having it stick! 

I thought I would be excited but I am not. I am worried, doubtful and anxious. I keep thinking what roadblock is there going to be now? Will I respond to well to the meds and the cycle be cancelled? Will I not respond at all and the cycle be cancelled? Will I get cysts from the meds and the cycle be cancelled? Will I have a perfect cycle and not get pregnant?

I am so sorry for the long post, I just feel alone and it's been a hard process thus far.


----------



## gliterbg

RayeAnne said:


> I'm here! :)
> 
> Right smack dab in the middle of the TWW. Officially 7dpiui and 9dpt. Used a frer this morning and there is still a hint of a line! Praying it just gets darker lol <3
> 
> Lazy: so sorry about your cycle <3

This tww is sooooo long! I'm 6dpiui and 7dp trigger. I tested yesterday to see if trigger was gone but still a very very faint line on test last night. I'll probably test again tomorrow to see if it's completely gone and then hope we both get our well deserved BFP really soon.


----------



## beneathmywing

Well, I'm out. Af showed this morning right on time. Back to square one I go. Have an RE appointment tomorrow to figure out what's next. 

Fx for all you ladies that are still in the TWW and welcome to all those who are just joining us!


----------



## fluterby429

Nataliek said:


> Hi ladies, do you mind if I join this thread? I was on couple of great threads previously and everyone has gotten BFP's and are gone! I am currently cycle day 4 and started 37.5 miu of gonal f injections last night (very conservative dose) prepping for IUI next week(end). I have two children from a previous marriage with textbook perfect pregnancies and uncomplicated c-sections. My husband and I have been trying since October 2013, I have had two chemicals (one at 5 1/2 weeks and one right at 4 weeks) and most recently, I had an ectopic in my right tube in early March. I was treated with methotrexate to dissolve the pregnancy and was lucky it worked and I didn't need to have my tube removed. We sought fertility treatment because of our two chemicals and my husband is 41 and I am 34, I know that sounds young but because I have children, we wanted to see if there was any underlying condition and we don't want to try for years and years. We had every test in the book and we are apparently perfect, so what's the problem then? Anyway, we had a forced TTC hiatus for 3 months after the ectopic and this is the first cycle trying again. We are on a low dose to try and only achieve two, even one, mature follicle. We don't want multiples but are hoping to accelerate the process of getting pregnant and having it stick!
> 
> I thought I would be excited but I am not. I am worried, doubtful and anxious. I keep thinking what roadblock is there going to be now? Will I respond to well to the meds and the cycle be cancelled? Will I not respond at all and the cycle be cancelled? Will I get cysts from the meds and the cycle be cancelled? Will I have a perfect cycle and not get pregnant?
> 
> I am so sorry for the long post, I just feel alone and it's been a hard process thus far.

Welcome! I know how stressful it can be during the whole IUI process. We all do in here!!! The first IUI will be like a learning experience if it doesn't work. (That's how I had to look it at) It was a learning experience for me and the doctors to know how much meds and when the right CD was. Hopefully you'll get lucky and get your sticky first time around


----------



## Bcg

Nataliek: good luck with your appointment with the RE! Iuis can be a stressful process but for me it takes out a lot of the "what if" and actually helps me get through the cycle. The ladies on this and other forums really are a great support too because they understand what is going on. Fingers are crossed that you don't have to go through more than one!


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks so much Fluterby and bcg, I am really trying to be positive about it. I really should relax and know that I don't need to guess if we caught it, I'll know it was timed correctly. Thanks so much for your words. 

How man iuis have you had?


----------



## RayeAnne

Good evening everyone!

Having some crazy symptoms that have me guessing! Super crampy today, on and off. Very unusual! Im 8dpiui. Super gassy (tmi) and out of nowhere everything (food) looked really gross. 

I think I'll test tomorrow! Still had some of the trigger (very little) left on a frer yesterday morning. So hopefully it will either be stark white, or darker lol!!


----------



## Bcg

Cramps that early are a great sign! When I got my BFP last month my biggest signs were cramps and back pain. I lost it but that had nothing to do with the symptoms I was having. Don't get discouraged if it's not dark yet I didn't get a bfp until 16dpo.


----------



## Emi_Mo

Welcome, to everyone that is new here! I'm glad to see some new faces. Frustrating update here - bloodwork came back negative - even though I was expecting it, it still sucks. I'm beyond frustrated and sad. So once AF shows we will move on to IUI#3 which I think will be our last one before IVF. Fxed for those of you testing in the next few days! Xxoo. I'm so thankful for you all!


----------



## RayeAnne

Sorry Emi. <3
FX'ed that the 3rd time is a CHARM!


----------



## beneathmywing

Emi_Mo said:


> Welcome, to everyone that is new here! I'm glad to see some new faces. Frustrating update here - bloodwork came back negative - even though I was expecting it, it still sucks. I'm beyond frustrated and sad. So once AF shows we will move on to IUI#3 which I think will be our last one before IVF. Fxed for those of you testing in the next few days! Xxoo. I'm so thankful for you all!

So sorry hun! Im out this cycle as well and debating on one more iui or moving on to ivf. Good luck this cycle!!!


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies, sorry I've been mia for a good couple of hours,lol. It was my birthday yesterday and dh spoiled me a bit! Anyway, I want to welcome the new ladies! Hope your iui journey is short! I'm kmfx for you ladies!

Beneathmywing- sorry af got you hun, will you be trying the trigger this cycle? 

Emi- sorry the blood work was negative! Fx for this next cycle! 3rd times a charm!

Everyone else- I'm hoping your iui journey will be short lived and that you get your bfp's. I'll still be here routing for you ladies :flower:


----------



## RayeAnne

Thanks wildchic!

So I took a frer this am. I can see a ghost of a line. I took one 2 days ago and still had a tiny line from the trigger. I'm 11 days past trigger, 9 days past IUI. Think it's still the trigger? I thought giving it 48 hours would be plenty because it was barley there! Hoping it's the start of my bfp! :)


----------



## Mikihob

Emi I am sorry that it was a negative. It is so hard getting negatives after working so hard and enduring so much. As the other ladies said, 3rd times the charm! :hugs:

RayeAnne I hope it's the start of your BFP. I haven't had the trigger yet but I would think since it was so light two days ago it should be out of your system. Praying it's the BFP! :thumbup:


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies, sorry I've been mia for a good couple of hours,lol. It was my birthday yesterday and dh spoiled me a bit! Anyway, I want to welcome the new ladies! Hope your iui journey is short! I'm kmfx for you ladies!
> 
> Beneathmywing- sorry af got you hun, will you be trying the trigger this cycle?
> 
> Emi- sorry the blood work was negative! Fx for this next cycle! 3rd times a charm!
> 
> Everyone else- I'm hoping your iui journey will be short lived and that you get your bfp's. I'll still be here routing for you ladies :flower:

Hope you had a great birthday!!!

Not sure what I'm doing next yet. I have an RE appointment today to discuss options.


----------



## Mikihob

beneathmywing I have read and learned from other TTCers that for most women it can take up to three IUI's to get a BFP, after that the chances drop. I am doing two round of Clomid and DIUI, then moving onto Clomid, Trigger and DIUI and then a possible break before trying with injectibles. Have you been using injectible medication for your IUI's? 

I hope you get some great information at your appointment today. Keep up posted. :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

Mikihob said:


> beneathmywing I have read and learned from other TTCers that for most women it can take up to three IUI's to get a BFP, after that the chances drop. I am doing two round of Clomid and DIUI, then moving onto Clomid, Trigger and DIUI and then a possible break before trying with injectibles. Have you been using injectible medication for your IUI's?
> 
> I hope you get some great information at your appointment today. Keep up posted. :hugs:

I haven't tried any injectables for IUI. My first IUI was natural, second was with Clomid/no trigger.

I will keep you girls posted!


----------



## fluterby429

Raye I still had the trigger show up on FRER 13dpt 11dpiui. It sucked. I hope yours gets very dark :)


----------



## RayeAnne

Yea, I've def read that it can take up to 14 days to completely leave your system. Really makes me wish I would have tested yesterday instead of skipped it! 2 days ago the line was barley there!


----------



## Amie1017

Hello Ladies!! 

Mind if I join you all?! I am brand new to the site, the Hubby and I have been ttc for just under two years. We had our first IUI with Letrozole on May 20 (CD17). Just going through the extremely long tww now. :wacko: Fighting the urge to poas.. Not sure how early to test, I keep telling myself I should wait until next Tuesday, which would be exactly 2 weeks after IUI but idk if I'm strong enough lol! Really hoping this works for us, but we've all learned the hard way there are no guarantees!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Amie1017 said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> Mind if I join you all?! I am brand new to the site, the Hubby and I have been ttc for just under two years. We had our first IUI with Letrozole on May 20 (CD17). Just going through the extremely long tww now. :wacko: Fighting the urge to poas.. Not sure how early to test, I keep telling myself I should wait until next Tuesday, which would be exactly 2 weeks after IUI but idk if I'm strong enough lol! Really hoping this works for us, but we've all learned the hard way there are no guarantees!!

Fx for you!!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Went to my appt. with the RE today. Looks like we will do another Clomid+IUI most likely with trigger this time. Starting Clomid tomorrow at cd3 to cd7 and have an ultrasound on cd10. Fx this cycle is lucky!


----------



## RayeAnne

beneathmywing said:


> Went to my appt. with the RE today. Looks like we will do another Clomid+IUI most likely with trigger this time. Starting Clomid tomorrow at cd3 to cd7 and have an ultrasound on cd10. Fx this cycle is lucky!

FX'd this is the lucky one for you!


----------



## beneathmywing

RayeAnne said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Went to my appt. with the RE today. Looks like we will do another Clomid+IUI most likely with trigger this time. Starting Clomid tomorrow at cd3 to cd7 and have an ultrasound on cd10. Fx this cycle is lucky!
> 
> FX'd this is the lucky one for you!Click to expand...

Thanks. Hope so!!!


----------



## wildchic

Beneathmywing- fx this cycle with the trigger does the trick! Will you test the trigger out?

Amie- welcome hun :flower: hope your iui works! Don't test yet, it might still be too early! Tuesday's almost here, try to wait it out!

RayeAnne- fx for a bfp!!!

To everyone else- fx for you ladies! Maybe June will be a luckier month!

Afm- well ladies, it hasn't been the best 2 days! Nausea has got the better of me and won't just go away! Only thing I can eat is soup! Its gotten so bad that I had to take the day off from work! I'm not complaining, but it would be nice to eat something different!


----------



## RayeAnne

Ahhh, sorry wildchic! With my dd, I used sea bands and ate a lot of ginger. There are some good ginger candies and cookies out there! Hope the nausea doesn't stick around!


Amie, welcome!!

afm, took anther frer and can still see a tiny line. I'm hoping it's real and within the next few days it gets darker. Feeling lots of weird crampy/pulling things going on. I swear the walmart cheapie is picking it up better.


----------



## beneathmywing

Not sure if I'll test the trigger out.. we'll see.

Hope your nausea gets better soon and you can eat different foods!!!


----------



## RayeAnne

In experience, I'd either test out the trigger, or don't test until the day Af is due. Just so you don't torture yourself if you test early and get a bfp!


----------



## wildchic

RayeAnne- can you post a pic? Fx it gets darker in a day or 2. Beneathmywing- I agree with RayeAnne! Either test the trigger out or wait until af is due before testing. So much better that way! Thanks ladies, nausea still there and the ginger ale is helping somewhat!


----------



## RayeAnne

This is the best pic I could get. It's darker irl but either my house is super bright or I have no camera skills- or both lol

Wildchic, what dpiui did you get your bfp? And did you count the day you had your IUI as 1 or the day after as 1?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## beneathmywing

RayeAnne said:


> In experience, I'd either test out the trigger, or don't test until the day Af is due. Just so you don't torture yourself if you test early and get a bfp!

I think I'll wait till af is due.. or maybe I'm just saying that now. lol


----------



## RayeAnne

Here is a better pic. It's dried, but it sure dried darker! Don't know if I can trust it.

Haha I always tell myself I'm not going to test, and those are the months I test extra crazy lol!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wildchic

RayeAnne- I counted the day of iui as 1dpo coz it was 1dpo. I had ovulated the day before my iui and I was stressing because of the timing and even questioned my fs! He actually said that because the egg lasts for 24 hours, we still had a chance doing it 20 hours after trigger. I really didn't think I had a chance! I tested out the trigger and by 11dpo/11dptrigger/10dpiui I had a negative hpt! I tilted that test in every angle and light, there was only 1 line there! I didn't have tests, so didn't test, I was going to get a test and test the morning of my beta, but didn't wanna waste money! So on 15dpo, I had blood drawn at 8am and got results at 10am. Sorry for the long post. I don't see anything on the 1st test, but do on the 2nd! Fx it gets darker!!!


----------



## claudiamarie3

Hey ladies. So AF started to show Monday. Just pink brown spotting once which I was hoping was IB. then Tuesday and yesterday had med flow not the usual heavy soaking tampon every 2hrs and today nothing but brown spotting once this morning. So idk what to think. Kinda down but have beta scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## RayeAnne

Sorry claudia :( 
I don't have any experience with periods/spotting and still being pregnant, but I hope that tomorrow's beta gives you some answers!


----------



## beneathmywing

claudiamarie3 said:


> Hey ladies. So AF started to show Monday. Just pink brown spotting once which I was hoping was IB. then Tuesday and yesterday had med flow not the usual heavy soaking tampon every 2hrs and today nothing but brown spotting once this morning. So idk what to think. Kinda down but have beta scheduled for tomorrow.

I'm sorry, hun! =(


----------



## claudiamarie3

I swear I'm driving myself crazy :( but getting this beta will set my mind at ease and I can move forward.


----------



## RayeAnne

This is a 2.5 hour hold with a walmart cheapie.
Def the darkest line I've had since testing out the trigger! 
Trying to stay calm, but all this tugging and pulling going on makes me feel like we may have done it this month!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## beneathmywing

RayeAnne said:


> This is a 2.5 hour hold with a walmart cheapie.
> Def the darkest line I've had since testing out the trigger!
> Trying to stay calm, but all this tugging and pulling going on makes me feel like we may have done it this month!

ohhhh, I see it! Fx for you girllll :happydance:


----------



## claudiamarie3

I see it too :))


----------



## Amie1017

Yaaay Raye!! Happy dance for you, FX!!! :)


----------



## wildchic

Claudia-sorry about af hun, let's hope the beta sings a different tune! RayeAnne- fx it gets darker! Will you be doing a beta?


----------



## Miraclemaking

claudiamarie3 said:


> I swear I'm driving myself crazy :( but getting this beta will set my mind at ease and I can move forward.

Sorry :(


----------



## Miraclemaking

RayeAnne said:


> This is a 2.5 hour hold with a walmart cheapie.
> Def the darkest line I've had since testing out the trigger!
> Trying to stay calm, but all this tugging and pulling going on makes me feel like we may have done it this month!

I see it too fx :)


----------



## RayeAnne

So here is 11dpiui and a few hour hold.

Hoping I get a nice strong line here soon!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## beebb

RayeAnne said:


> So here is 11dpiui and a few hour hold.
> 
> Hoping I get a nice strong line here soon!

Good luck!!! fx crossed!!! :)


----------



## beebb

claudiamarie3 said:


> I swear I'm driving myself crazy :( but getting this beta will set my mind at ease and I can move forward.

Hi Claudia,

How are you going with your journey given we share similar cycles? Unfortunately for me this cycle has been unsuccessful as af came yesterday...pretty upsetting at the time but I've had sometime to think about it and its time to move on and get motivated and positive for the next IUI in the coming weeks! Wishing you all the best! :flower:


----------



## beebb

Hi ladies,

How is everyone travelling with their journeys? Good I hope. Af arrived yesterday :( it was a long three week wait for me. I'm not sure but the waiting periods look like the vary here in Oz as I read that most of you are waiting for two weeks but here its three which is TERRIBLE!!!! 
Anyway yesterday was a hard day and I couldn't drag myself from bed to go to work because I was so teary. I'm ok now but to be honest I was starting to feel like I might have been pregnant because my af didn't come on the 28th day like it usually does and came on the 32nd :( Ah well gotta move on an keep positive. Spoke with my clinic and I'm going in for a blood test tomorrow to double check everything is ok and to start my next IUI. It will still be an unmedicated one, likely with trigger because my AMH levels are high but "good" according to my dr.

I was wondering if any of you ladies are taking vitamins or any methods to assist you in the process. Currently I'm taking folic acid and nothing else. Any help would be great.

Good luck everyone I really do wish you all the best and hope you all get your BFPs!!!!! xxoo


----------



## wantjust1more

Morning ladies! 
Sorry i've been missing-- Took advantage of DH having two days off IN A ROW! whoop whoop :winkwink:
FINALLY done with clomid again 100mg. CD 5-9.. These hot flashes whoa! drive me crazy! and everyone else in the house. So, I don't know if I want to continue this, maybe it's the moods again, this is IUI # 5 OR 6 Not sure and i've stopped counting. I don't know what else to do. I'm going to try to talk to them see if we have to do IUI.. they are very pushy on IVF.. Will see.


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> Morning ladies!
> Sorry i've been missing-- Took advantage of DH having two days off IN A ROW! whoop whoop :winkwink:
> FINALLY done with clomid again 100mg. CD 5-9.. These hot flashes whoa! drive me crazy! and everyone else in the house. So, I don't know if I want to continue this, maybe it's the moods again, this is IUI # 5 OR 6 Not sure and i've stopped counting. I don't know what else to do. I'm going to try to talk to them see if we have to do IUI.. they are very pushy on IVF.. Will see.

I'm on my last clomid pill tomorrow. Only on 50mg and only thing I get is headaches.. not fun!! Hoping this is it for you!! Fx this month is lucky :flower:


----------



## beneathmywing

beebb said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> How is everyone travelling with their journeys? Good I hope. Af arrived yesterday :( it was a long three week wait for me. I'm not sure but the waiting periods look like the vary here in Oz as I read that most of you are waiting for two weeks but here its three which is TERRIBLE!!!!
> Anyway yesterday was a hard day and I couldn't drag myself from bed to go to work because I was so teary. I'm ok now but to be honest I was starting to feel like I might have been pregnant because my af didn't come on the 28th day like it usually does and came on the 32nd :( Ah well gotta move on an keep positive. Spoke with my clinic and I'm going in for a blood test tomorrow to double check everything is ok and to start my next IUI. It will still be an unmedicated one, likely with trigger because my AMH levels are high but "good" according to my dr.
> 
> I was wondering if any of you ladies are taking vitamins or any methods to assist you in the process. Currently I'm taking folic acid and nothing else. Any help would be great.
> 
> Good luck everyone I really do wish you all the best and hope you all get your BFPs!!!!! xxoo

So sorry AF showed for you, hun!! Can't imagine the two week wait being three weeks! That has to be tough. 

I'm taking a prenatal/folic acid and also coq10 to improve egg equality. Sending you lots of baby dust!!!! xoxo


----------



## RayeAnne

Beebb, so sorry Af came <3 way to stay positive and move on! 

Afm, today is officially 13dpiui/15dpt and I got a shadow if a line on frer this morning. 
Not feeling very hopeful, I think by now it should be much darker? Anyone know if getting a late bfp is common with iui's?

https://i58.tinypic.com/14cbdw4.jpg


----------



## Amie1017

Thinking of you all today! AF showed up here this morning with a vengeance.. So on to round two it is. It's not like in was expecting it to work on the first IUI, but I guess I let myself get my hopes up anyway. Feeling... Bad! :cry:


----------



## Mikihob

beebb I am taking Maca Root. The midwife at my OB's office prescribes it to her patients and my docs nurse suggested it for me. I started taking it in January. I had no inkling whatsoever that it was working, until I starting ovulating on Clomid. I was Clomid resistant in 2012 and now O every month on it. I also see a slight improvement in PCOS symptoms. I take 1 525mg capsule every day. I have also read about other women haivng success with it. 

I am not preggo yet, but I did my second IUI on May 30 so hoping for a BFP. I don't have a TWW either, mine is about 18-20 days. It's dreadful. UGH!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Amie1017 said:


> Thinking of you all today! AF showed up here this morning with a vengeance.. So on to round two it is. It's not like in was expecting it to work on the first IUI, but I guess I let myself get my hopes up anyway. Feeling... Bad! :cry:

So sorry af showed :hugs:


----------



## Miraclemaking

Hi guys well my progestrone been low. Even with the suppository . They prescribed the injections which is super painful... But it's worth it. I had ultrasound done today and baby measure 4weeks 6 days based on iui it was suppose to be 5 weeks 2 days...couldn't really see anything except black spot ... We go back next Monday for second ultrasound. Oh an she thinks she sees another but not sure maybe next week will see it:)

Don't give up ... When it feels like it's never happening it will. It did for us so far still early and we have one tube to work with. Fx


----------



## beebb

beneathmywing said:


> beebb said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> How is everyone travelling with their journeys? Good I hope. Af arrived yesterday :( it was a long three week wait for me. I'm not sure but the waiting periods look like the vary here in Oz as I read that most of you are waiting for two weeks but here its three which is TERRIBLE!!!!
> Anyway yesterday was a hard day and I couldn't drag myself from bed to go to work because I was so teary. I'm ok now but to be honest I was starting to feel like I might have been pregnant because my af didn't come on the 28th day like it usually does and came on the 32nd :( Ah well gotta move on an keep positive. Spoke with my clinic and I'm going in for a blood test tomorrow to double check everything is ok and to start my next IUI. It will still be an unmedicated one, likely with trigger because my AMH levels are high but "good" according to my dr.
> 
> I was wondering if any of you ladies are taking vitamins or any methods to assist you in the process. Currently I'm taking folic acid and nothing else. Any help would be great.
> 
> Good luck everyone I really do wish you all the best and hope you all get your BFPs!!!!! xxoo
> 
> So sorry AF showed for you, hun!! Can't imagine the two week wait being three weeks! That has to be tough.
> 
> I'm taking a prenatal/folic acid and also coq10 to improve egg equality. Sending you lots of baby dust!!!! xoxoClick to expand...

Thanks heaps!! I'm getting better emotionally haha. Not so sad anymore but sort of anxious knowing I have to start the whole process again and play the waiting game! I'll try some extra vitamins in addition to the folic acid I'm taking. Thanks again for the kind words and support! Xo


----------



## beebb

Thanks for the tip!! I'll look into it and give it a shot! I'll try anything that might help me and my hubby fall pregnant. Good luck to you and your journey ahead! Xo


----------



## beneathmywing

Miraclemaking said:


> Hi guys well my progestrone been low. Even with the suppository . They prescribed the injections which is super painful... But it's worth it. I had ultrasound done today and baby measure 4weeks 6 days based on iui it was suppose to be 5 weeks 2 days...couldn't really see anything except black spot ... We go back next Monday for second ultrasound. Oh an she thinks she sees another but not sure maybe next week will see it:)
> 
> Don't give up ... When it feels like it's never happening it will. It did for us so far still early and we have one tube to work with. Fx

Definitely worth it for a blessing like that! And two! That's so exciting. Wishing lots of good thing for you :hugs:


----------



## wantjust1more

hey ladies! 

Sorry haven't been around Summer school started and college summers are always a rough start until we get settled :wacko:

Anywho, I always seem to manage poas! :haha:

And guess what this is super dark.. I by passed the doctors this month. Even if it doesn't happen-- I just need to relax this month, and will try again if bfn next month. I just need to take a month off. I did do the clomid but just need a break from everything else. When would you start saying your dpo is ?


I will continue to :sex: now :haha: and just try to have fun in general. 

How are you all doing?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140603_071745.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 2









ResizedImage_1401801755853.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wildchic

wantjust1more said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry haven't been around Summer school started and college summers are always a rough start until we get settled :wacko:
> 
> Anywho, I always seem to manage poas! :haha:
> 
> And guess what this is super dark.. I by passed the doctors this month. Even if it doesn't happen-- I just need to relax this month, and will try again if bfn next month. I just need to take a month off. I did do the clomid but just need a break from everything else. When would you start saying your dpo is ?
> 
> 
> I will continue to :sex: now :haha: and just try to have fun in general.
> 
> How are you all doing?

The bottom test is looking good!!! So you should ovulate 12-36 hours after you took the test! Fx that you won't need to go to the doctors next cycle!!! Get :sex:


----------



## wantjust1more

wildchic said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry haven't been around Summer school started and college summers are always a rough start until we get settled :wacko:
> 
> Anywho, I always seem to manage poas! :haha:
> 
> And guess what this is super dark.. I by passed the doctors this month. Even if it doesn't happen-- I just need to relax this month, and will try again if bfn next month. I just need to take a month off. I did do the clomid but just need a break from everything else. When would you start saying your dpo is ?
> 
> 
> I will continue to :sex: now :haha: and just try to have fun in general.
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> The bottom test is looking good!!! So you should ovulate 12-36 hours after you took the test! Fx that you won't need to go to the doctors next cycle!!! Get :sex:Click to expand...



So I should :sex: today, tomorrow and the next right ?! lol :haha:


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry haven't been around Summer school started and college summers are always a rough start until we get settled :wacko:
> 
> Anywho, I always seem to manage poas! :haha:
> 
> And guess what this is super dark.. I by passed the doctors this month. Even if it doesn't happen-- I just need to relax this month, and will try again if bfn next month. I just need to take a month off. I did do the clomid but just need a break from everything else. When would you start saying your dpo is ?
> 
> 
> I will continue to :sex: now :haha: and just try to have fun in general.
> 
> How are you all doing?

Nice lines! Get to :sex: girl!!!


----------



## wildchic

wantjust1more said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry haven't been around Summer school started and college summers are always a rough start until we get settled :wacko:
> 
> Anywho, I always seem to manage poas! :haha:
> 
> And guess what this is super dark.. I by passed the doctors this month. Even if it doesn't happen-- I just need to relax this month, and will try again if bfn next month. I just need to take a month off. I did do the clomid but just need a break from everything else. When would you start saying your dpo is ?
> 
> 
> I will continue to :sex: now :haha: and just try to have fun in general.
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> The bottom test is looking good!!! So you should ovulate 12-36 hours after you took the test! Fx that you won't need to go to the doctors next cycle!!! Get :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So I should :sex: today, tomorrow and the next right ?! lol :haha:Click to expand...

If you bd yesterday, then skip a day. Or do it twice in a row, skip a day and then give it another go. You don't want to deplete the spermies! Go with what makes you feel comfortable! And remember, sperm can live a few days in there! Good luck!!!


----------



## wantjust1more

Morning ladies-- It was so damn hot yesterday. I could not believe it. It's never been so hot here where we live. Anywho, about dtd-- we managed then day before a positive, then 18 hours after the positive. I wasn't expecting to do anything because dh didn't get off work until super late. So now, time to relax and do some yoga.. :coffee: 

I've been working out so thats really kept me busy. 

I'll write more later. I'm off to work. just wanted to say Good Morning!


----------



## beneathmywing

FE told me to start testing opks today. I took an opk this morning and what I thought was going to be a light line since I'm only cd9 looked like a line I would get a day or two before a positive so now I'm confused. Testing again once I get home from work to see what it comes up as then. 

Have my ultrasound to check on my follies tomorrow and now I'm like okay what if my positive is tomorrow then it would be too late for the trigger and too late to do iui on day of positive. So now I'm extremely confused!! Really don't think I'll be ovulating cd 11 or 12 though, that seems kind of early!! Cooperate, body!


----------



## wildchic

Beneathmywing- it won't be too late for trigger if you get +opk tomorrow. You usually ovulate 12-36 hours after a +opk anyway, so say you get a +opk tomorrow, then you can still trigger and iui will probably be 36 hours after trigger, that is likely when you will ovulate if you take the trigger. You'll know more or less at you scan tomorrow! Fx that everything is timed right! Good luck


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> Beneathmywing- it won't be too late for trigger if you get +opk tomorrow. You usually ovulate 12-36 hours after a +opk anyway, so say you get a +opk tomorrow, then you can still trigger and iui will probably be 36 hours after trigger, that is likely when you will ovulate if you take the trigger. You'll know more or less at you scan tomorrow! Fx that everything is timed right! Good luck

Oh, okay so that makes me a feel a little better.. Spoke to my RE's secretary earlier, and she said to come in tomorrow and we'll see what's going on via ultrasound. Hoping the timing is right too!! Thanks.


----------



## Emi_Mo

I hope your timing works out perfectly!! I go in Saturday for my first ultrasound. Would love more than one follie this month! It's gotten quiet in here friends! Xoxo


----------



## Mikihob

I am still in my TWW. I test on 06/12. Or a little sooner. lol. 

If this cycle doesn't work, next month with be ultrasound monitoring and the HCG trigger. 

Good luck this cycle everyone!! :dust:


----------



## wildchic

Beneathmywing- how did your scan go?? Emi- it has gone quiet, hasn't it? Good luck with scan 2moro! Mikihob- fx you get you bfp this cycle!!!! Sending you all :dust:


----------



## Mikihob

I hope your ultrasounds went well ladies. :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> Beneathmywing- how did your scan go?? Emi- it has gone quiet, hasn't it? Good luck with scan 2moro! Mikihob- fx you get you bfp this cycle!!!! Sending you all :dust:

Great! Wasnt ready yet. May have just tested too soon after the Clomid. They say that can give you false positives. I have one follie currently growing on, one on each side. Going back in Monday for another scan!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Emi_Mo said:


> I hope your timing works out perfectly!! I go in Saturday for my first ultrasound. Would love more than one follie this month! It's gotten quiet in here friends! Xoxo

Good luck!!! It has gotten quiet! Keep us posted :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Mikihob said:


> I am still in my TWW. I test on 06/12. Or a little sooner. lol.
> 
> If this cycle doesn't work, next month with be ultrasound monitoring and the HCG trigger.
> 
> Good luck this cycle everyone!! :dust:

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Miraclemaking

Hi I go in tomm for another u/s and blood test..maybe we can see if it's twins:)


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm still here lurking. Mines was cancelled because I'd small folicles. Dtd anyway and waiting for af so I can start new iui round. 

Congratulations on the bfps.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry that makes no sense I'm using my phone x


----------



## Nataliek

Hi girls, I just had a question. I had my IUI on Friday after 9 days on a low dose of gonal f and the ovidrel shot on thurs. I started having pain last night, low grade cramping. I woke up in the middle of the night and I was in agony! My ovaries were so sore! It seemed to subside this morning but then started feeling achy and tender again in both ovaries. I had a nap and have been drinking a lot of water and it seems to have helped but I'm still slightly tender. Has anyone else ever experienced this?


----------



## Lazydaisys

My ovaries were very swollen last month and i felt really bloated around ovulation. I had painful lower back too. I've read that the ovaries can swell when they have been over stimulated with drugs. If you are worried or suffering pain go back to the doctors. Sorry I'm not much help, hope its a good sign for you xx


----------



## wildchic

Nataliek said:


> Hi girls, I just had a question. I had my IUI on Friday after 9 days on a low dose of gonal f and the ovidrel shot on thurs. I started having pain last night, low grade cramping. I woke up in the middle of the night and I was in agony! My ovaries were so sore! It seemed to subside this morning but then started feeling achy and tender again in both ovaries. I had a nap and have been drinking a lot of water and it seems to have helped but I'm still slightly tender. Has anyone else ever experienced this?

Hi hun, in my experience when on meds, I always got bad ovulation pain, so I knew exactly when I was ovulating. I'm thinking that maybe your ovaries overstimulated and when you ovulated, you felt it. Sperm can stay in you for up to 7 days, so you still have a chance if iui was done a day or 2 before ovulation! Always good to have them waiting there when the egg pops! Good luck hun and fx for a bfp!


----------



## wildchic

Miraclemaking said:


> Hi I go in tomm for another u/s and blood test..maybe we can see if it's twins:)

Good luck with your u/s! Do you have a feeling its twins? I go on Thursday for my u/s and I'm hoping to hear the heartbeat! Post a pic of your scan, I love seeing those!


----------



## wildchic

Lazydaisys said:


> I'm still here lurking. Mines was cancelled because I'd small folicles. Dtd anyway and waiting for af so I can start new iui round.
> 
> Congratulations on the bfps.

When are you expecting af to arrive? What meds will you be doing this next cycle?


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks wildchic and lazydaisys, I am feeling much better today, started improving last night. I am a little concerned I had the iui on Friday morning and the ovidrel trigger on Thursday, seems I would have ovulated really late on Saturday night if that's what it was. Would the timing be ok? This is my very first iui, sorry for the 20 questions!


----------



## beneathmywing

Miraclemaking said:


> Hi I go in tomm for another u/s and blood test..maybe we can see if it's twins:)

Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Lazydaisys said:


> I'm still here lurking. Mines was cancelled because I'd small folicles. Dtd anyway and waiting for af so I can start new iui round.
> 
> Congratulations on the bfps.

Hope you get a surprise bfp anyway!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Tested my opk around 10 last night and guessing I caught the beginning of my surge, so I decided on doing a back-to-back iui this cycle. Dh was off of work today so I changed my follie scan appt to an iui instead. Wash came back at 36 million this time and 94 motility, another increase from the 34 million last cycle. My doctor wasnt in today so I saw another doctor at the practice. Loved her! She showed me the screen when doing an ultrasound after the iui and explained everything to me. She said lining was great, both eggs were great, one measuring 23mm and one measuring 24mm and that they hadn't dropped yet so to come back for another iui tomorrow, which was my plan anyway! I told her how I was worried about timing with the last two iui's, and she said there couldn't have been better timing this time, so that made me feel better! Come on spermies penetrate those eggies!!!!


----------



## wildchic

Good luck beneathmywing!


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> Good luck beneathmywing!

Thanks!


----------



## Lazydaisys

wildchic said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> I'm still here lurking. Mines was cancelled because I'd small folicles. Dtd anyway and waiting for af so I can start new iui round.
> 
> Congratulations on the bfps.
> 
> When are you expecting af to arrive? What meds will you be doing this next cycle?Click to expand...

Any time. They are keeping me on the clomid as they said it worked for med, it was just one of those freaky months. I'm willing to give it one more try. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Miraclemaking

wildchic said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> Hi I go in tomm for another u/s and blood test..maybe we can see if it's twins:)
> 
> Good luck with your u/s! Do you have a feeling its twins? I go on Thursday for my u/s and I'm hoping to hear the heartbeat! Post a pic of your scan, I love seeing those!Click to expand...


Thanks.. It went well... We're on schedule... 6 weeks 3 days along... Looks like a grain of rice.. Can't post a pic on the iPad somehow... Maybe I'm doing it wrong. Btw how do u get your footers on how far along are you..thanks


----------



## Miraclemaking

beneathmywing said:


> Tested my opk around 10 last night and guessing I caught the beginning of my surge, so I decided on doing a back-to-back iui this cycle. Dh was off of work today so I changed my follie scan appt to an iui instead. Wash came back at 36 million this time and 94 motility, another increase from the 34 million last cycle. My doctor wasnt in today so I saw another doctor at the practice. Loved her! She showed me the screen when doing an ultrasound after the iui and explained everything to me. She said lining was great, both eggs were great, one measuring 23mm and one measuring 24mm and that they hadn't dropped yet so to come back for another iui tomorrow, which was my plan anyway! I told her how I was worried about timing with the last two iui's, and she said there couldn't have been better timing this time, so that made me feel better! Come on spermies penetrate those eggies!!!!


Good luck girl!


----------



## wildchic

Miraclemaking said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> Hi I go in tomm for another u/s and blood test..maybe we can see if it's twins:)
> 
> Good luck with your u/s! Do you have a feeling its twins? I go on Thursday for my u/s and I'm hoping to hear the heartbeat! Post a pic of your scan, I love seeing those!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.. It went well... We're on schedule... 6 weeks 3 days along... Looks like a grain of rice.. Can't post a pic on the iPad somehow... Maybe I'm doing it wrong. Btw how do u get your footers on how far along are you..thanksClick to expand...

That's great! Did u manage to hear heartbeat? About the footers, just click on one of mine that you like & it will take u to the site. There u can make your own one! Hth!


----------



## wildchic

Lazydaisys said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> I'm still here lurking. Mines was cancelled because I'd small folicles. Dtd anyway and waiting for af so I can start new iui round.
> 
> Congratulations on the bfps.
> 
> When are you expecting af to arrive? What meds will you be doing this next cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Any time. They are keeping me on the clomid as they said it worked for med, it was just one of those freaky months. I'm willing to give it one more try. Hope you are doing well.Click to expand...

I'm doing ok, thanks! Just still suffering from the nausea, but I'm not complaining! Will they up your dose of clomid? Hope af shows so u can get things started! I'm routing for you lazy!


----------



## Miraclemaking

wildchic said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> Hi I go in tomm for another u/s and blood test..maybe we can see if it's twins:)
> 
> Good luck with your u/s! Do you have a feeling its twins? I go on Thursday for my u/s and I'm hoping to hear the heartbeat! Post a pic of your scan, I love seeing those!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.. It went well... We're on schedule... 6 weeks 3 days along... Looks like a grain of rice.. Can't post a pic on the iPad somehow... Maybe I'm doing it wrong. Btw how do u get your footers on how far along are you..thanksClick to expand...
> 
> That's great! Did u manage to hear heartbeat? About the footers, just click on one of mine that you like & it will take u to the site. There u can make your own one! Hth!Click to expand...


Hi I thought it might be twins cause on first u/s they thought they saw another but could quit say for sure.. Then on Monday they looked and was only one! I didn't hear the heartbeat but we saw it on the u/s .. We go back next Monday so hopefully can hear it then.. Good luck on thur.. Let us know all about it! :)


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies, 

Very quiet in here! 
I hope u are all doing ok and that u will announce bfp's soon!

I'm just updating!
I went for a scan today, measuring 7w2d and we're expecting TWINS!!!
We're very happy and cautious at the same time. We told dd today and she's so excited!

Here's the scan:)
 



Attached Files:







Twins.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Miraclemaking

How exciting! That is great news! Congrats :) what's your due date ?


----------



## wildchic

Have no idea when my due date is, I was too shocked to even remember to ask,lol. But doc did say that twins are born before due date anyway(most of the time). So I'm thinking somewhere in December,maybe. I'll aske at my next visit though.


----------



## Mikihob

Congrats on the twins! I have always wanted twins. Do you have any hopes for gender?? 

Update for me: Today is 14dpIUI and I got a BFN. I am going to talk to my doctor today about ultrasounds and HCG trigger. Hoping that next month I can get my BFP. 

Congrats to all who did. I am so excited for all of you!! :happydance:


----------



## Hfbb

Hi everyone, I've been stalking this thread and you all seem inviting so here I am. This is my first time ever posting so it's foreign to me. :) I'm on my 4th and last iui. We have MFI, low motility and morph. Have been TTC for about 2 years. This round I'm on menopur and will do trigger. Just went in for scan this morning and have three follies. Fingers and toes crossed. After this round we will just be leaving it up to fate. Some days I'm totally okay with it and other days I'm not sure. Just hoping this is the lucky round. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yay for twinnies wild chic, I secretly want twinnies too xx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Wild chic can you remind me how many folicles you had and what size they were. What was you lining like? X


----------



## Amie1017

Hfbb said:


> Hi everyone, I've been stalking this thread and you all seem inviting so here I am. This is my first time ever posting so it's foreign to me. :) I'm on my 4th and last iui. We have MFI, low motility and morph. Have been TTC for about 2 years. This round I'm on menopur and will do trigger. Just went in for scan this morning and have three follies. Fingers and toes crossed. After this round we will just be leaving it up to fate. Some days I'm totally okay with it and other days I'm not sure. Just hoping this is the lucky round. Good luck to everyone!

Welcome Hfbb!! I totally hear you, some days are fine and some days I'm not sure how I will make it through. I hope this time works for you and you get your BFP!! 

We are on round 2, just waiting for ovulation so we can go in for IUI and begin the long TWW again. 

Congrats wildchic!!! I would LOVE twins!!! :happydance:


----------



## wildchic

Thanx Ladies :flower:

Lazy- I had 3 follies that were very small the day I triggered and ovulated(same day). My follies were 17mm(biggest), 14&15mm. I really thought the bfp cycle was a bust coz I always read of ladies with follies that were 26mm or 24mm! My lining started out at 5.3mm,then doubled my dose of Progynova to 2x2mg/day. Then on cd11 lining was 7.-something. On cd14 it was a 9.2mm and that's the day I ovulated. Oh and I also had a shot of Menopur day of trigger.

Hfbb- welcome hun! Were all your iui's monitored? If you have MFI, iui should take those numbers up, do u know your numbers? Fx that this round works :hugs:

I hope everyone else is doing ok!

Where are the other ladies???
Fluterby
Wantjust1more
RayeAnne
Claudia
Beneathmywing

Hope u ladies are good and that u got good news, that why you're all missing!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Wild chic do you stay taking the progynova or stop? X


----------



## wildchic

Lazydaisys said:


> Wild chic do you stay taking the progynova or stop? X

I took the progynova until my 1st scan where the doc saw the heartbeats. So I took in up until 7/8 weeks.


----------



## wantjust1more

wildchic--- wow!!!!! congrats!! 
i've had 2 sets of twins-- one set is going to be 8 yrs old and the other set passed away. 2011'-- Your's look fraternal! I have boy/girl twins and let me tell you-- when they are born, just get them on the same sleep schedule-- your life will be alot easier :) The picture was when they were smaller but their so fun! 

Otherwise! It's double the fun!!! 

I'm cd 25/11 dpo all we did this cycle was 100mg of clomid- I cancelled iui and trigger. AND only :sex: twice around the pos. opk. So with my boobs freaking killing me, i'm sure af is coming. However, i'm proud to say (this is a first) I have NOT picked up a hpt!! so proud. going to wait this puppy out. even though i want to run to the store. I'm not. 

I'm so in shock about your twins!!! it's so wonderful!
 



Attached Files:







5450_239922840376_3308354_n.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wildchic

wantjust1more said:


> wildchic--- wow!!!!! congrats!!
> i've had 2 sets of twins-- one set is going to be 8 yrs old and the other set passed away. 2011'-- Your's look fraternal! I have boy/girl twins and let me tell you-- when they are born, just get them on the same sleep schedule-- your life will be alot easier :) The picture was when they were smaller but their so fun!
> 
> Otherwise! It's double the fun!!!
> 
> I'm cd 25/11 dpo all we did this cycle was 100mg of clomid- I cancelled iui and trigger. AND only :sex: twice around the pos. opk. So with my boobs freaking killing me, i'm sure af is coming. However, i'm proud to say (this is a first) I have NOT picked up a hpt!! so proud. going to wait this puppy out. even though i want to run to the store. I'm not.
> 
> I'm so in shock about your twins!!! it's so wonderful!

Glad that you still went with the meds! So proud of u for not doing a hpt*clapping hands* Your twins are beautiful! Wow 8 already! Did u have help raising them in the beginning? I hope this cycle works & that u won't have to go back to iui!


----------



## wantjust1more

I hope so too. Couldn't even hug dh because they hurt so bad. I have a gut feeling this is af, but thoughout this cycle they haven't hurt. Idk-- I haven't really been symptom spotting. So hard to tell... 

We did have help- We lived with my parents for about 6 months. I breastfeed them while they were in the hospital (they were there for 3 weeks) they were born at 31 weeks. I now (if had twins again) would drink a gallon of water, helps with the pregnancy and trying to avoid preclampsia- which is why mine were born early.


----------



## wildchic

Thanks for the heads up about the water wantjus1more! I'm hating the taste of water atm but will have to drink more! Its good that you're not symptom spotting, it takes that stress away at least!


----------



## wantjust1more

wildchic said:


> Thanks for the heads up about the water wantjus1more! I'm hating the taste of water atm but will have to drink more! Its good that you're not symptom spotting, it takes that stress away at least!

I hate water too, in general. I used the crystal light packets to flavor the water. It really helped. :thumbup:

I think af is going to be harsh. Yesterday, last night, My boobs were in so much pain. OMGosh'.. I could cry. I couldn't move, i didn't want to be touched they hurt so bad. I don't remember them hurting this bad...


----------



## wildchic

I hope that the boobs being sore is a good sign! When is af suppose 2 show? Fx for u hun!


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Very quiet in here!
> I hope u are all doing ok and that u will announce bfp's soon!
> 
> I'm just updating!
> I went for a scan today, measuring 7w2d and we're expecting TWINS!!!
> We're very happy and cautious at the same time. We told dd today and she's so excited!
> 
> Here's the scan:)

Oh my! How exciting!!!!! Congrats hun!


----------



## beneathmywing

I'm here ladies! Went to my sisters in North Carolina for a few days and stayed away from bnb and anything ttc related while I was there. Im at 7dpo today. My temp had stayed high.. Didnt temp for two days because I wasn't sleeping too well, but this morning after a high temp yesterday I had a huge temp dip below coverline. Hoping its implantation! Not really feeling much but it's probably because I've been so busy and haven't been obsessing on symptom spotting lol


----------



## wantjust1more

pretty sure i'm out ladies have that "wet" feeling again like af will arrive tomorrow on our 8 year wedding ann.. ugh.. Nice gift! :cry:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Wet could be a good sign. Let's wait and see xxx


----------



## wildchic

Good luck wantjust1more! Fx for u hun:)


----------



## Hfbb

Amie1017 - Thank you and good luck on round two. Maybe we will be agonizing over the TWW together.

Wildchic - Congrats on your twins...so exciting! Yes, all my iui's were monitored. I started with two rounds of clomid alone, then a round of clomid plus menopur, then I got a cyst and had to take a few months off. Currently just on menopur. Each time I used a trigger shot. Unfortunately, my doctors office doesn't tell me the numbers at iui, but originally his numbers were motility 20, morph 2 and count 49.9. 

update - I had my second ultra sound this morning and the 3 follies are growing. I do my trigger shot wed night and have iui Friday morning.

Good luck to everyone out there and thanks for listening!


----------



## wantjust1more

Well so I caved and took a cheapie from wally world.. you know the usual line eye crap. :haha: But nothing over the top. Boobs still sore...Have white, clump stuff... So just have to wait it out.. so praying she's gone. I really don't think it's going to happen since we only :sex: twice around o'day... skipped all iui appts. and everything... just thought 3+ years is getting to be much. But guess will see. I do believe in miracles! :flower:

Tomorrow is our :wedding: anniversary and girls I'm so praying to give dh that big WOWA you're going to be a daddy!!!!! (again) this ttc 3 years is over.
 



Attached Files:







hpt of june 2014.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hfbb

Wantjust1more- happy anniversary! Hope you get the best anniversary gift ever! Fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## wildchic

Wantjust1more- happy anniversary hun! Have u tested again? I couldn't see anything on the test u posted, but I'm on my phone, so its hard for me to see anything! Good luck and please update!


----------



## wildchic

Hfbb said:


> Amie1017 - Thank you and good luck on round two. Maybe we will be agonizing over the TWW together.
> 
> Wildchic - Congrats on your twins...so exciting! Yes, all my iui's were monitored. I started with two rounds of clomid alone, then a round of clomid plus menopur, then I got a cyst and had to take a few months off. Currently just on menopur. Each time I used a trigger shot. Unfortunately, my doctors office doesn't tell me the numbers at iui, but originally his numbers were motility 20, morph 2 and count 49.9.
> 
> update - I had my second ultra sound this morning and the 3 follies are growing. I do my trigger shot wed night and have iui Friday morning.
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there and thanks for listening!

Fx that this cycle works! Good luck with iui on friday! Kmfx for you!


----------



## wantjust1more

Haven't tested again.. Waiting for af.. If nothing I'll test, but don't want too spend any $ since the bfn.. 

Praying girls, praying so hard!


----------



## wantjust1more

:shrug:Still waiting cd 30/16dpo


----------



## Miraclemaking

Hi is your period irregular ? Are you gonna test again?


----------



## wantjust1more

My periods are normally 26ish days not irregular. I get positive opks on cd 14/15 every month. I tested right now with a Walgreens cheepie and bfn. So now to wait for af. :cry: 

Have that "wet" feeling again. :growlmad:


----------



## wantjust1more

I was thinking that this cycle might be a bust if i ovulated on my "bad" side which is the side with no tube :cry:


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> I was thinking that this cycle might be a bust if i ovulated on my "bad" side which is the side with no tube :cry:

I'm sorry, hun.. still have my fx for you!


----------



## wantjust1more

Thank you hun, I've never ever EVER been this late.. unless pregnant... The lastest 16dpo (even then af came that day).. I'm guessing she'll be here tomorrow? Will see. Trying not to get my hopes up.:shrug: I'm wondering if the clomid through my period off? I have NO symptoms (other than boobs tender) but nothing. Some wetness, but nothing out of the norm. So weird.


----------



## wantjust1more

Miraclemaking said:


> Hi is your period irregular ? Are you gonna test again?

Here was my opk on june 3rd. By june 4th it was neg. So if i ovulated on the "good" side (since I only have one tube) I'm going on 17dpo. I'm so confused. But i'll continue to wait for my miracle. :coffee::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







ResizedImage_1401801755853.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> Hi is your period irregular ? Are you gonna test again?
> 
> Here was my opk on june 3rd. By june 4th it was neg. So if i ovulated on the "good" side (since I only have one tube) I'm going on 17dpo. I'm so confused. But i'll continue to wait for my miracle. :coffee::hugs:Click to expand...

Hope she doesnt show!!!!!!!


----------



## wantjust1more

Thank you!! Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## beneathmywing

wantjust1more said:


> Thank you!! Where are you at in your cycle?

10dpo today.. not feeling anything either!!


----------



## wantjust1more

To good to be true... Af showed.. I'm starting to think ivf is the only way with one tube.. I still think miracles happen, just don't know why mine is taking awhile.. :cry:


----------



## Miraclemaking

wantjust1more said:


> To good to be true... Af showed.. I'm starting to think ivf is the only way with one tube.. I still think miracles happen, just don't know why mine is taking awhile.. :cry:

Hi sorry bout af ... I went to a fertility clinic before iui and the chances increases a lot by doing the injectables. I was on clomid before the injectables but did not get pregnant ... If it's an option look into injectables. And I was working with one tube too.


----------



## Miraclemaking

beneathmywing said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!! Where are you at in your cycle?
> 
> 10dpo today.. not feeling anything either!![/
> 
> 
> Fx still earlyClick to expand...


----------



## Amie1017

Hello again gals! I'm in the TWW, IUI + Femara #2 was Monday, really hoping this could be it! Sorry AF showed wantjust1more, the Clomid always messed up my cycle too! :( hoping our miracles show SOON!!


----------



## wildchic

Sorry about af wantjust1more! :hugs: Will u be doing iui this cycle?


----------



## wildchic

Amie1017 said:


> Hello again gals! I'm in the TWW, IUI + Femara #2 was Monday, really hoping this could be it! Sorry AF showed wantjust1more, the Clomid always messed up my cycle too! :( hoping our miracles show SOON!!

Good luck hun!


----------



## wantjust1more

I don't know what to do.. This will be IUI #5 and i'm getting so tired. 

Called RE and asked where to go from here-- they said injectables range from $2-$3,000
IVF- (that they keep pushing) 

One-cycle plus-(2 cycles) 1 fresh- 1 frozen $12,000 
two cycle plus-(4 cycles) 2 fresh- 2 frozen $25,000
Three cycle Plus-(6 cycles) 3 fresh- 3 frozen $32,000


And here where we live they need the Money UPFRONT, before they start anything. However, this DOES NOT guarantee a baby. 

I'm just blah and want to go crazy.. I feel like i've hit a wall and don't know where or what else to do..


----------



## wildchic

wantjust1more said:


> I don't know what to do.. This will be IUI #5 and i'm getting so tired.
> 
> Called RE and asked where to go from here-- they said injectables range from $2-$3,000
> IVF- (that they keep pushing)
> 
> One-cycle plus-(2 cycles) 1 fresh- 1 frozen $12,000
> two cycle plus-(4 cycles) 2 fresh- 2 frozen $25,000
> Three cycle Plus-(6 cycles) 3 fresh- 3 frozen $32,000
> 
> 
> And here where we live they need the Money UPFRONT, before they start anything. However, this DOES NOT guarantee a baby.
> 
> I'm just blah and want to go crazy.. I feel like i've hit a wall and don't know where or what else to do..

That's the thing with ivf! You pay soooo much money and you're not guaranteed a baby. I never even considered ivf for that reason, but a lot of other ladies(that I've read about online) did 2/3 iui's and no baby, but 1 ivf and bam, a baby. Money is a huge factor to anyone! I think you and hubby should have a chat and see what will be best for you, both financially and emotionally! I hope what ever decision you make will take you 1 step closer to getting your well deserved baby! And remember, miracles do happen, even if you do have 1 tube! I'll be here cheering you on! :hugs:


----------



## wantjust1more

Thank you for the support either way.:hugs:

We've talked several times, cried, etc. This is not the only conversation about ivf. I've decided that ivf is just not financially in my heart. I don't want to be telling my child "you costed me $x amount of dollars"... I just don't feel that it's in me to go through it all and emotionally if there was not a successful pregnancy I think I would be more devastated. :cry:


So, this cycle- I'm putting off everything. I'm taking prenatal vitamins, b-100, just over-all trying to stay calm, and just take care of me. I can't control what is not meant to be yet. and eventually it'll happen. I want it NOW, and it's starting to drive me crazy. I think I just need to "let-go" and just be calm. 

I do know that I have not fully "let-go" of the fact we lost our twins 3 years ago, I'm never going to forget, but the anger that rages inside, gets me now and then. I figured when i'm alone, I'm going to get a box, quotes, all my ultrasounds and pictures that I have of the pregnancy... Cry, let it all out, scream, say my "good-byes" for now... And store the box. I have pictures everywhere. computer, around the house, everywhere to remind me to keep ttc, and i think i'm driving myself crazy. 

3years, and every month that passes by seems to get worse and worse, not easier and easier. I've been trying to read the bible more, just to get some peace somewhere. Doctors don't help (all they want to do is put me on depression medicine) Maybe I do have depression, but it's not all day, every day.. it's random, and only when i'm emotional. Keeping myself busy really helps me, but there are times when I need to talk to people and they just think i'm crazy for wanting another baby. They don't understand the "emptyness" i feel in my heart. What I had to go through, holding my child in my hands, then having to put my baby in a medical bag to go get an autopsy.. was the worst feeling of "letting-go".. I've not wanted to let- go. 

there comes a breaking point I guess.. Maybe i'm there, maybe I THINK i'm there, who knows. Only time will tell. There's one thing I do know. Life is a hell of a roller coaster. I've been riding this for a long while. It's time I jump off and find another one... (if you know what I mean).. I'm just tired. Going on 5 IUI's, 200mg of clomid, femara, etc. etc, etc.. I can't anymore. Everyone has there moments, Hoping this is mine. I just want to relax, and :sex: for fun instead of "oh shit i'm ovulating, lets go!"... just do it naturally. Sometimes I feel like thats so hard to ask now. 

Anywho, I don't know how I just kept writing, but needed to just write. 

Don't get me wrong-- will still be ttc, I'm still going to be here, but I don't think testing, doctors, etc. is in the works. So let the new game begin. :shrug:


----------



## fluterby429

I just waned to stop in and say that we are moving on to IVF next month. I'm just waiting on AF to get here (she is one day late) to book flights. I am going to Matamoros, MX. It's on the border of Brownsville, TX. I know several ladies personally that have been and it's a nice place. It's $4000 or less depending on meds. If you don't get bfp the first time, the second time is 1/2 price and the third is only the cost of meds. I spent more than that on two IUI's!!!

Wanting1 idk your age and where you are located but there is study going on at about 12 clinics here in the states that you might qualify for. We were actually going to do that but it was going to cost us more than MX, but if you don't have the results in each phase they are looking for, then you're out and you move on to paying the remaining price for ivf. You have to be 35-42, only mild endo if any no history of PCOS, BMI under 38 and cant have had multiple miscarriage.


----------



## Mikihob

Fluterby what is the clinic's name where you are going? DH and I have been trying to find a good clinic for us to move into IVF. $4,000 isn't bad, especially compared to the $20,000 we are going to spend everywhere else, or more. We might schedule going down there soon too. 

I would love to go one of those trials. Unfortunately, I have PCOS. I have found that my PCOS halts so many different options. Even egg sharing clinics state that the woman must not have PCOS or they won't be able to participate. What?? Sigh. 

Thanks for the information!


----------



## beneathmywing

IUI #3 was a bfn for me as well ladies.. scheduled an IVF consult for Wednesday..


----------



## Mikihob

I am so, so sorry beneathmywing. :hugs: I hope that the IVF appointment goes well. Will you do IVF close to home?


----------



## beneathmywing

Mikihob said:


> I am so, so sorry beneathmywing. :hugs: I hope that the IVF appointment goes well. Will you do IVF close to home?

Thanks.. Yes, I am staying with my RE doctor.


----------



## fluterby429

The clinic is called VIDA Clinic in Matamoros, Mexico. The doctor is Dr. A. Garza Morales. Idk if I wrote before but if the first time doesn't work the 2 attempt is 1/2 price and a third is meds only cost. 
Beneath - so sorry sweetie. I feel your frustration and sadness. I hope IVF is the answer for you as well


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> The clinic is called VIDA Clinic in Matamoros, Mexico. The doctor is Dr. A. Garza Morales. Idk if I wrote before but if the first time doesn't work the 2 attempt is 1/2 price and a third is meds only cost.
> Beneath - so sorry sweetie. I feel your frustration and sadness. I hope IVF is the answer for you as well

Hope IVF works for both of us on the first shot! maybe then we can be bump buddies =)


----------



## Mikihob

fluterby429 said:


> The clinic is called VIDA Clinic in Matamoros, Mexico. The doctor is Dr. A. Garza Morales. Idk if I wrote before but if the first time doesn't work the 2 attempt is 1/2 price and a third is meds only cost.
> Beneath - so sorry sweetie. I feel your frustration and sadness. I hope IVF is the answer for you as well

Thanks fluterby. We are doing another IUI this month, next Wed actually and then possibly one more and than moving onto IVF. We are seriously considering going to VIDA clinic. Thanks for the great information, I have been searching for IVF clinic's for ages.


----------



## wildchic

Fluterby & beneathmywing- good luck with your ivf appointment! I hope that when you do it that it works 1st go!!! Mikihob- I see your iui was today? Good luck and I'll be keeping my fx for you!


----------



## fluterby429

Hope you IUI went well today. 

I think AF will be here today after being MIA for 12 days. I had pink yesterday and a tiny bit of red today plus I'm cramping bad! If it comes, I will book my flight and leave July 23 in the evening!!


----------



## Mikihob

Fluterby how exciting! July 23 isn't far away. 

My IUI is in 3.5 hours! EEEK! I am excited, but also nervous. I will let you know how it goes. Thanks for the words of encouragement. :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

How did it go? 

AF never showed yesterday. I tested with an answer brand and got this and then retested today with FRER and it's negative. What a teaser
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mikihob

My IUI went good. Doc was going to do an ultrasound before the IUI, but the machine was being used. So we agreed to skip it. lol. The catheter went in MUCH easier so I cramped less. However, since taking the HCG trigger shot, I have had cramping. I cramped for a few hours after the IUI yesterday. Today I feel loads better. It kinda feels like it's sore, recovering from being so cramped. lol. 

I am sorry AF didn't show fluterby. Hopefully she will in a day or two OR you get a BFP.


----------



## fluterby429

glad it went well. I always cramped after IUI. It's sucky! Fxd for you


----------



## wildchic

Fluterby- am I seeing a hint of a line on that test u posted??? Mikihob, glad your iui went good! Fx for u!


----------



## fluterby429

Oh there is a freaking line on that test grrr it's pink even and still is today. But all others negative and I started spotting still not full flow and I am 14 days late


----------



## wildchic

14days late would have given u a definite +. Must be very frustrating? I hope u either get af or a decent bfp!


----------



## fluterby429

I've moved on and started my birth control to prep for IVF next month


----------



## Mikihob

I am sorry AF didn't come fluterby. I hate that some months you don't want AF and she ALWAYS comes and then you do want her and she's never here. :dohh: 

I hope the birth control will get AF in time for your IVF appointment.


----------



## Miraclemaking

Wild chic how's the pregnancy going? I'm a week behind you.


----------



## Mikihob

BFN for me. DH and I are deciding on whether or not to take a break or try IUI one more time before taking a break prior to IVF. I think we would need to take out another 401K withdrawal in order to pay for the IVF and that takes awhile. 

Hope you ladies are all doing well. :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

So sorry miki hugs to you


----------



## wildchic

Miraclemaking said:


> Wild chic how's the pregnancy going? I'm a week behind you.

Hi Miracle, pregnancy is going good. Had my 12 week scan today & to see for ds and all is good with both babies. How are you doing? Hope all is good!


----------



## wildchic

Mikihob said:


> BFN for me. DH and I are deciding on whether or not to take a break or try IUI one more time before taking a break prior to IVF. I think we would need to take out another 401K withdrawal in order to pay for the IVF and that takes awhile.
> 
> Hope you ladies are all doing well. :hugs:

So sorry about the bfn! A break will do more good than harm, but if it were me, I would not be able to take a break, easier said than done, I know. I hope that what ever you decide will be the best decision for you & your dh.


----------



## Miraclemaking

wildchic said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> Wild chic how's the pregnancy going? I'm a week behind you.
> 
> Hi Miracle, pregnancy is going good. Had my 12 week scan today & to see for ds and all is good with both babies. How are you doing? Hope all is good!Click to expand...

Hi that's great ! I'm 12 weeks today. We found out we're having a girl from a blood test. I really thought it was gonna be a boy cause I got no morning sickness . With the exception of tiredness didn't have much symptoms.


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats on the baby girl and making it to 12 weeks


----------



## Mikihob

Congrats Miraclemaking! Precious little girl. I bet your excited! :flower:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi girls I was with you on the May iui. I'm exciting to be trying ivf next cycle. I tried 4 iuis. One was ok, one was poor response and two were cancelled. I really didn't want to do ivf but I've got my head around it now. X


----------



## Mikihob

Lazydaisys DH and I decided to do one more IUI this month since this would be the last Clomid month anyway. If it's a BFN, we will take a break and save up for IVF. 

When do you start? I hope you get your BFP on the first try!!


----------



## Miraclemaking

fluterby429 said:


> Congrats on the baby girl and making it to 12 weeks

Thanks hope all is well with you !


----------



## fluterby429

I leave to start my IVF in 3 days


----------



## Lazydaisys

Oooh exciting. My drugs come tomorrow and I'll start hopefully ivf cycle in few days, just waiting for AF. Xx


----------



## Mikihob

DH and I decided to try one more IUI. Since we really understand everything and my cycles now, we feel we have a chance at success this month. If not, IVF is our next option. 

Fluterby and Lazydaisys I hope that your IVF goes well without complications. Hoping for some BFP's!


----------



## wildchic

Miracle- congrats on the baby girl! Its amazing that you found out so early! I find out in 3 weeks at 16 weeks!

Mikihob- where are you in your cycle hun? Fx that this will be your month and you get your bfp!

Fluterby & Lazy- good luck with ivf! I hope the process and the end results works out for both of you ladies :flower:

Please update on where you girls are in the cycle and what procedures you'll be doing, just so that me and the other ladies can say a prayer for you and wish you well!


----------



## Mikihob

Wildchic I took my last Clomid pill yesterday. I am due for an ultrasound around 07/29, 08/1 and 08/4. Last month I triggered when my uterine lining was 7mm, I think I want to wait until it's 9mm to trigger this time. Can't wait!! I hope this one gets me a BFP! 

Exciting to learn the genders! Three weeks is so far away. :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

Miracle-- congrats on the baby girl!! How exciting. 

I'm waiting for af to show and starting bcp for 2-3 weeks and doing ivf!! Nervous/excited and everything in between.


----------



## Miraclemaking

How's everyone doing? Wild chic did u find out the gender? Those doing ivf how are u guys doing?


----------



## Mikihob

I am doing pretty good. I test on Friday to see if my 4th IUI worked. Trying to stay sane the remainder of the TWW. :winkwink: :hugs: 

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Miraclemaking

Mikihob said:


> I am doing pretty good. I test on Friday to see if my 4th IUI worked. Trying to stay sane the remainder of the TWW. :winkwink: :hugs:
> 
> Hope you are all doing well.

Best of luck coming your way. :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

Good luck with test on Friday. 

I had my egg collected today. They got 11. 

Hope everybody else is doing well x


----------



## wildchic

Mikihob- good luck for Friday hun! How many dpo will you be? 

Lazydaisys- wow, 11? I'm not too clued up with the ivf process, but I'm guessing 11 is good?

Miracle- how are getting on? Hope all is good!

Afm- I find out tomorrow the gender of these 2. So I'm very excited, but just hope they're healthy!


----------



## Mikihob

wildchic said:


> Mikihob- good luck for Friday hun! How many dpo will you be?
> 
> Lazydaisys- wow, 11? I'm not too clued up with the ivf process, but I'm guessing 11 is good?
> 
> Miracle- how are getting on? Hope all is good!
> 
> Afm- I find out tomorrow the gender of these 2. So I'm very excited, but just hope they're healthy!

Friday I will be 14dpIUI. I may test on Wed, but trying to hold out till Friday. :wacko: :haha: 

How exciting to learn the genders!! :happydance:


----------



## wildchic

Mikihob said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Mikihob- good luck for Friday hun! How many dpo will you be?
> 
> Lazydaisys- wow, 11? I'm not too clued up with the ivf process, but I'm guessing 11 is good?
> 
> Miracle- how are getting on? Hope all is good!
> 
> Afm- I find out tomorrow the gender of these 2. So I'm very excited, but just hope they're healthy!
> 
> Friday I will be 14dpIUI. I may test on Wed, but trying to hold out till Friday. :wacko: :haha:
> 
> How exciting to learn the genders!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I know how hard it is 2 wait and Wed is almost here! Good luck and fingers crossed 4 u!


----------



## Miraclemaking

wildchic said:


> Mikihob- good luck for Friday hun! How many dpo will you be?
> 
> Lazydaisys- wow, 11? I'm not too clued up with the ivf process, but I'm guessing 11 is good?
> 
> Miracle- how are getting on? Hope all is good!
> 
> Afm- I find out tomorrow the gender of these 2. So I'm very excited, but just hope they're healthy!

I'm good thanks.. Pretty much had no morning sickness first trimester but in second had a major dizziness and lightheaded one day then following few days annoying headache. I was worried. Last two days been ok


----------



## wildchic

Miracle- I can only but imagine how you must be feeling! I have been dizzy, but morning sickness has got me bad! I've learned today that we having 2 girls:) doc said he's 70% sure, but we'll know 100% when I'm 22weeks. Doc had trouble seeing the 1 baby.


----------



## Mikihob

Two girls, that is amazing!! Congrats! How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Miraclemaking

wildchic said:


> Miracle- I can only but imagine how you must be feeling! I have been dizzy, but morning sickness has got me bad! I've learned today that we having 2 girls:) doc said he's 70% sure, but we'll know 100% when I'm 22weeks. Doc had trouble seeing the 1 baby.

2 girls... That's awesome did u have opposite gender dream... I was convince it was a boy with him in my dreams but it turned out to be a girl. I started shopping already for her... Girls have the cutest outfits :)


----------



## wildchic

Didn't have dreams about boys, I actually dreamed that I was having a girl & boy and I just didn't have that 'feeling', if you know what I mean? I think we'll hold off buying for now until we know for sure that they are both girls. And yeah, there are so much cute things for girls!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Two girls will be lovely wild chic


----------



## Mikihob

Wildchic holding off is smart. My neighbor was told her second child was a girl at 18 weeks and then when the baby was born- BOY. The doctor told her that boys sometimes don't "drop" or "show" (whichever word) until after 20 weeks!! I think two girls would be awesome.


----------



## wildchic

Yeah, I'm happy either way! I just want them to both be healthy! Lazy-when do you put embies back? Do you still have a long wait or will it be soon? Mikihob- did you test today(wednesday)? Hope you managed to hold off till Friday. Good luck!


----------



## Mikihob

wildchic I have managed to hold off. I decided to wait it out till Friday.


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats Wild!!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

They are going back either today -3 day transfer or Saturday- 5 day transfer. Waiting for a phone call this morning. Really hoping its Saturday x


----------



## wildchic

Oh wow Lazy! Great that things are moving forward! Is a 5 day transfer better than a 3? Good luck for today or saturday! I hope all goes smoothly for you!


----------



## Lazydaisys

They told me a five day would be better as they can watch the embryos for longer and therefore chose the best embryo. X


----------



## wildchic

Makes sense! Well, any day now, today or saturday, its close! Fx that everything works out great!


----------



## fluterby429

My IVF was a success
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mikihob

My IUI was a BFN this morning. I should start spotting today with full flow tomorrow. Now onto saving money for IVF. 

Congrats fluterby. I am super excited you got a BFP! I hoped you would. :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Miraclemaking

fluterby429 said:


> My IVF was a success

Congrat fluterby!


----------



## wildchic

fluterby429 said:


> My IVF was a success

OMW!!! A BIG CONGRATS to you!!! That's truly amazing! I'm really happy for you hun!


----------



## wildchic

Mikihob said:


> My IUI was a BFN this morning. I should start spotting today with full flow tomorrow. Now onto saving money for IVF.
> 
> Congrats fluterby. I am super excited you got a BFP! I hoped you would. :happydance::hugs:

Sorry about the bfn hun! :hugs: I hope that ivf will work the 1st go!


----------



## fluterby429

Thank you. 

Mikib so sorry about your IUI. I did two that failed. I hope your IVF works


----------



## Miraclemaking

Hey guys how are you all doing? Lazydaisys ? Wildchic?fluterby429?mikihob?


----------



## wildchic

Hey miracle:)

I'm doing good! How have you been? I hope alls good on your side!


----------



## fluterby429

I'm hanging in there with the exhaustion and nausea. My bump has ready started lol this pic was 8+3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lazydaisys

Same old. Waiting to try a frozen cycle. Hope you are ok? X


----------



## Miraclemaking

Lazydaisys said:


> Same old. Waiting to try a frozen cycle. Hope you are ok? X

Hang in there... We felt it was never gonna happen. 

I'm doing good with the exception of hard to sleep early mornings. Tossing and turning.

Wild chic did u confirm girl twins on the mid cycle u/s.?


----------



## Miraclemaking

fluterby429 said:


> I'm hanging in there with the exhaustion and nausea. My bump has ready started lol this pic was 8+3

Awww awesome bump! First trimester for me I had to take a nap at 11 am everyday ... Had no nausea was great ! Second trimester should be better.


----------



## wildchic

Hi Miracle:)

Twins are still girls, but doc was only 80% sure, but 80% is great odds! Although, we won't be buying any pink yet!

How are you doing? How far are you? Do you know the gender yet?

Fluterby- great bump hun!
I'll post my bump pic at 22 weeks later!

Hope everyone else is doing good! Lazydaisy, fluterby, beneath, mikihob and everyone else!


----------



## Miraclemaking

wildchic said:


> Hi Miracle:)
> 
> Twins are still girls, but doc was only 80% sure, but 80% is great odds! Although, we won't be buying any pink yet!
> 
> How are you doing? How far are you? Do you know the gender yet?
> 
> Fluterby- great bump hun!
> I'll post my bump pic at 22 weeks later!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good! Lazydaisy, fluterby, beneath, mikihob and everyone else!


Hi guys 
Wild chic 27 weeks tomm. It's gonna be a little girl. Getting her room ready we are so excited. My husband can finally feel her move cause the placenta in on my stomach. We are doing great. 
How is everyone doing ?
Do you guys want to keep up on Facebook ? I can add everyone or maybe we can create a page? :)


----------



## fluterby429

Aww how exciting! I'm having a boy per my Verifi test. :) I'll be 15 weeks Monday. You can add me on FB my name is Tally Brown and my profile is my kids holding blue balloons


----------



## Miraclemaking

Ok just added u... Nerissa


----------



## fluterby429

Checking in on you ladies. I still see a couple of you around but others I haven't heard. Wildchic how are the girls? I'd love to see a pic


----------



## wildchic

Hey fluterby:) how are you doing hun?
I see by your ticker that you're 30 weeks! Wow, you're almost there and will soon meet your long awaited baby boy!

How is everyone else doing? Hope we all ended up with our :bfp:

The girls are doing good! I've recently started a parenting journal(link in sig), but I'm still to upload pics!

But here's one that I've got on here, it was taken at 4weeks old.

Kaitlyn and Courtney:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1423313597788.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## fluterby429

Oh my goodness they are absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## wildchic

fluterby429 said:


> Oh my goodness they are absolutely adorable!!!

Thanks hun!
Have you decided on a name for your LO? And how has your pregnancy been?


----------



## fluterby429

We have decided on a name. We pretty much had a girl name and a boy name picked out before we knew the gender. His name is Lyndon Shayne. Shayne is my husband's middle name. His first name has already been tattooed on my husband's arm along side the other kid's names. 

Other than having the SCH at the beginning of the pregnancy, it's been smooth sailing. I had some sleep issues but it's getting better with my Snoogle pillow. I'm now at the point that I'd like time to go fast so I can hold him, smell him and breath normally again lol


----------



## fluterby429

Here's my HDLive ultrasound at 27w5d. He's adorable to me :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2


----------



## beneathmywing

Wildchic -- They are absolutely beautiful!


I'm here still trying to get pregnant.... on my third attempt of IVF now. FX third time is a charm.


----------



## fluterby429

BMW - I'm ready to see you post your BFP!


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> BMW - I'm ready to see you post your BFP!

Trust me, im ready too


----------



## Lazydaisys

Wild chic they are so beautiful xx


----------



## wildchic

Thanks ladies:)
They are a handful though(only at night,lol) but I don't complain or moan coz I wanted these girls so much, I'd take anything they throw at me!


Fluterby- he looks cute! Can't wait for you to post pics when he arrives!

BMW- here's to hoping 3rd times a charm! Holding everything crossed for you!

Lazy- I see that your pregnant? Congrats hun,not sure if you've mentioned it on this thread already!


----------



## beneathmywing

wildchic said:


> Thanks ladies:)
> They are a handful though(only at night,lol) but I don't complain or moan coz I wanted these girls so much, I'd take anything they throw at me!
> 
> 
> Fluterby- he looks cute! Can't wait for you to post pics when he arrives!
> 
> BMW- here's to hoping 3rd times a charm! Holding everything crossed for you!
> 
> Lazy- I see that your pregnant? Congrats hun,not sure if you've mentioned it on this thread already!

Thank you!!


----------

